# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #11



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cool thanks so much... just wanted to be helpful...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My pleasure.. I am so looking forward to using the peaches and cream as it is varigated I need to find a new pattern I am thinking of Blackberry stitch waht do you think?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I like that sts.. but then you have to post pix.. of course... hope everyone else thinks its a good one too...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I though something bumpy would clean better.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i saw an article where the person took all the mesh bags that veggies come in and cut them into strips and knitted them into scrubbies... or you can make them out of tulle.. I like the idea of tulle.. cut into strips and knitted.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They would be just like those puffy things you use in the shower with shower gel.
Maybe a bit rougher...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicklets, just caught up reading the last two pages. Why would you take time to knit a scrubby when they have sponges to do that and then after a while you pitch them.. Anywho, my dears I am off, chat with you chicks in the am. Have a lovely evening. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know they are so cheap. Good night Bits sleep well.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, you sew such nice bags. i'd like to see bitsey's too. i finally got done with the martha stewart sheep. i will show it soon, hopefully tomorrow. plus our christmas trees.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie your picture shows the colors so well.
> 
> I just love the bags! Again, Thank You!


Thank YOU my dear!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

All the painting is done except for one strip dh will have to do

Very very tired

See you in the am


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> My pleasure.. I am so looking forward to using the peaches and cream as it is varigated I need to find a new pattern I am thinking of Blackberry stitch waht do you think?


That sounds pretty... and glad the storm passed without incident.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, you sew such nice bags. i'd like to see bitsey's too. i finally got done with the martha stewart sheep. i will show it soon, hopefully tomorrow. plus our christmas trees.


Oh goodie, pictures coming! You made the sheep already? I would like to see that. And your tree, of course. AND Bitsey's bags. Where in the world are Bitsey's bags???


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, bitsey didn't put the pics here yet.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, what color are you painting your room? in the house we're renting, all our rooms are eggshell color.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I finished sewing for the evening... ran out of thread while I was quilting the border of the quilt! Only a few minutes of quilting left after I get more thread tomorrow, and then all I have to do is put the binding around it and it will be ready to wash. I use 100% cotton batting and fabrics (and thread) so they all will shrink up a bit on the first wash, giving the quilt that krinkly antique look. I love that!

I've been pretty consumed with this... don't even remember what I was knitting! Oh yeah, a sweater and some other stuff... I am also buying yarn tomorrow for Seth's hat and scarf. (Kill me before I have to knit a scarf...) Once I start sewing those skirts the knitting will be my escape plan, to relax in the evenings.

Hey, I learned from another KPer's avatar what kind of dog Sophie is! She's a German Shorthaired Pointer. I knew she was some kind of pointer... I saw some puppies in someone's avatar and pm'd her to ask what they were. They looked like Sophie! Then I looked those dogs up in Google images and it's a sure thing! She may even be full-blooded GSP. Cool! You learn more than mere knitting on KP!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, bitsey didn't put the pics here yet.


I know!! She needs to!~ She's such a tease... :evil:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Are you a night owl too, MR?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, nooo, i'm not an night owl. the latest i can stay up is no later than 1:00 a.m. then my legs get that restlessness in them. (means i need to go to sleep) plus if i force myself to stay up beyond my bed-time, then i get insomnia.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

just to give you guys a little laugh...


We all need a little more inner peace as the holidays approach:
I'm passing this on because it worked for me today. A doctor on TV said to have inner peace we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives.
I looked around my house to find things I'd started and hadn't finished. So, I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiuminun scriptins, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how fablus I feel rite now.
Sned this to all who need inner piss. An telum u luvum.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> just to give you guys a little laugh...
> 
> We all need a little more inner peace as the holidays approach:
> I'm passing this on because it worked for me today. A doctor on TV said to have inner peace we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives.
> ...


Ahh ha ha ha, Nina! Good one. You had me going... cause I can always use more inner piss...
:lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, nooo, i'm not an night owl. the latest i can stay up is no later than 1:00 a.m. then my legs get that restlessness in them. (means i need to go to sleep) plus if i force myself to stay up beyond my bed-time, then i get insomnia.


1:00 am is late! It's midnight here and I'm going to bed! See you chicks in the a.m....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nite bonnie and everyone


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well it is 9.10pm here I have procrastinated all day but my tree is finally up! now for all the other decorations to go round the house only 3 more boxes to go.... I'm tired just thinking about it! I must be getting old it never seemed this hard before....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> just to give you guys a little laugh...
> 
> We all need a little more inner peace as the holidays approach:
> I'm passing this on because it worked for me today. A doctor on TV said to have inner peace we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives.
> ...


I need this inner peace. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning ladies. Up early, have to go to church this morning. I know shocking for me. But Poppy is having Mass said for Shirley (second wife) who died 5 years ago. She was a sweetheart. So I go when he has Mass said in honor of Shirley, or Phillis (Mike's Mom, it's been 15 years since she passed). I'm not catholic but I go anyway. 

Catch you all later~~


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good morning ladies. Up early, have to go to church this morning. I know shocking for me. But Poppy is having Mass said for Shirley (second wife) who died 5 years ago. She was a sweetheart. So I go when he has Mass said in honor of Shirley, or Phillis (Mike's Mom, it's been 15 years since she passed). I'm not catholic but I go anyway.
> 
> Catch you all later~~


How sweet... I'm sure it makes Poppy very happy to have you go with him. You are the daughter he was blessed with! And you are one-in-a-million, too... Maybe several million.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So, good morning! I'm tiptoeing into the Resort so I don't wake everyone too early...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, out of the showeer and off to put on my face and do hair. Hubby getting ready for church. I was going to cut a tote today, but think I will try to finish my sock. And yes , yes, I promise to take a pic of bag #2. Then monday cut bag #3. (I think I keep putting it off because it is the same fab as bag #1...different lining but still. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning ladies!
Well, I'm back!
We had to help our oldest son and new DIL move this past week. All the way to Nebraska! It's only about 980 miles away, what a trip.
We managed to get there in 19 hours, with the rental truck, and dh and I got home in 12 without it! 
We stayed for three days, but decided to leave this past Friday, due to the weather thst was fixing to blow in. They got 8 inches of snow by noon Saturday, so I guess we made the right choice.
Hopefully they will settle in well, we think so, and we will be going back up in May if not sooner, as our first Grandbaby is due then.
So, how have y'all been?
I'm off to do some serious reading and catch up.
Take care all!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome back deb.... What a trek...& moving too


Glad you all made it in I piece


Photos... Then church... Then shopping are on the agenda for me today


At least dh will drive so I can knit a bit


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Goodness! Y'all have been a busy chatty bunch!
I have almost 30 pages to read! Guess I better get another cup of coffee, and get comfie. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, out of the showeer and off to put on my face and do hair. Hubby getting ready for church. I was going to cut a tote today, but think I will try to finish my sock. And yes , yes, I promise to take a pic of bag #2. Then monday cut bag #3. (I think I keep putting it off because it is the same fab as bag #1...different lining but still. Bits


Yeah, it does get boring to have to repeat... oh well, it's a labor of love! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Well, I'm back!
> We had to help our oldest son and new DIL move this past week. All the way to Nebraska! It's only about 980 miles away, what a trip.
> We managed to get there in 19 hours, with the rental truck, and dh and I got home in 12 without it!
> ...


Hi Deb, gosh you probably have 100 pages to read!

I am seriously jealous you have a grandbaby coming... still waiting, here.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi Deb, gosh you probably have 100 pages to read!
> 
> I am seriously jealous you have a grandbaby coming... still waiting, here.


This one was a huge surprise!!! Our son is only 21, and our DIL is only 19, not the couple we thought would be first. Our DD and SIL, are a bit jealous also, they expected to be go first, but keep putting it off for various reasons. She is 29 and he is 36.
We are just hopeful that it all comes together for the younger two, saying lot's of prayers.......


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Deb, gosh you probably have 100 pages to read!
> ...


I understand that, totally. I hope they are fine and enjoy parenthood. The other couple needs to get off the pot, huh?!

My daughter was only 22 when she got married, which we thought was too young, but they have been married almost 4 years now and are very happy. They are waiting a bit to have children, too. I think that's good but hope they don't wait too much longer...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'll check back in after church and a trip to Hancocks today... gotta run!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicks, Hubby off to church, and I am having my moment of quiet. And I am the only one here...Well, off to my sock. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies. After church we went out for breakfast. Then home and I paid all the bills that have come in so far. 

Now for a cup of tea and to do some knitting. Will check back in a bit!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Love it!!!


Oooooooooooh! Nice bag Barbara!!! Awesome design Bonnie!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Tania, quiet day here on the forum. Working on my sock. I promise when the football game is over I will get him to take a pic of tote#2. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Catching up on a few pages. Been out and about. Trying to run some errands. Last night we went grocery shopping. Chris is with his father's side of the family. They all went to last night's boxing match, which was awesome!! 

I've been with my cousin all weekend too... so haven't been doing much of anything knitting related. 

Ok. off to finish reading....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Bitsey! I can't wait to see!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Party is over huh lol 

Gonna get some knitting done..... check in later


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

One inch to go before I start reducing for the toe...yea! what are you working on Tania? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I never did get that cup of tea or knitted. Ended up taking a nice nap!!
Just sat down and finished a cup of hot chocolate. Now the knitting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks. I stopped knitting...this Christmas stuff is driving me crazy. I have gotten these lists from the kids and grandkis...been on the phone explaining...no I am not buying radios that plug intoi-pod mp3 players. No I am not buying gift cards for kindle. I think sometimes they forget we are trying to purchase presents for 15 people. Next year a check and 2 small presents. Bits

Go get that cup of hot chocolate Barb


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did. Now the tea! It's quiet here today, both at home and at the Resort. Not complaining about the quiet here. I like it. I have the sweet potatoes ready to go back in the oven (twice baked). Will have grilled pork chops, and a salad. I eat the sweet potato and a bit of salad. Will snitch a bite of Mike's pork chop.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey chicks. I stopped knitting...this Christmas stuff is driving me crazy. I have gotten these lists from the kids and grandkis...been on the phone explaining...no I am not buying radios that plug intoi-pod mp3 players. No I am not buying gift cards for kindle. I think sometimes they forget we are trying to purchase presents for 15 people. Next year a check and 2 small presents. Bits
> 
> Go get that cup of hot chocolate Barb


Bits.... That's when you say, "0h Honey, I already have your gift.....". (& to yourself finish it as appropriate .... Picked out.. Or in mind... Or wrapped and under the tree...)

And there is my favorite one that I started a few years ago, 
"I don't buy electronics or gift cards"


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Must be something in the air... Am trying to talk dh into stuffed pork chops


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

We had roast chicken, dd #1 doesnt get in from tutoring til gone 6pm, so sunday is always a late dinner for us...

Am progressing with the knitting, have a lime green bolero on the go on my desk, just a sleeve and then edging on that, and ive 15 rows of red to do on lady bug #2 (size 20) for my second neice, who is in Cali this christmas with my parents...

Hope everyone is having a good sunday xxx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey dissi. Thanks for the advise, Southern, but I did ask for lists...they just have to be realisitc. The oldest grandaughter, listed a bedroom ensemble by Mettallica it cost 250.00. Give me a break. Not going to happen. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm home... finally! I brought home toys for the dog and cats. Everyone is happy. I got more thread so I have no excuse not to finish the quilt today. MUST. MAIL. TOMORROW. 

Sounds like everyone is just chilling and knitting.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH GOD! I wish I was just chillin and knittin... but I have been packing up all day... 

No rest for the wicked I guess


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OH GOD! I wish I was just chillin and knittin... but I have been packing up all day...
> 
> No rest for the wicked I guess


You must be feeling better...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I need a name for my blog so that you all can find it easy... any suggestions?

I had a few I sent to Barb.. but if she vetos them.. we have to come up with one that is easy to remember and easy to spell.... and it will have .wordpress.com after the name...

so put on your thinking caps and let's come up with a good name!! OK??

I have Thetravelingknitter

ninastravels



or theluckytraveler

thetravelingknitter?

knittingtravels

knitravels

kptraveler

cruisin&knittin

knittin&cruisin


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The echinasia worked miracles... never gonna be without it... and Vit.C... feel way way better... and my nose is barely running ...

Thanks for asking!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh Debi good to see you back... wow moving. It's fun driving a u haul across country, isn't it???? UGH... I never trust those trucks... Good you are back.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

ChickwithSticks.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Bitsey. Im working on a scarf for chris and amother hat for Mia. 


Nina, i liked knitravels. Knit ravels.... lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK... let's see what the others come up with and then we can have a vote!!!! how about that???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No problemo


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> ChickwithSticks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

they are all good. I won't be much help.

KnittingNinasTravels


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ninastravelingneedles


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ninasknittravels


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Do u guys like any that I came up with?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

They are all good. Pick what makes you happy. Bits

I will leave at 8:00...closer reruns...all the ones I never saw.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, no, I just looked at the page number, are you all going to do the deed tonight? I can't watch.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, no, I just looked at the page number, are you all going to do the deed tonight? I can't watch.


Bitsey! You make it sound dirty! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm doing the heel flap of one of the socks. Moving right along here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Do u guys like any that I came up with?


I told you I like Ninastravels


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No not dirty...just scary.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think it's scary. It just proves we talk a lot about nothing! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well.....sometimes.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Most of the times its about nothing. Ninastravels it is. I wish I was turning the heel on a pair of socks, I am getting mighty sick of this shawl, its like knitting a very big sweater! Taking forever. But I see the end soon!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Do u guys like any that I came up with?


I like Nina'sTravels... It's primarily a travel blog, right? (With knitting.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, just read to the end.. Nina'sTravels! Yay! Keepin'
it simple.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm taking a minute's break here... Finished all the quilting and just sewed the binding on around the quilt, now to sew down the other side of the binding and this puppy can go into the washer! Almost done... such a relief. Now to see if it can make it to England by Christmas.

Jo, do you think it can? Or am I too late? Please give me your honest opinion...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets saying goodnight. Chat in the am. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Just popped in... I like nina's travels ....

Or could've been. Finding Nina , lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Angela, I like that. Findingnina. Like it better than ninastravel. Its great.

But you will all get an email with the first days blog.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a plan... Just as long as you dont get lost for real... Then the knitting resort would have to become mobile til we found you; )


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a plan... Just as long as you dont get lost for real... Then the knitting resort would have to become mobile til we found you; )


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a plan... Just as long as you dont get lost for real... Then the knitting resort would have to become mobile til we found you; )


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oops


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi all, into another busy week for me I am taking youngest DD for flute lesson so I plan to take my peaches and cream and needles and finally slip into bliss and knit for a whole 30 minutes... the Christmas decs etc can wait til I get back.
I agree I really like Finding nina as that what we will be doing finding out what you are up to, this is going to be so much fun...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Oops


Clever way to fill a page OSG..lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Oops
> ...


lol!!! We are almost there!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wow someone already have finding nina... omg... that's out.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

travellingneedles ???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can do finding-nina.wordpress.com

what do you think?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I can do finding-nina.wordpress.com
> 
> what do you think?


I like it!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

but your gonna have to remember the hyphen in the middle..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK they wouldn't let me do that either


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Whan about finding knitting nina?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

how about tripinina ?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> how about tripinina ?


That's good as well.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ok no one else is around to join in... I can wait a bit.. but i want to grab a name.

Or should I use findingnina2012?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Too many options..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sorry!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

3 more pages.. let's go ladies.. where are you??? I can't do this by myself with just Tracy!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I'm sorry!


In a good way!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> 3 more pages.. let's go ladies.. where are you??? I can't do this by myself with just Tracy!!!!


I think we probably can haha


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think everyone is in bed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK GOT IT!!


wheresnina.wordpress.com


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay....


i have to go to bed .... i have EARLY duty....but we could all triple post like i did from my iphone earlier, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

finally got a decent photo for the cards....


cards ordered....


will be in this week...


so will post by early next....


hopefully dissi and trasara will get before christmas....


really got to go to bed....


so you two will have to hit a thousand without me...


but i did give you some help....


lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK GOT IT!!
> 
> wheresnina.wordpress.com


i think that is perfect. got pop out for 1/2 hopur.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> ok no one else is around to join in... I can wait a bit.. but i want to grab a name.
> 
> Or should I use findingnina2012?


That looks good...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK GOT IT!!
> 
> wheresnina.wordpress.com


...because Where'sWaldo was taken. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Did they let you have that?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Exactly, so here is my blog..


wheresnina.wordpress.com i posted the first post...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So I'm sitting here trying to stay awake... Can't go lie down until I get the quilt out of the washer and into the dryer. That cotton batting can shrink a mile so I'm using cool water and really watching it... But I want it DRY so it can go in the mail tomorrow. I'm wrapping Audrey's sweater and a trapper hat I bought for Danny. Hope he wears such a thing. It's really AMERICAN and macho, so he should like it. 

The quilt came out amazing and I would so LOVE TO KEEP IT! I have the hardest time giving them away. I think this is my favorite quilt yet.

Still no knitting for me but I did buy three skeins of gray wool today for Seth's hat and scarf. Will start soon.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to make it to 1000...

Where are you, Nina and Tracy?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, you must remember pix.. and just remember it's going to your bestest daughter in the world.. so even though you have to depart with it.. it will be with you always... you know that!!!
I am sure she will cherish it..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, you must remember pix.. and just remember it's going to your bestest daughter in the world.. so even though you have to depart with it.. it will be with you always... you know that!!!
> I am sure she will cherish it..


She will... she will love it. Now I wish it was bigger! It's about a twin size, good for snuggling under on the couch. I wish I had made it full bed size.

I tried to take a pic before washing the quilt, and the stupid camera battery was dead, _natch..._


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ah... one page closer!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, just go to sleep.. make sure you take pix before you pack it up ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok, just go to sleep.. make sure you take pix before you pack it up ...


I'm leaving my camera out on my keyboard so I remember in the morning.

Goodnight!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back don't want to miss 1000!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Nina I just had a look at your blog it looks great I left you a message.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol I havent done anything yet!!! But thanks trac...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just wanted to see how to send you a message.
It is only 16 degrees here today(so much for summer)
I started using the peaches and cream, it is heavy to knit with cotton I have to remember not to have my tension too tight.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

do You like it? the cotton yarn?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yes! I like to knit tops in cotton too but it has to be a good quality and be the right yarn for the project or you can have a diaster. I thought it was funny on the peaches and cream web site it said the yarn I had was a 4ply worsted but it is equivilent to our 10-12 ply our 4ply is your fingering/sock yarn.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This yarn is making a very nice dishcloth so far.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cool, happy to hear.. you cant get that yarn in aussie, huh? weird...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maybe you should become the distributor.. or have your LYS do it?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> maybe you should become the distributor.. or have your LYS do it?


Apparently they used to have it but don't anymore, I imagine since very few people knit dishclothes here it isn't a big seller.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

but dishcloths are starting to be trendy again... at least here... maybe you will start it there...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have promised them to my knitting friends, I will start a trend.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yah 999!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

r we gonna be the ones who cross the threshold?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

we could get right to the end and let the first one up in the morning trip it over!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK but I never know when it's going to turn...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How about getting on skype?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry can't right now got to take DD to work and finish cooking dinner. How about tomorrow after I get home from work?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sure no prob...

Have a good one then.. I am going to sign off too...

Hope I dont go over..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Omg! You guys got so close! :0)

Its gonna be Bitsey who turns us to the new millennium! Bitsey because of the excitement from yesterday!

Oh yeah! Good morning! Lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning ladies!

I have training today. Have to train a guy from our CPA's office how to do some pieces of my job.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, I can't wait to see the quilt!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wheres-Nina is a good one too!
I will have to check it out.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and I want to flip this page!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, i really thought that last post was going to do it. Sorry!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, so I got the website wrong Nina, will do again.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I found the right website. But how do I post? I have to play with it I guess to figure it out. You know I'm not very good with computers!! LOL


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning!
Wow 1000 pages! Woo hoo! 
Can't wait to see the quilt!
Wheres Nina is a great name, I'll go check it out in a bit.
I managed to get mostly caught up with y'all yesterday, in between laundry and cleaning. I really need to get busy with the last few gifts, I think I have four or five left, need to check my list.
Off to jump in a shower, and then I'll be back.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoo hoo! 1000!

Thought you sleepy heads would never wake up... Was trying to let someone else have the honor of the new page...

Yay barb! ( now don't you wish there was a prize?)

Luv the blog Nina... Nice artwork you chose

Busy day and nite, so I will pop in as able..

Wet day here.. And an athletic banquet tonite

To my traveling friends... Will my card reach you if I mail by Friday?...

If not... Do you still want me to send, or send digital greeting so you can see pix?... Don't plan to post here...(sticky beaks)


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I'm sorry!


How about Cruisin'nina


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Whoo hoo! 1000!
> 
> Thought you sleepy heads would never wake up... Was trying to let someone else have the honor of the new page...
> 
> ...


Send the cards. If we don't receive before we leave at least it will be here for us when we return! :-D


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all my knittin' kittens. I was suspiciously absent yesterday. Not ill, just SOOOOO busy. I congratulate the one who broke 1000. We need an award for each milestone. Seriously, I think we should all pat ourselves on the back. Careful!! Don't strain something. I got my suggestion in for Nina's blog long after the title was chosen, but really like what you chose. I actually have already gone there, and also love the artwork and the pics. It is going to be such fun to follow along. And Barb will be blogging Belize. A regular travelogue.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Now for sure I am glad I live in a tiny apt. Doesn't take long if I decide I need to dust. That or don't sleep, just go to the Resort, and then blog with Barb and Nina. Sure love you all for brightening my life.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Alberta. I"m waiting for my trainee to show. He's due here at 9:00. Then I won't be able to get to the Resort until later today. 

Have you decided what to purchase with your gift cards? You must tell us what you get!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the blogspot. I signed up for updates and immediatly got an email. I may be sorry. Where do I go to post comments?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks, hope everyone has a good day. Took a while to read all the posts. Everyone is say they love the artwork...what artwork? Is the blog all set up? is it www.wheresnina.wordpress.com? I will try it later. Off to work on sock and finish today then tomorrow tote #3. Hubby promises pic today. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I am putting a lot of thought into my wonderful gift. I am thinking of the interchangeable needle set, but I also think I have enough to get the winder and swift. I think I would get more use out of the needles. Winding yarn is a "sometime" thing, while I would get a great deal of use out of the needles. Like everyday!! Pondering. Any suggestions?


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Monday Morning Everyone!!

I just popped in on my break at work to say Hey!!!
Hope eveyone had a great weekend. I am working on some dishcloths and baby blanket for gifts! What is everyone else up to?

Myra


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I tried to go to www.wheresnina.wordpress.com I got no where. Anywho back to my sock. Everyone else will just have to let me know what is going on. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The holiday spirit seems to have skipped me this year. I'm just not feeling it. I was just thinking I can't wait til it's AFTER the holidays........


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

i can't do wordpress at work.... i'd have to check when I get home.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I tried to go to www.wheresnina.wordpress.com I got no where. Anywho back to my sock. Everyone else will just have to let me know what is going on. Bits


http://wheresnina.wordpress.com/
Try tis Bitsey. It took me right there. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Alberta, do you have to log in, or register? Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thanks Alberta, do you have to log in, or register? Bits


It said to register, but that only took me to a place to do a web blog. So it goes direct to the blog, but I chose to have it emailed to me, so I don't have to go to the site....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How do you have it e-mailed to you?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> How do you have it e-mailed to you?


I don't remember. I think it asked me about how I want to receive the blog.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just go and look around. I wonder if Nina is still around or did she go off to be busy? I want to ask her I would like pictures on the ship as well as scenery. I will never go on a cruise so will be thrilled on her blog. Sort of like going with her.....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Ninaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I found the spotto hve it emailed to me. es, lots of pics. Back to work almost finished sock#2. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I too found where to have the blog emailed to me. By doing this I'm hoping I don't miss a thing.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning chicks, hope everyone has a good day. Took a while to read all the posts. Everyone is say they love the artwork...what artwork? Is the blog all set up? is it www.wheresnina.wordpress.com? I will try it later. Off to work on sock and finish today then tomorrow tote #3. Hubby promises pic today. Bits


Hi and Good Morning to the 1000 posts, boy do we talk alot..

They are talking about the artwork I chose for the blog... and yes if you want to see it.. it's

www.wheresnina.wordpress.com and you can comment on the bottom of the page.. and then they send me an email that someone commented and gives me the opportunity to reply.. so lets do that once I am off and running... ok??? anyone and everyone who peeps into our resort can read my about travels if they like... but it's mainly dedicated to my resort buddies... the best in the world..

Got to go out today.. won't be back until way later..so have a good day.. and I just know I will have a ton to read when I get back....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb how is the training going?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Most of it's done for today. I will sit with Amy this afternoon to show her how to process vendor invoices, but that's it. I have a ton of other stuff to get to as well. Holy Moly!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Most of it's done for today. I will sit with Amy this afternoon to show her how to process vendor invoices, but that's it. I have a ton of other stuff to get to as well. Holy Moly!


Great to be needed. They are getting ready for you to be gone.... then when you get back you can straighten it out. LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, have you started the round scarf? Finally got the yarn I wanted. It will be a soft vanilla color. I think. I also got a beautiful lavender. Decisions, decisions


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Im hoping that I can send one last parcel stateside before christmas, so I should think so...Angelas parcel got here within 5 days...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Most of it's done for today. I will sit with Amy this afternoon to show her how to process vendor invoices, but that's it. I have a ton of other stuff to get to as well. Holy Moly!
> ...


That will be the situation exactly!!
Not going to sit with Amy until tomorrow. Crazy crazy crazy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barb, have you started the round scarf? Finally got the yarn I wanted. It will be a soft vanilla color. I think. I also got a beautiful lavender. Decisions, decisions


yes! I've started it. I've about 1" done, that's all so far, trying to get the socks done before I go away.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Barb, have you started the round scarf? Finally got the yarn I wanted. It will be a soft vanilla color. I think. I also got a beautiful lavender. Decisions, decisions
> ...


I don't have that many stitch markers to do every 25 stitches, but I may pick up some Wednesday when I go to Walmart. I can't wait to start it. Will you be done before you leave, or take it with you?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It doesn't look hard. Just a lot of stitches.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's VERY easy. 

I will take it with me. NO way will I finish it. I just don't knit that fast! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> it's VERY easy.
> 
> I will take it with me. NO way will I finish it. I just don't knit that fast! LOL


Do you knit continental?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I can KNIT continental, it is PURL that I don't get.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Alberta, 

Bonnie was explaining the other day that we should wrap the yarn counterclockwise when we Purl. 

I was having difficulty with purl as well. I still can't do both together.... like do rib continental style. I get all mixed up bringing the yarn forward and back. I can do a whole row one way or the other......


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can do both knit and purl continental, but I do struggle a little with the purl. But I keep trying. I usually do English style (throw) Since this is a k3 p3, I've been doing it English style. I like doing continental style on the dpns for my socks. It goes fast.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Tania! Now's Mia? Feeling better?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, just got back from LYS and learned the proper way to do the Kitchener stitch. This looks alot nicer than my first sock. Hubby will be with me shortly and we will take a pic and post of the tote. But a toast....my first pair of socks finished. Now tomorrow onto Tote #3....but I do wish it was sock pair #2. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

By the way I helped the economy at my LYS.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barb! Mia is doing much better.... Yesterday she proved it! Screamed and ran in circles all day til she passed out standing up lol She got so tired she just bent over on the sofa and fell asleep with her feet on the ground still hahahahaha

Bitsey! Congratulations on your first pair of socks!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Here is picture of Tote #2


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

tote


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about the colors..the flash faded the colors it is a dark rust color. Bits Next time I will use use natural light. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

It's beautiful! The fabric is gorgeous, faded or not.
Tell me Barb, what is the round scarf? 
Gotten caught up on the laundry, finally. Now to sit and knit awhile.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you. Might have made a better pic with me holding it up and hubby taking pic but oh well. Next time. Tomorrow tote #3, then maybe cast on sock pair #2. Yea!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > knitgalore said:
> ...


For some emergency stitch markers you can cut a straw in thin sections and then just discard them later. That is, if the needle isn't bigger around than the straw.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bonnie, what a great idea. I am using size 8 needles so should work out well. Thanks


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Barb! Mia is doing much better.... Yesterday she proved it! Screamed and ran in circles all day til she passed out standing up lol She got so tired she just bent over on the sofa and fell asleep with her feet on the ground still hahahahaha


Oh my goodness! I hope you got a picture of that!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> tote


Beautiful bag! I'd buy it!

You should photograph the insides too...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I only want to cast them on and have them for pick up work. I don't have the pattern in front of me, but I think I cast on more than 330 stitches. It is so simple. And pretty.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie, Susan's bag fabric is "right up your alley". Oh, sorry!! That is a very old statement.....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here's the quilt, all quilted and ready to go...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you sewbiz, I was trying to, but I was doing it all myself...should have gotten hubby's help and use regular lighting, The fabric is really and truly beautiful. Icoveted this fab for a long time until I finally bought it, and quess who wanted her bag made from it..darling grandaughter..but she is 16. Bits And thank you very much


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is beautiful...what did you do for the large squares?....an x. Could not tell. It is absolutely to die for as they say. I wish I could get into quilting...I tried. But no good. Your daughter is going to absolutely love that!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie,
That is beautiful. Did you put something in the middle of the blocks that we talked about Saturday? And did you bring the backing to the front for binding, or have a seperate binding? Questions, questions!!
BTW, if you brought it forward, I have never been able to do that well.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie, Susan's bag fabric is "right up your alley". Oh, sorry!! That is a very old statement.....


Yes! I love the batiks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie,
> That is beautiful. Did you put something in the middle of the blocks that we talked about Saturday? And did you bring the backing to the front for binding, or have a seperate binding? Questions, questions!!
> BTW, if you brought it forward, I have never been able to do that well.


Thanks Bits and Alberta. Yes, Xs it was! I tried the echo rectangle but it just didn't look great. Xs looked better than I thought they would. The thread matches so well you can't see the quilting much. But most is stitch-in-the-ditch so it doesn't matter. I did some free motion wave type designs around the wide border.

I washed it in barely warm water and dried it on very low heat, and it still shrunk 2" in both directions. But that made it nice and crinkly. I love the way cotton crinkles.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Barb! Mia is doing much better.... Yesterday she proved it! Screamed and ran in circles all day til she passed out standing up lol She got so tired she just bent over on the sofa and fell asleep with her feet on the ground still hahahahaha
> ...


No, I didn't get a picture of it..... Now I wish i did! LOL My heart just sank to my feet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, I put on a separate binding, it just happened to be cut from the same fabric as the back. I would have liked to use a different fabric, but didn't have enough left of any of the others. I cut it on straight grain, not bias.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


Must have been ADORABLE. One of those Mommy moments you will always remember.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I actually love that binding...it is perfect.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Me 2. That is why we use only the best cotton. I would rather do that than have a problem. I rarely use el cheapo fabric, or if I have to (like Linus quilts) I wash it to be sure it is as shrunken as possible. That is why I haunt fabric sales. Like my beautiful 1.00 a yard fabric.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Usually you can tell really good fabric by the feel and weight of it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What kind of label did you use?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Beaaaautiful tote Bitsey!!  So pretty!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> What kind of label did you use?


I didn't put any label on it. I thought about it but only could have hand written it on white with fabric pen, and didn't think that would look all that great. She'll remember who gave it to her!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oooh! What a beautiful quilt too!! OMG! You guys do beautiful work!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi to Sophie!!  She looks so pretty too! I want to play with her


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi to Sophie!!  She looks so pretty too! I want to play with her


She would love that! She's all about the love and attention...

Hubby just came in and said, "You have mail from Australia!" Thank you for the adorable Christmas card, Tracy! I love koalas... and it was pretty fun getting mail from Australia, too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, just noticed the stamp on Tracy's envelope! It's so cool. It has Santa coming up on the beach in AU with his sack full, and crabs on the beach, fish and a water crane are greeting him! So cute... I'm going to cut it out and paste it in the card, to keep.

(Santa is in his red suit, but has a snorkle and goggles on!)


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my word! Bonnie its gorgeous! Love the backing.
I so agree, there is no way she will ever forget who made it for her. Just stunning.
The pup is a doll as well :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Deb, of course she will never forget, but quilts are generational. In 100 years when generations have loved the quilt, but who made it. JMHO!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie, If you would like to write a personal label for your daughter to sew on, I can do it on my embroidery machine. Then if you don't like it you can throw it away. It could be on the same fabric so it won't necessarily detract trom the quilt. Sorry if I have overstepped my bounds. Just a loving offer.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I only want to cast them on and have them for pick up work. I don't have the pattern in front of me, but I think I cast on more than 330 stitches. It is so simple. And pretty.


333 stitches!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Deb, of course she will never forget, but quilts are generational. In 100 years when generations have loved the quilt, but who made it. JMHO!!


I don't have the fancy embroidery machine so the best I could do is hand write it, and the ink will be gone long before 100 years! It will have to be family legend of who made it, if it survives that long... LOL.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > I only want to cast them on and have them for pick up work. I don't have the pattern in front of me, but I think I cast on more than 330 stitches. It is so simple. And pretty.
> ...


OOOPS!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie, If you would like to write a personal label for your daughter to sew on, I can do it on my embroidery machine. Then if you don't like it you can throw it away. It could be on the same fabric so it won't necessarily detract trom the quilt. Sorry if I have overstepped my bounds. Just a loving offer.


Wow... that's so sweet!! I'll pm you...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, i'm caught up!
Bitsey, Love love the tote. You do awesome work. 

Bonnie, the quilt is breath taking. Absolutely.
Also Sophie, I want to give her hugs and kisses!! She looks so sweet.

Tracy, I too got your Christmas card today. Beautiful, thank you so much! I can't believe you have not yet gotten the tootsie rolls!

Alberta, the scarf is really easy.
I will try to find it again and put a link up.

Tania, always keep a camera/phone ready when you are around our little Chicklet Mia!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Page numebr for the scarf please?????
Alberta your right. After that much time people do forget. I have 8 quilts that my great Grandma and my Grammy made. But honestly, I have no idea who made which. The embroidered label is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Page numebr for the scarf please?????
> Alberta your right. After that much time people do forget. I have 8 quilts that my great Grandma and my Grammy made. But honestly, I have no idea who made which. The embroidered label is a wonderful idea.


I think I'd like that pattern link too. At this point I'm sure no one remembers the page and it's way to much to read through, so Barb will post it again. Won'tcha Barb? :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It is called Moonshine Neck Wrap and is very easy to knit.
www.straw.com.cpy/patterns/scarves/moonshine-neckwrap-scarf.html


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Whoops! Sorry to seem pushy, I'm on my phone and it takes forever to get something typed sometimes.
Of course Barb will repost it. Riiiiigghhhtt?? :mrgreen:


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

See wha I mean? She already did! Thanks Barb!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neck-wrap-in-moonshine

this one works better.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/moonshine-neckwrap-scarf.html

ok, that's all the links I have for the scarf!! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have printed it out but that won't help. Barb will do it won'tcha Barb?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Everybody off getting supper? No posts since 17 after the hour. I have been looking at interchangeable needles. Knitpicks look pretty colorful. That is the wooden ones.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Everybody off getting supper? No posts since 17 after the hour. I have been looking at interchangeable needles. Knitpicks look pretty colorful. That is the wooden ones.


I have those and that is what i'm using for the scarf. I love them. They are very light. I also have the nickel plated as I like those for the peaches and cream cotton. I think it glides better.

And I've already put up the links for the scarf.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner is cooking away, will be ready at 6:00 when Poppy gets here 
spaghetti and meat sauce, salad, garlic/cheese bread. 

and later....apple/walnut pie with french vanilla ice cream!! YUMMY!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb. thank you I have the pattern, but it sounded like other KPers wanted it. I did buy a size 8 but had to get 29" cables. I am going to order the needles, but want to start the scarf. I like the picture of the scarf with the opening in the back. Looks so pretty. But with the scarf pin. MMMM good!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, your tote looks great! pretty!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Barb, you are telling me you worked all day came home made an apple/walnut pie and cooked dinner and made a salad. For real.....I am retired and I would not make a pie at 4PM. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, your quilt looks great too! i could tell that's alot of work. you, bitsey & alberta are such such talented sewers.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Maryrose, how is your lap afghan coming? Almost finished?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, off to work on dinner....be back. Miss Barb needs to come to my house to make pie. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all... About to enter the banquet... Seems I have done nothing but say or do the wrong thing today...

Need a do over!

Actually just wish I could get away from all these folks trying to make " the perfect Christmas"... As if there was such a thing!

(meow.....yep I am feeling that way today)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> http://straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/moonshine-neckwrap-scarf.html
> 
> ok, that's all the links I have for the scarf!! LOL


Thank you, Barb. I have it saved now. It's clever how they go from a 3X3 rib to a 2X2 rib to a 1X1 and then just plain stockinette to roll... very cute and easy. Of course you have to use fabulous yarn and a gorgeous pin, vintage preferably...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, how are doing the neck?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, your quilt looks great too! i could tell that's alot of work. you, bitsey & alberta are such such talented sewers.


Thank you Maryrose! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Actually just wish I could get away from all these folks trying to make " the perfect Christmas"... As if there was such a thing!


Dec. 5 and you are already sick of Christmas... My haircutter said he was already sick of Christmas music. Dad always used to say the perfect Christmas would be one that came only every other year... I think he had something, there.

All this burnout happens when we try and make Christmas something it's not.

I spent a frustrating afternoon trying to get the postage and documents online for mailing Audrey's box to England. First, we had a storm and the phone lines went out, so no internet... right in the middle of the label process. Then later I printed everything and it put the wrong date on and I couldn't change it. At that hour there was no way to get it mailed today-- post office would be closed. So I had to go back and _request a refund_ for today's $54 label (!!!) which won't process for two weeks. Then start all over again with the label for tomorrow's date. Another $54... They can sure take your money fast enough, but take weeks to give it back.

International shipping online is NOT WORTH IT. The customs stuff and reading all the regulation is just insane. We are so over regulated in this country it's about not worth it to try and do anything, anymore. STinkin' post office... Next year, if they are still in England, no presents. I was smart last year and bought them some gifts from EbayUK and AmazonUK, with cheap shipping within the UK... but I'm not mailing any more.

Grump, grump, harrumph...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, Barb, you are telling me you worked all day came home made an apple/walnut pie and cooked dinner and made a salad. For real.....I am retired and I would not make a pie at 4PM. Bits


oh but Bits, it was easy as pie! :shock: :shock:

I bought the pie in the bakery dept at the grocery store! How many times do I have to say it....I AM NOT A BAKER! :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb, how are doing the neck?


I havent' decided yet. I might just do this one the way the pattern says. I'm using a yummy yarn. It's Nashua Handknits. Champlain. 100% Wool. It will be really warm. I had it in my stash, which I have tons of yarns in there but have to keep getting more more more!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > http://straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/moonshine-neckwrap-scarf.html
> ...


I've already been looking for some pins or brooches. I have some, but I too think a nice antique or vintage style would be perfect. I've been looking on ebay and I will check the Salvation Army Thrift Store. There is one right up the street from my office so it's an easy lunch run.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi all... About to enter the banquet... Seems I have done nothing but say or do the wrong thing today...
> 
> Need a do over!
> 
> ...


There was my friend. But it was a long time ago.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Well supper is done,kitchen is clean. Fixing to sit and knit. A Christmas Carol is on in 1/2 an hour. Just enough time to get on my jammies and get a cup of tea.
Barb do you have any antique malls near you? I find the most gorgeous pins and such at one the next town over.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Well supper is done,kitchen is clean. Fixing to sit and knit. A Christmas Carol is on in 1/2 an hour. Just enough time to get on my jammies and get a cup of tea.
> Barb do you have any antique malls near you? I find the most gorgeous pins and such at one the next town over.


Deb, where is it on?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I can't wait to see a pic. I did not care for that nubby yARN...a smoother yarn would have made it every elegant. Check out estate sales, tag sale, also neighbors. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

AMC is the channel. Mind you, I'm on central time!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Got my tree finished!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> AMC is the channel. Mind you, I'm on central time!


Thank you. I don't have cable, so maybe I have to rent it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Deb, your tree is so beautiful. I love it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

beautiful tree!

I do have some antique shops around. No "antique malls". We have tons of antiques places all over. Nina knows a lot of them too since she lived in the Berkshires.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Barb, how are doing the neck?
> ...


Nashua makes nice yarn. I made a Christmas stocking once for a new baby gift-- non traditional pink and lime green, out of Nashua Creative Focus.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Onesoutherngal[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > Actually just wish I could get away from all these folks trying to make " the perfect Christmas"... As if there was such a thing!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks all! My kids said they like last years better, it was red and gold. But I think this is my favorite yet. I just love the silver and blue with the white lights.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Got my tree finished!


Just beautiful! Mine is still sitting here, naked, but smelling great.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> beautiful tree!
> 
> I do have some antique shops around. No "antique malls". We have tons of antiques places all over. Nina knows a lot of them too since she lived in the Berkshires.


Any flea markets?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not putting up a tree here, but i will be putting up the tree at work by the end of the week. I have to get everything ready for the Christmas Party. I get to organize and get it all together. I have the caterer all lined up. Tables and chairs are ready. I will get the decorations and plates/napkins/cups and stuff. Then I will go to the bank and get the cash door prizes. AND I organized the Secret Santa and I get to pass out the gifts!! I wear a Santa Hat when I do this LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful tree!
> ...


Not that I know of. But I don't think I will have a problem finding any pins/brooches. Maybe Poppy still has some of Shirley's or Phillis'. Then I would have a family heirloom!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

My movie is starting, see y'all tomorrow!
Barb, I'm going to my antique place tomorrow or Wednesday. Let me now what color and I'll send you pics to choose from! 'Night all!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> My movie is starting, see y'all tomorrow!
> Barb, I'm going to my antique place tomorrow or Wednesday. Let me now what color and I'll send you pics to choose from! 'Night all!


earth tones. tan, beige, grey.
I'll pm you cell phone number so you can take a pic and send.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! Mike just told me that the students of the high school on Caye Caulker, Ocean Academy, are taking Mike and I on a kayak tour around the island! I've never been kayaking, this is so exciting. I can't believe they are doing this for us. How cool is 
that??????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG! Mike just told me that the students of the high school on Caye Caulker, Ocean Academy, are taking Mike and I on a kayak tour around the island! I've never been kayaking, this is so exciting. I can't believe they are doing this for us. How cool is
> that??????


VERY cool... They sure are welcoming, friendly folks...

Your Christmas party at work sounds like a blast, too! Catered food, cash door prizes AND secret santa? Fun.

We had our Silver Sneakers Christmas party today. About 30 seniors went out to eat after class and we did our little party. It was fun, but not as much fun as last year at my old gym, where I did the party, myself. We each brought some food and I made hot mulled cider, had Christmas music on and we did a dirty santa ornament exchange. You should have seen them fight over dollar ornaments! You'd think they were gold... That was a lot more fun than just going out to eat together, plus it didn't cost as much. :|


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I miss Nina... she must be having a busy day.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Miss her too. When is she supposed to leave? I don't know if I can send her my card.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina leaves next week too. She's had a busy day, I talked to her on the phone earlier. She's a crack pot! She had her hair done. Now she's not only beautiful, she's drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not fair!! 
She was already gorgeous. I think I will look around for an ecard so she knows i didn't forget her.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, yes, i'm still working on my lapgan. i stopped for a little bit, was doing some other things, i just finished the "martha stewart sheep. which i'm going to show as soon as my son comes down. also will show my christmas tree.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi debbie, your tree looks very nice.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm still waiting to get my hair cut & colored. (lite brown). but i have some bills i have to pay first and my hubby's insulin.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Actually just wish I could get away from all these folks trying to make " the perfect Christmas"... As if there was such a thing!
> ...


did read the news that in march the post office will be even slower but they are going bankrupt?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

here is our christmas tree and the knitted sheep i made.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

The tree is gorgeous Maryrose, and the sheep is adorable. Is it in your living room?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, yes.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

the star doesn't work on top.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ohhhhh, just luv that lamb!

very pretty trees being posted....i am so behind...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am enjoying all of your trees since I won't have one this year.

maryrose, you little sheep is adorable.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, just popped in your tree is beautiful and so is Debs. But I do love the warm colors. Bits. Later


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Chicks with Sticks. I'm heading for bed. Another long day at work tomorrow. 

Goodnight, sweet dreams!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, thank you for your complements on my sheep. (& tree)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, my chicks I too am heading in. Will Chat in the am. Hopefully I can put a pic of my tree tomorrow, but I have to cut out my last tote of the season. Who knows what next season will bring. In the morning, sleep tight, and don't let the bed bugs bite. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK FINE!!! I arrive and you all leave.. GOT IT ... I must stink!!!

The quilt is gorgeous!!! The bag is great!!!! The Christmas trees are what I love.. and can't have!!!! Boo Hoo...

Mia falling asleep like that, have to have a camera out all the time..

I had over 10 pages to catch up with.. I am sure I missed something...

I did my hair, and yes, MY HAIR IS GORGEOUS... not ME!!! You are all nuts....

Have so much to do, and we thought we could get a cleaning person to help, but none are able.. .all are booked already..

If I forgot to mention something, sorry in advance..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

bon...that quilt is a treasure! really really nice 


nina...i don't know if we need to let you go or not...too pretty for words


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

please its just my hair.. definitely not the face!!!! The face is ugh... very ugh... everytime I look in the mirror or at a pix of myself.. I am starting to see my mother... OMG.. save me!!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> please its just my hair.. definitely not the face!!!! The face is ugh... very ugh... everytime I look in the mirror or at a pix of myself.. I am starting to see my mother... OMG.. save me!!!!!![/quote


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No my dear, beauty is only skin deep. You are really a beautiful person, and we are so proud to know you. And yes, your hair is beautiful. I am not sure your card will get there before you leave so I sent an ecard with best wishes.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > please its just my hair.. definitely not the face!!!! The face is ugh... very ugh... everytime I look in the mirror or at a pix of myself.. I am starting to see my mother... OMG.. save me!!!!!![/quote
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Alberta, you are an extremely special person.. You do so much good in this world.. It's a pleasure knowing you too.. and everyone else..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

The color is perfect, but will it last as long as you will be gone?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> please its just my hair.. definitely not the face!!!! The face is ugh... very ugh... everytime I look in the mirror or at a pix of myself.. I am starting to see my mother... OMG.. save me!!!!!!


I think we can all say that I also find myself saying the same things my mum said to me...
Afternoon all,
Deb and Maryrose your trees are beautiful!! I love Christmas.
Bonnie I love that quilt the colours are so lovely and Bitsey you should sell you bags they are so good.
Maryrose your little sheep is so cute I bet you are very proud of yourself not giving up and mastering that stitch.

Nina your hair is gorgeous!!!
I'm so glad my cards have started to arrive I didn't know how long they would take and it only took a week.
Don't worry Barb I will let you know as soon as your parcel arrives.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> The color is perfect, but will it last as long as you will be gone?


I do the color myself.. I don't waste money on that. Rather use the money on Keratin... so I wont have frizz...which I have to do about every 6 months or so..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy, your card made it to Illinois today. Thank you so much.

Nina, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi here is my tree it is daylightsavings here si I haven't been able to take one that show off all the lights yet, but I will.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

On my way to my little beddy-bye. See you all tomorrow. Love 'n stuff to all.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi here is my tree it is daylightsavings here si I haven't been able to take one that show off all the lights yet, but I will.


Very pretty Tracy. How do you get it to stay like that? LOL :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Please, Alberta, it isn't a compliment if it is true, is it?? It's just fact!! 

We are a great group!! See how things work out and we found each other.. over 50K members yet the few of us, found each other among all the others.(not that there aren't nice people around) we are just the BEST!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'll try again!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I want a tree!!! I love everyones trees!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi tracy, your tree looks nice. nice home too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tracy, the santa on the door is adorable...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love my little gingerbread shop candle holder.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, I've got to drop DD to work I'll be back and i'll turn on sype if you are availiable!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cool, cutie gingerbread!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Another beautiful tree Tracey !

Your home looks so welcoming with that lovely blue color


I did not realize other countries did daylight saving time! I always thought it was just us thanks to dear ole Ben Franklin ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We do although not all the states.
Evening/ morning OSG!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning to you t...

Look at you tree up... But no gifts...

I have the gifts all wrapped... But no tree yet...

Think we will get it together in time?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I have 3 ballgames this week ... So it's not looking too good


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Have to go do hair... Face is on but hair is still a wet mop


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am sitting here finally doing the rest of my christmas cards as they need to get to England and Canada. I have never done them this late before...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> cool, cutie gingerbread!!!


Tell me more about Skype. It would be nice if I could get it and talk to some of you face to face. It doesn't matter really. Now that we have exchanged pictures I am face to face with you all each time I come to the resort.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I want a tree!!! I love everyones trees!!!


I think there a few who won't have trees for whatever reason. That is why I am so happy to see all the tree pics.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks.
Only 10 more days to go! Whooohoo!

I THINK I have just about everything packed. I THINK! It's the amount of yarn to take and which projects that is making me crazy!! Why can't I just take it all?????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Barb, 
Is Mike having as hard a time as you are? Has he got everything packed that he needs to take? It is a problem, but you are only going for a month. Maybe you are being too hard on yourself. Of course I may be wrong. You won't have to go to work, answer the phone, fix big family meals, or do anything you don't want to do. Oh well, better check yarn again to be sure.


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

can there be one in NY?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Let me see if I can help you. You will need the round scarf. Check!! 14 dish cloths. (2 a week) Check!! 4 pair of socks. (I know, that may be a bit high) Check!! And maybe one of the cocoons. Check!! There you go!! List all done!! Oh, I wish it were that easy, but maybe the list will clarify your thinking. And besides I am sure there are other things to do in Belize. Wishing you the best time ever.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesumpunk said:


> can there be one in NY?


One what?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:



> Awesumpunk said:
> 
> 
> > can there be one in NY?
> ...


That is what I thought.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Let me see if I can help you. You will need the round scarf. Check!! 14 dish cloths. (2 a week) Check!! 4 pair of socks. (I know, that may be a bit high) Check!! And maybe one of the cocoons. Check!! There you go!! List all done!! Oh, I wish it were that easy, but maybe the list will clarify your thinking. And besides I am sure there are other things to do in Belize. Wishing you the best time ever.


Great suggestions. I know I have at least 4 pair of socks, a dozen dish cloths, one cocoon, and I'm trying to take the round scarf AND the entrelac shawl I started. I can get it in the case, my problem is........AM I TAKING ENOUGH???? Maybe more socks or dish cloths? DECISIONS DECISIONS!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Let me see if I can help you. You will need the round scarf. Check!! 14 dish cloths. (2 a week) Check!! 4 pair of socks. (I know, that may be a bit high) Check!! And maybe one of the cocoons. Check!! There you go!! List all done!! Oh, I wish it were that easy, but maybe the list will clarify your thinking. And besides I am sure there are other things to do in Belize. Wishing you the best time ever.
> ...


I don't know where my head was. 2 a week is only 8. So see you had a better number than I told you. And I hadn't even thought about the entrelac scarf. Sweetie, find something else to worry about. You will be fine....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, I have plenty to worry about. That's why I want to worry about my knitting, it doesn't stress me as much!!! LOL

Love you to pieces!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, I can't believe it. I am the 4th highest talker on the list. Didn't think I talked that much.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Tania! How's things?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Tania. What have you got going today besides work? Give the munchkins a hug from Granny from IL.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Fabulous trees!!! I haven't put one up yet..... maybe this weekend. Mia loves the lights when we pass by decorated homes. 

She starts naming the colors of the lights... "momma momma! blue!!" lol 

You'll be fine Barb! you'll have to give yourself time to do other stuff.  swim, eat... embrace..... jet ski... tour.  Like you said, you can always knit up the palm trees.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww! I will!!! THank you Alberta  They will love it!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, how are your children taking your leaving just before Christmas? I know in my heart you are doing the right thing for you and Mike. That is all that really matters.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna gather the lizard skins as they shed too. Knit up a nice floor mat with it! (NOT!)


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Fabulous trees!!! I haven't put one up yet..... maybe this weekend. Mia loves the lights when we pass by decorated homes.
> 
> She starts naming the colors of the lights... "momma momma! blue!!" lol
> 
> You'll be fine Barb! you'll have to give yourself time to do other stuff.  swim, eat... embrace..... jet ski... tour.  Like you said, you can always knit up the palm trees.


Tania, do you mean she will be up the palm trees knitting, or she will be knitting palm trees while sitting below them. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barb, how are your children taking your leaving just before Christmas? I know in my heart you are doing the right thing for you and Mike. That is all that really matters.


Well, I have two children. Daughter and a son. Neither one gives two shits about me. They don't even know I'm going. They won't talk to me because at the age of 30 (daughter) and 25 (son) I won't send them a monthly support check. They think they should have me pay for their rent, food, phones, whatever. When I said no way, they got pissed. So be it.

Mike has 3 daughters. The two youngest have not bothered with us for a very very long time. So they too don't know anything, and I don't care.

Nicole, Mike's oldest, is the only one who cares about Mike and myself. She's staying at the house for us to care for the house and the pets. She's fine with us going. She's spending the holidays with her boyfriend and his family. And she knows we will be in touch. She will also keep an eye on Poppy for us as he is just around the corner. Although Poppy says he will keep an eye on Nicole! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Fabulous trees!!! I haven't put one up yet..... maybe this weekend. Mia loves the lights when we pass by decorated homes.
> ...


I will knit the palm leaves!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, isn't family dynamics amazing. I have 4 sons, and the youngest is a girl. The boys have very little contact with each other and NO contact with their sister. I refuse to go to a pity party and ask "What did I do wrong?" But they will live a long time after I am gone so they will live with their decisions. I must admit it is painful sometimes. Do you think that is the reason we can feel so close to each other? The Resort is family.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe that is why we are close. But I too refuse to get back on the pity wagon. I've been there and done that, and it almost broke me (mentally). I think I'm stronger now, and have just figured oh well, such is life. Yes, it hurts, but nothing I can do. So I move on each day. Now my life is focusing on ME! Time to work on my retirement which I am hoping will be in the next 4-10 years. The sooner the better. If I can figure out a way to make it sooner, than it will be. I won't worry about inheritance for children. I earned it, I will spend it too!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:? Ok, change the subject. I left everyone speachless.

How's the Christmas Shopping coming for everyone?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> here is our christmas tree and the knitted sheep i made.


Beautiful tree, Maryrose... makes the room feel warm and cheery, I'm sure. You ladies are making me want to hurry up and get mine decorated, but we are enjoying the smell...

Your little sheep turned out so cute!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmm... I'll stay out of the family dynamics talk. Mine is disgusting...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Christmas shopping is very slow in my end! LOL I'm trying to make knitted gifts..... lets see. It's part of the reason why I've been so quiet these days. Trying to keep the needles going.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I did my hair, and yes, MY HAIR IS GORGEOUS... not ME!!! You are all nuts....


Wow... drop dead gorgeous hair! Didn't realize it was so long, either!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > The color is perfect, but will it last as long as you will be gone?
> ...


I have done my own color since I was 19 years old (yes, started graying early...). Revlon is only $2.97 a bottle! It's no harder than shampooing your hair.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning Chicks. Got up late this am showered, now to put on my face and do my hair. Of course, If I had beautiful hair like Nina...just roll out of bed and run a brush....beautiful hair. Extremelay jealous. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It really is sooooo pretty Nina!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Backing away.from the family stuff here as.well.
Morning all! For some reason my internet isn't working this morning. Thank goodness for my phone.
Off to take mom to her Dr appt. Then to do some shopping. Take care all!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i'd take as much knitting as you can.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, your hair color looks nice!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks sewbiz. i finally caught on to the "loop stitch". that stitch is harder on my hand though, so i won't be making anything in that stitch anytime soon. i'll stick with the knit/purl and i want to learn the cable stitch to make a owl dishcloth that someone on this forum gave us a link to.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose, just want to say a late good morning. I am off to the cutting table for tote #3. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, Alberta's calculations are great but now you just have to double them to get the right amount of yarn to take with you!!!! or maybe tripe, just in case a winter storm comes by and you have to stay in Belize for a longer period!!! Wouldn't that be cool????

The Keratin process that I do on my hair isn't cheap but it does make my hair healthy and then it grows.. I didn't even think my hair was that long... and the color was under 10$.. and comes out great everytime.. even looks like I have streaks.. This was for you Mary Rose, you can dye your own hair and save lots of money, honey.. the new haircolors that are foams.. are foolproof, you really cannot make a mistake...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been coloring my own hair for 20 years. Me and Miss Clairol have a thing!

As for the Keratin treatment, I called my hairdresser. She has me in for January 31st! Can't get in before we go away, but that is ok. When I come back I will need it even more!

as for the yarn, I am sure I will get plenty in the case, I went ahead and bought some of those vacuum bags anyway! hahahahaha


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, it's lunch time...i'm gonna run up the street and check out the salvation army thrift store. Back shortly.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm back! Empty handed.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, just got back from morning coffee with my friends, and have sewn 5 of the 6 scarves I wanted to do as I have been NOT doing my 3 a days. That and I have gotten the pattern for a necklace made with Lattice yarn by Lion Brand. They were all so excited by my first trial. I got so many good ideas for improving my first . Not that it wasn't perfect (which it wasn't) but things like making them adjustable.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess everybody is off to lunch. No posts for 30 minutes. That or they have moved and not told me. LOLOL


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone!! Hope you're all having a fabulous day!!!


Myra


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Myra, so good to see you here. Got your tree up? Shopping done? dinner planned?


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey folks

Hope everyone is ok....so excited for those that are going to be away for the holiday season (sorry CHRISTMAS!) lol

Im doing my cards tonite, so if you havent already inboxed me your address, can you please do so....

Love you all lots like jelly tots!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have lots to do and noone seems to be very talkative, so I am signing off and will be back again later. How empty the resort seems right now.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hi Myra, so good to see you here. Got your tree up? Shopping done? dinner planned?


Hey!!
Haven't done ANY! !! I'm so behind! Lol
Maybe this weekend!! I hope. I still have to put up my tree!!

How about all of you???

Myra


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Now this is something to do with your leftovers, don't you think???

http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm

now back to packing....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to the post office to send out some stuff and the line was out the door, so I turned around and left!!!! will go back later this afternoon and see if the line is less...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Now this is something to do with your leftovers, don't you think???
> 
> http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/sampler.htm
> 
> now back to packing....


 :shock: yikes


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

There is sure a lot of info on that page. I saved it. Not only the blocks, but lots of other good stuff.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Been at the gym all morning and then the grocery store. About all I can do is sit in this chair and it even hurts to type.

Last night I auditioned a pattern for Seth's scarf... worked about 5 or 6" so far. I will post photos. I'm waiting to see if he likes it. It's fun to knit so maybe I won't die of boredom. The cables are reversable... These are pictures of both sides-- see?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Late afternoon chicks, going to post my christmas tree. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

2011 Christmas Tree


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice Bits.. huge... perfect with the deck right there.. and if there will be snow. it will look even better!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you, of course pic probably shows that I need to do windows. But that will come in the spring...I get the hose out and attach that windex stuff to the hose and that works beautifully. Inside...well, wait till a rainy day. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> 2011 Christmas Tree


Beautiful, Bits! Love the huge red balls... I agree, snow outside will make it look even more awesome.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you. Found those huge glass balls at BJ's a couple of years ago. Made in Germany...in fact all the balls are they are just smaller ones...all glass. I love them. I need another tree.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey!! The tree is gorgeous!! I love it! I love the reflection in the glass doors too. It's so pretty!!

I want to see the rest of your trees!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey, tree is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing with us. What a gorgeous view. WOW!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, you & sewbiz are very good at making those totes. i bet they are made better than the stores.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, your tree is pretty. your home is very nice.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i never colored my hair before. i guess i was afraid of messing up, but with my tight budget, i guess i should try to learn.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i see no difference between the RS &WS of your cable st. scarf. that is what i'd like to learn soon. (cable st.)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, i never colored my hair before. i guess i was afraid of messing up, but with my tight budget, i guess i should try to learn.


Mary Rose, if you buy the new foam type of haircolor and follow the directions, it really is foolproof...

Pick a color closest to your shade and you will see.. worse case (there really isn't a worse case) you can always wait a week and then go to your hairdresser to fix it...

Unless you are really into streaks and highlights you can color your own hair without any hassle and way way way cheaper...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you knittingneedles, i'll try it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, chicks hope everyone has had dinner, going to sit a spell and watch the tube. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Helloooooo!! Mike and I just got home. We went and had pizza. Poppy is sick, so I dropped some supper off for him (left overs) and then we went to have pizza. Didn't want to cook. So easy night off. 

Gonna get some knitting done. I need to finish these socks!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

dissi said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Hope everyone is ok....so excited for those that are going to be away for the holiday season (sorry CHRISTMAS!) lol
> 
> ...


Love jelly tots , can't get them here anymore.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what are jelly tots?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> Been at the gym all morning and then the grocery store. About all I can do is sit in this chair and it even hurts to type.
> 
> Last night I auditioned a pattern for Seth's scarf... worked about 5 or 6" so far. I will post photos. I'm waiting to see if he likes it. It's fun to knit so maybe I won't die of boredom. The cables are reversable... These are pictures of both sides-- see?


nice pattern.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

lovely Tree Bitsey!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicks, just saw the mOVIE lARRY cROWNE...CUTE MOVIE...SWEET. nOT EXCITING BUT PLEASANT. bITS Sorry about the caps, gosh I always hit that key. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Tracy, hopefully tomorrow I will have time to do cards.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> what are jelly tots?


Tiny little jelly lollies covered in sugar, sorry candy, you would like them..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok chicks with sticks, the Resort has been quiet tonight. Everyone is busy getting ready for the holidays coming. Either shopping or knitting. I was knitting. I'm done the gusset decrease on the next sock and now doing the foot. Hope to have this sock done in a day or two. Then on it's mate. Then I can ship all the pairs off to New Jersey to my sisters and nieces. 

Then I have Nicole's, Mike's and my niece Nicole (who just told me tonight she wants a pair) to make. I said after the holidays. I'll try to make them in Belize. LOL niece Nicole is sister Karen's oldest. She is now 15 and she did a fabulous job taking care of her younger siblings while Mom was in the hospital. 

Anyway, time to go to bed. Work has been really busy with me trying to get everything in order before I go, and the Christmas party next week too! 

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks~~~hugs to all and sleep tight.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...just in from the game & really tired...so i will tell you a funny story and catch up later...


today I had the pleasure of telling one of my first graders that he was graduating from speech therapy...


He looked up at me with a serious look in his big brown eyes and asked, "I don't ever have to come to speech class again?" 

I told him he was doing such a great job, that he did not need me anymore, and that he did not have to come to speech class after today...

He leaned in close, and with his MOST serious tone said...."Okay...but has my Mom said if she is sending me to MSU or OLE Miss?" (Mississippi State University or University of Mississippi...big rivals, lol)

hahaha...i swear this really happened...not a made up joke!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Osg! That is tooooooo cute!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb, you really got hooked on socks! You could probably make your own pattern now


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow!! No one wrote since last night??! I showered!!! For real


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I got the most adorable card from australia yesterday!

My kids think it is so cool that we are getting cards from overseas, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And they can't wrap their head around a summer Christmas : )


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. Tons to do today. We are expecting snow late tonight into the morning 

I can't wait to get to the tropics!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowing but not sticking in ms.... Someone build a fire and drink a cup of hot tea for me as I stand here in the cold for early duty!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Tania....we've missed you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> thank you knittingneedles, i'll try it.


Here we are talking about _haircolor_ again, ugh. That drives our sticky beaks crazy!

But Maryrose, one piece of advice I wanted to give you is to pick a color one shade lighter than you think it will end up being. Start lighter... On me the browns always come out really dark-- much darker than the picture on the box. So take a brown you like and back up one shade lighter, for your first try.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> And they can't wrap their head around a summer Christmas : )


Did y'all notice the stamps on Tracy's cards? A Summer Santa! So cute...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I thought for sure I would have a million messages to read this morning. Hubby was on the computer all last night so I didn't get on. Everyone was busy...

I'm sitting here watching it alternately rain and snow this morning... rare and weird stuff for Mississippi. It's been raining for three days but has "felt" like snow weather. I guess it finally got cold enough. 

I am teaching a different format this morning in exercise class, one I do not have memorized, so wish me luck. I like a smooth class and this won't be-- not at first! Teaching two days in a row I have to make it different on the second day or else ho hum, they won't come back. Wish I could just sit in and watch the snow...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So Barb, you have Mike's daughter Nicole, and also Karen's daughter Nicole, is that right? Two Nicoles?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barb! Hopefully it won't snow so much...... and the rain won't let it stick.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, Tania!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mornin' Sewbiz!  You're too funny! Are sticky beaks the same as peeping toms?? hhahahaha


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Mornin' Sewbiz!  You're too funny! Are sticky beaks the same as peeping toms?? hhahahaha


Yes, I think so. It's Tracy's term but I loved it. So descriptive...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So funny  Very descriptive. I can just imagine them sticking their nose and staying stuck on us... hehehe


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> So Barb, you have Mike's daughter Nicole, and also Karen's daughter Nicole, is that right? Two Nicoles?


That is right! So poor Stepdaughter Nicole ends up being called "Big Nicole" (she hates it as she is such a big person) and niece Nicole ends up being called "Little Nicole" (she hates it cause she is 15, tall, and thinks she's grown LOL" Pretty girl. She's really Karen's stepdaughter, but I love her just the same. Karen and Gene (her father) have raised her since she was 2!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning, Tania!


Good morning Bonnie and Tania. And Couldn't get to sleep last night so was on the computer at 2:30. Then I laid out the last 4 scarves for my order. Now I have 6 more to do. Then I can do something for me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the term "sticky beaks" is perfect for us Chicks with Sticks to use! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Tania!
> ...


Morning Alberta... hope you can finish those scarves and get on to what you really want to do.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I think the term "sticky beaks" is perfect for us Chicks with Sticks to use! LOL


Only the Aussie sticky beaks will know what we are talking about, LOL...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning Alberta! You're almost done! That's great! Just keep your eyes on the finish line


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the worst headache. I can't even think straight.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

can you take anything barbara?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have the worst headache. I can't even think straight.


Did you do something different today, like drink caffeine if you aren't used to it, or NOT drink it, if you are?

Smelling scents gives me migraines... If I'm shut in a small space with someone who has cologne on, I will have a migraine in no time.

Advil works well for me, for headaches. Hope you feel better Barb... maybe you need to go lie down and put a cool rag over your eyes...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicklets. Got an early start to my day..had to run to the vet's early and pick up meds for miss bitsey...she has chronic sprained wrist . so we will try the new meds for a month. Now I am cutting batting for the tote.

Barb, isn't a headache a tightening of the blood vessals? Go home and lie down. Sometimes I take an aspirin for a headache..depends on what your doc says. Hope you feel better...think yarn. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> And they can't wrap their head around a summer Christmas : )


Your kids don't need to go that far for a summer Christmas.. just go down to South Florida or come out here to Phoenix.. they will get all the warm weather they want... but they still have to go to school!!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbiz, you are right about the color.. mine is so much lighter than the original that I forgot you need to go one color lighter to start..


Gator aide for your headache.. It works for my son's migraines most of the time..

Poor bitsey... at least she is in a good home, and the big bitsey takes care of her.

My sis had the same problem.. they called her Zuta (it means tiny in Aramaic) and my cousin was called the same.. and she was never a Zuta... and hated it to no end...

How come no matter how much you pack it still looks like you barely made a dent.. and the house gets so messy before it gets clean?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> > thank you knittingneedles, i'll try it.
> ...


ok. i sure hope i can do this.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barb... I never get migraines at the beach... Fewer allergens/pollens... Maybe Belize will be your cure


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Gatorade helps me too...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > maryrose said:
> ...


IF you shampoo your own hair you can color your hair.. don't worry!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i will color my hair. i'll go to CVS and get it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Get john frieda foam.. i find it the best of the lot and if you need help, just ask ...

http://www.johnfrieda.com/en-US/homecolour/

so you can see what it is like before you buy it...

cost about $11 but it is foolproof.. really....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicks, heading to a friends house...boxwood wreaths to make. Also started knitting a gauge for the Nashua yarn for new socks. Everything is ready to sew so sewing tomorrow. Later. Hope everyone feels better....particularly Barb. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I left work and came home. I laid down for 3 hours! My head still hurts a little, but nothing like it did. I just had something to eat (a little cream of wheat) and now a cup of tea. Just gonna chill this afternoon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina? Needles?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Get john frieda foam.. i find it the best of the lot and if you need help, just ask ...
> 
> http://www.johnfrieda.com/en-US/homecolour/
> 
> ...


I have never seen that stuff for sale in a store...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I left work and came home. I laid down for 3 hours! My head still hurts a little, but nothing like it did. I just had something to eat (a little cream of wheat) and now a cup of tea. Just gonna chill this afternoon.


Maybe something else is going on... not running fever, are you?

Chilling is a good plan. I'm glad you left work. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Get john frieda foam.. i find it the best of the lot and if you need help, just ask ...
> ...


They have them everywhere out here.. even

:evil: Walmart! :twisted:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Get john frieda foam.. i find it the best of the lot and if you need help, just ask ...
> ...


They sell them in bed bath and beyond also. That's where I bought it... just haven't used them yet =X


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, no fever. Just headache. I laid down and closed my eyes and finally slept. Yet I slept fine last night. But the headache is much better....a little lingering, but much better.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, no fever. Just headache. I laid down and closed my eyes and finally slept. Yet I slept fine last night. But the headache is much better....a little lingering, but much better.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never used that hair color, I have always used the Miss Clairol. I like my color


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

then you don't have to change anything.. don't change anything if it isn't broken!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awwwwww! Sending you a ((((((HUG)))))) Barbara!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ooo....thank you Tania. It feels good!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, I'm so pissed you have not yet gotten those freaking needles. WTF???? If you don't get them today I'm going to bitch up a storm to FEDEX tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting question...Please. When knitting a gauge for a different sock yarn how many inches do you knit to get the guage? Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello all you chicks.
Read to my seniors today, asked for an hour from now on. At least for now the NH loves it, as they are so busy. Quandry?? There's about 6 that are there every week, and I would like to get them a small gift for Christmas. They don't need gloves, hats, or scarves. Any suggestions? They do not have much room in their rooms. I can't make it candy or cookies, as I do not know who may be diabetic. I thought something like lotion, but again scent allergies. One is nearly blind, so reading stuff might not be good. One had a stroke so is limited as to movement. Okay I will wait to see what you all come up with. Please God deliver me from that. My heart melts when I see them and know they are so limited. The blind one is my dearest friend, and she asked for embroidery. Maybe plastic canvas. Large eyed needle and large holes. Simple design. One likes word search. I have some of those here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, are you doing a swatch? Swatches should be about 6". Your sock yarn should also tell you what the gauge is. How many stitches per inch with what size needle.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina, I'm so pissed you have not yet gotten those freaking needles. WTF???? If you don't get them today I'm going to bitch up a storm to FEDEX tomorrow.


The closer to Christmas the worse it is going to get. My son the postal worker said it will only get worse. It is so screwed up already.... He said it is really a good thing they are getting rid of next day delivery. It has been a long time since it worked right.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, years ago I worked in a Nursing home. I got to be very close with some of the residence. I was just a young teen then, but I always got them gifts. I got them things like stockings (not panty hose), brooches, hair pins, scarfs (not winter scarfs). Slipper socks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I will check..I just thought you had to do a swatch to make sure you did what the label told you. Also, in class we just did 2 inches. I just did not know. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, I will check..I just thought you had to do a swatch to make sure you did what the label told you. Also, in class we just did 2 inches. I just did not know. Bits


I would do at least 3"x3" so you can measure your gauge in the middle 1". You can't be very accurate if measuring the edges.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok will give it a try. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick good morning! I can't imagine a cold Christmas although we have had rain and Temps below 23 degrees since last Thursday so we may have one this year! By now we are sweltering in high 30-40 degrees.
You have all made my day adopting Sticky beaks I can't believe you don't have that term over there.
I am not game to touch do it yourself colours for me. I have used them on my DD hair as she has bown hair but I can never gat a realistic blonde for me but my best friend is a Hairdresser so I just pop round to her place for a few different shages of blonde foils She gives me a good price.
Well got to go to work,
Talk later...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Barb, those are good suggestions. I have a week or so to decide. One lady douses herself in cologne. The rest hate it. She is all made up, and so cute. They are not to old to be catty. Wait til one walks away. I have to laugh.I can tell she was a beauty. That is why I will stay away from scents. Also thought about little bags of snack mix, or sugarless gum. Bet I could really load up at Dollar Tree....



Barbara Ann said:


> Alberta, years ago I worked in a Nursing home. I got to be very close with some of the residence. I was just a young teen then, but I always got them gifts. I got them things like stockings (not panty hose), brooches, hair pins, scarfs (not winter scarfs). Slipper socks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta, if you had gotten an earlier start you could have made them some of those quikie bulky slippers out of big yarn. They aren't much more than knitting a garter st rectangle as long as a foot, folding in half lengthwise, sewing the back edges and half the top and gathering the other edge into a tight circle.

I like your idea of trail mix. Maybe find some cute Christmas celophane bags and stuff them...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I had a nice surprise today... My box from Jo came! I was just starting to put the lights on the tree (finally) and here comes the mail lady... It's starting to feel Christmasy around here! I am going to let her package be the first thing I stick under the tree, as soon as I get it decorated.

I just came in from a good walk in the woods with Sophie. She loved it but I froze. 40 degrees here... All I had on was a hoodie, no scarf, or gloves which would have made it more tolerable. I'm still trying to get my fingers to thaw out.

My class went okay this morning. They liked the different format. It was 15 minutes shorter but still a good workout for them. I think I will do that on Wednesdays for a while.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i'm glad you got your package okay. we're having rainy weather today, some snow tonite.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i'm glad you got your package okay. we're having rainy weather today, some snow tonite.


Hi MR, We have had rain since Monday and this morning it snowed a bit, before it warmed up to 40. Don't know how long this rain will stay in the area, but I wouldn't mind some snow... just a little, which is as much as we ever get here.

Last night I cooked a huge pot of potato soup so I'm off the hook for dinner tonight. We have leftovers! The soup is pretty rich and filling... Nobody could eat a lot of it. Hot soup is so good in cold yucky weather.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ooo.....potato soup sounds good. Think I have to look up a recipe for this weekend.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Alberta....

Ideas

Personal facecloths and soap
Hypoallergenic lotions
Nonskid slippers or socks
Pretty scarves
Small pillows/travel pillows
Sewn pocket bags for wheelchair or walker
Earrings
Bracelets
Puzzle books
Lap blankets
DVDs/music/books on tape or cd
Books
Sugar-free candy(I avoid hard candy due to swallowing problems)

Or check and see if you can bring some homemade soup or such for the dietary staff to serve at dinner to your friends)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Our residents loved it when we would bring watermelon in July for them to share: )


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That is a great list OSG. Many choices. I did think about tin boxes, filled with lots of choices. Lined with pretty paper, and goodies. I have some of the tins. Thanks. Funny you should mention watermelon. Saw some at the grocery store today, that made my mouth water. I plan to take a treat next week and that would be a good one. Sort of a picnic. At 20 degrees. LOL



onesoutherngal said:


> Alberta....
> 
> Ideas
> 
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ooo.....potato soup sounds good. Think I have to look up a recipe for this weekend.


All we have to do is mention something and it pops up on our screen Hundreds of potato soup recipes. And I bought some ham pieces to make some ham and bean soup. Must be on the way to winter. Yum!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry had a call...meant to clarify and say that something different they could share in the dining room or during activities, lol... 

But hey, if we can have Christmas in July, why not summer picnic in December?!?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicklets, been reading the posts...great ideas for Alberta. Finally got my gauge, but tomorrow is a sewing day, everything is ready to go. Hope to finish this one by sunday. Check in later...Barb, sure hope that you are feeling better. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Desperate times desperate measures? 

I just made frosting from butter, nutella , confs sugar and a dash milk....


Thought I had more confirm sugar and cocoa than I did, lol

Actually pretty tasty


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Menu tonite... Baked chicken, green beans, broccoli and cheese rice, buttermilk biscuits, and buttermilk fudge cake....

Had a carton of buttermilk needing to be used


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Headache is better, just not totally gone. 

We had grilled kielbasa, saurkraut, and periogies for dinner.

Poppy is still not feeling well. He didn't come for dinner again tonight. I finished the sock I was working on and have the mate about 3" done. Moving right along here!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Someone go check on Poppy? I would think Mike might go check. Maybe bring some soup. Might make him feel better. Bits Hoper I am not seeming bossy, but sometimes they need alittle tlc at home.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We did check on him. Mike was there early this morning, again in the afternoon, and I checked on him this evening. He's fine, just fighting a cold. Weather is really crappy so he'd rather just stay in. 

I'll stop again early in the morning on my way to work.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

poor barb....belize can't get here quick enough...

you deserve a break from taking care of everyone: )


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, even though he is not my Poppy, I am so relieved that is is ok. Maybe after a few days...no relief...to the old el doctor for poppy. Bits...I know I am just an old busy body.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think everyone went to bed. Well, deserved rest...rainy night and getting cold. I will say goodnight sweetchicks. Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite. See you in the am. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

seems we are all busy knitting away...trying to get those last gifts finished...or the packing done, lol


here is my latest moebius....i just love greens


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

this one is a smaller fit...but looks really nice on...


(i may keep it, lol)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and bits...before you ask...this was some leftover acrylic i bought for the color....it feels wonderful tho...

i wrapped the label with the other scarf, so now i will have to unwrap it to get the cleaning instructions...


lesson # 56...don't wrap the label if you have enought leftover to make another gift......(eye roll here)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ooo.....potato soup sounds good. Think I have to look up a recipe for this weekend.


I didn't do it totally from scratch. I used one of those Bear Creek soup mixes in the pouch (creamy potato?) and then added extra milk, water, cream of mushroom soup, loads of cooked potatoes broken up, chopped bacon, green onions and cheeze... Came out extremely RICH. Really, a chowder...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Alberta....
> 
> Ideas
> 
> ...


Watch out with that sugar-free candy... If it contains sugar alcohol (most of them do...) it can cause bad stomach distress, bloating and diareah. I can't eat it at all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Got the tree lit and decorated. It's such a fat tree we had to go buy some more lights! I'll get a picture posted soon.

Also had to give a dirty dog a bath this evening... that's a wet wrestling match! 

Tomorrow I will dig in to my patternmaking for the skirt order. I have 18 pleated skirts to make out of swimsuit lycra spandex. 

I'm about 10" into the reversable cable scarf now. Going to sit by the far and knit on it a little more before bed.

Goodnight Chicks!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hello, Hello, Hello!!! I finally feel a little bit caught up around here! I was starting to struggle there just are not enough hours in the day sometimes.
I think it must be cold everywhere at the moment.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Osg your moebius scarf looks so snuggly I love the colours.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Look who I found under the Christmas tree this morning!!!
It's Sassy!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Least shes under the tree, scouse lives in the tree...its been redecorated three times already lol

Glad you got your parcel Bonnie


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Under the tree is better than what she DID ON a present under the tree years ago!!!!!!!Really she is lucky to have survived that christmas!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks!

I did go to bed early, my headache was coming back and I didn't want to deal with it again. I only knitted a few minutes last night. Got up this morning expecting a ton of snow....we got NOTHING! I'm so happy about that. My headache is still trying to linger, but I've already taken something for it. I have to go work today, no way out of it. 

Ok, heading up for my shower. Will check back when having my coffee.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Look after yourself Barb, You want to be well when you go on your trip..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy, Just got up and saw the resident kitty under the tree. I love your tree skirt. Did you make it. It is beautiful. I guess it is bedtime at your house. Sleep well my friend.....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning!!

Tracy your tree is so pretty. Your cat is so cute! I tjink its cool that you put up a christmas tree!  

Barb i hope you have a better day!

Hi Alberta! Hugs!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oops! Dbl post


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Tania, hope you have a great day. How are the munchkins, or aren't they up yet?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty kitty.... And such a pretty tree skirt! Every year I say I am going to get a tree skirt... And every year I forget...& just use a pretty tablecloth or sheet...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oops my manners! Morning all !

It's soooo cold here! About to have to stand for an hour and fifteen minutes in freezing temps for early duty!

Hope I have enough layers ... Can you believe we had Jr hi students wearing shorts and tees yesterday with no jackets! And girls wearing sandals ....

(& these are kiddos who do have winter wear... I've seen them in it)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh to be young and invincible again...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thinking warm thoughts for you OSG. Hope it helps. What do you do that you hav eto be out in the cold?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Morming all!
Crazy nonsense with my computer the last few days. I think my youngest was playing with it while we were gone.
Got it all debugged and checked yesterday, so all is well now.
Barb, I hope you get to feeling better today, I haven't gotten over to the store yet, but will today, so look for my text later!
Love the kitty under the tree! Mine live under it every year, too cute!
Alberta, OSG, Good morning! Stay warm!!
Nothing exciting here today, I'll have to live vicariously through y'all today!
Take care!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Deb we missed you. I can't help with the vicariously part. My life is about like everybody. One step at a time. Oh, I might get my tree up today. MIGHT!! I wasn't going to have one, so son and DIL gave me tree and a bag of lights and ornaments, so guess that was a hint....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Did get cards mailed yesterday. That is a milestone. I usually send them Christmas week. I know!! I know!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It is nearly 7 here at my house and it is still DARK out. Grrrrr!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm terrible about that too Alberta!
I just dropped mine in the mail yesterday.  
BTW, If you haven't sent me your email, please do!!! I thin I'm missing two from here!!
6:53 here, and dark as ever! More coffee drinking time!! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Especially when some cards are now international with my new friends on KP.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, I really need more coffe! I meant to ask for reg. snail mail addresses!
Thanks to those of you who sent me emails. Off to get more coffee and a shower, Time to get Mom up.
I'll be back later!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks, cold morning. Going to put my face on and do my hair ...maybe cookies later. Bits

Also have to check with Sewbiz on my gauge for next sock. using that nashua foot forward on 2.75mm needles got a 7 stitches in an inch.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Wow, I really need more coffe! I meant to ask for reg. snail mail addresses!
> Thanks to those of you who sent me emails. Off to get more coffee and a shower, Time to get Mom up.
> I'll be back later!


My cards are not in yet... Planning to go thru pm's as I write them up... So if you know I don't have your snail mail  ....

( Alberta...I am indoors but heat/air is broken in breezeway so it is often colder than outside for my duty spot)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Under the tree is better than what she DID ON a present under the tree years ago!!!!!!!Really she is lucky to have survived that christmas!


My cats are intrigued with the tree also... and my old sick cat has left a "present" under the tree already. We try to cut him some slack because of his condition, but these "mistakes" are getting pretty hard to take.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So... Good morning everyone! All you earlybirds...

Bitsey, whatever sock pattern you are using, you will need to get the gauge to match. For a long lasting sock, knit tightly. Maybe at least 8 st per inch, if that works with your pattern. That would be with a fingering wt. yarn, I mean...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I will re do the gauge and count again. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, I will re do the gauge and count again. Bits


You can just change needle sizes and keep knitting... Make a purl row so you will know that's where you changed needle sizes and keep going with new needles. No need to start the swatch over.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well I just tried taking several photos of my tree to show you. The tree is surrounded by windows and it's a sunny day, so the backlighting made my pictures come out terrible. I will have to wait til late in the day and try again.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww! Can't wait to see Sewbiz!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I just have to say....... THANK YOU! 

I feel all grown up now!!!! LOL I had never sent out Christmas cards before. Until now! I know..... bad girl! But i really hadn't. I always buy them and they never make it past the door. SOmetimes they'd stay in my purse for so long, they looked horrible. 

So I've sent out xmas cards and I'm a big girl now!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Im still collecting snail mail addresses, I know I dont have everybodys...if you dont want a snail mail card, just inbox me a email address and ill create something in psp...(another sad hobby lol)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Im still collecting snail mail addresses, I know I dont have everybodys...if you dont want a snail mail card, just inbox me a email address and ill create something in psp...(another sad hobby lol)


HI Jo, what is psp?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good morning children...


I sent out the cards Monday, so hopefully everyone will get them before the big day!

Tania, don't feel to bad about not sending cards, I never send cards the only other time I did was when I was in business.. then you have to give your customers individual attention and that means Christmas cards.. but that was years ago.. So now I had an excuse to go out and buy pretty cards to send to everyone.

Well, last night Kal and I were watching TV and there was a knock on the door.. it was our neighbor with a giant plate of cookies.. I thought.. oh wow, Emily baked.. but once I opened them, I saw they were all from the grocery store.. I love the gesture just not the cookies.. 

Anyone want Supermarket cookies? come on over for coffee or tea and we can sit around and pig out on the cookies!!!

Well, time to start the day, and continue the packing.. after the packing comes the clean up!!!! Have to do the windows and the grill too. UGH...

Come have some cookies and help CLEAN!!!!! (don't I wish!!)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I would so be there Nina! We're so close, yet so far.... 
(is that how it goes??) lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Me too, Tania... let's go help Nina. Even if she does have crummy cookies to share!

Nobody seems to bake anymore! Even when we do Christmas parties at church or when my kids had their homeschool and ballet parties, the moms all bring cookies from the grocery store bakeries. Kids are growing up not knowing the wonderfulness of home baked cookies.

Is that child abuse?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i think so


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, I just don't bake. I used to bake cookies when my kids were little. But once grown, no more. Now I buy cookies. Or sometimes I buy the cookie dough and bake those! LOL (I'm such a cheater!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

As for the Christmas Cards, hell, the only ones I sent where to you Resort ladies, and my brother and sisters. That's it. Not even the in-laws. Nope, not doing it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> sometimes I buy the cookie dough and bake those! LOL (I'm such a cheater!)


At least those are home baked, if not home mixed!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can bake cakes so good people lick the pan! Lol

I cannot bake cookies to save my life!!!!!!! :/ too runny, too thick... burnt/pale.... they tase good, but dont bake right. 

I made those thin italian amaretto ones.... deeeelicious! But they looked horrible!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> As for the Christmas Cards, hell, the only ones I sent where to you Resort ladies, and my brother and sisters. That's it. Not even the in-laws. Nope, not doing it.


I only sent to the Resort ladies, too. I will let Hubby send to his family and that will be about it... well, maybe to some of the elderly friends we have. Cards mean so much to them so I'll do it for them.

I would love to send one to every one of my Silver Sneaker class members, but just can't... Maybe I'll pass some out in class!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, I only have you "Gentile" friends to send too!!! All my other friends know I won't send Christmas cards so instead I bake fruitcakes!!! They like that better anyway!!! I send some e-cards.. 

I really don't like to make cookies either.. to me its a PITA... I would rather bake a cake like you Tania... the only cookies I have no problem baking is Biscotti and that's because I cheat!!! I start with cake mix and add ingredients so it's quick and dirty!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, that fruitcake of yours was gone the next day!

I like these socks..... I think I'm going to give them a shot.

http://www.vogueknitting.com/Default.aspx?TabId=865


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

psp = paint shop pro, a program used to make computer graphic design, similar to photoshop, but a lot cheaper  These two are just samples of what I have created in the past, but dont have the programme installed right now, waiting on new computer in the new year


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina, that fruitcake of yours was gone the next day!
> 
> I like these socks..... I think I'm going to give them a shot.
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/Default.aspx?TabId=865


Cute socks!

I snuck a slice of the fruitcake today, while everyone else was out of the house! I felt so guilty... we are supposed to be saving it for Christmas. It is SO GOOD.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> psp = paint shop pro, a program used to make computer graphic design, similar to photoshop, but a lot cheaper  These two are just samples of what I have created in the past, but dont have the programme installed right now, waiting on new computer in the new year


These are great! I need to hire you when I do a blog or website!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina, that fruitcake of yours was gone the next day!
> 
> I like these socks..... I think I'm going to give them a shot.
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/Default.aspx?TabId=865


The socks are adorable.. very cute!!! Go for it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dissi said:


> psp = paint shop pro, a program used to make computer graphic design, similar to photoshop, but a lot cheaper  These two are just samples of what I have created in the past, but dont have the programme installed right now, waiting on new computer in the new year


is it really like photoshop or easier?

I have tried to learn photoshop so many times.. It is SO NOT intuitive.. It's a pain actually... Is this program easier??

My kid (30) knows photoshop like the back of his hand... but I don't have the patience to sit and learn each step and they do take steps.. all those layering makes me nuts...

But you did a beautiful job!!! No doubt!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Bonnie it would be a pleasure to help with graphics for either a website or a blog  text and stuff is pretty easy as are buttons

its easier to learn than photoshop, but I agree the kids are being taught photoshop in school because it is industry standard which is why it costs so much!

There are plenty of tutorials out there for both programmes and once you learn about layers and stuff, its easy....although when i switched from 8 to 10 psp i got rather confused...but it makes sense now, ive stuck with 10, but im sure they are on to at least 13 now :S


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice job Dissi!!! Very pretty. 

PSP is up to 14.... they call it X4.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

they don't teach photoshop in American schools that I know of.. Maybe I am wrong.. or things have changed since my kids were in school... 
But the kids pick up stuff so much easier than us "old" biddies!!! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They didn't teach it when I went to school either... Chris is a freshman in HS he doesn't get to learn it here either. All they teach is basic computer skills. Word, excel... Search engines. I think Photoshop is taught here in special courses....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

that's what i thought.. my kid learned it himself years and years ago.. 

They learn it like a child learns another language way easier than an adult... 

I am sure Chris and Mia speak Spanish and if not they definitely understand it, right??


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hii everybody, still busy with "Scarves" but am down to 4 to go. Fringed 4 this morning and now my hands are sore. That is the hardest part. So while I was gone everyone pretty much agree that our friends on KP will get cards if noone else does. I am on that train too. Then someone ate a sneaky piece of the best fruit cake in the whole world, and as if that didn't prove how versatile we all are, here is dissi with some great artwork. Is there no end to our talent. Did I miss anything?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, and a pair of red and white socks, perfect for Tania to work on. What is Bitsey up to? And Barb is counting down for sure. Not much time left before they wing their way to Belize.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Chris understands it... never wanted to learn to speak. Mia understands some. We speak mostly English. Shame on me... I know! lol 

Mia mostly makes fun of me when I speak spanish to her lol. She starts saying gibberish. However, if someone else talks to her in spanish, like Llajayra, she responds with a blanket statement. Que paso. lol (What happened)

Same happened with me growing up. Grandpa spoke only Portuguese. We ALL understood him but everyone replied in English and he understood. Same with my Grandma, but she spoke Spanish.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Tracy, Just got up and saw the resident kitty under the tree. I love your tree skirt. Did you make it. It is beautiful. I guess it is bedtime at your house. Sleep well my friend.....


HAha I don't sew more than a button! my mum made it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I just have to say....... THANK YOU!
> 
> I feel all grown up now!!!! LOL I had never sent out Christmas cards before. Until now! I know..... bad girl! But i really hadn't. I always buy them and they never make it past the door. SOmetimes they'd stay in my purse for so long, they looked horrible.
> 
> So I've sent out xmas cards and I'm a big girl now!


Well done I have cards that have to shoot all round the world in time for Christmas but it is the first time I have mailed to the US.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good morning children...
> 
> I sent out the cards Monday, so hopefully everyone will get them before the big day!
> 
> ...


Would I could so have a cookie and Black coffee with one sugar for me ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sorry, I just don't bake. I used to bake cookies when my kids were little. But once grown, no more. Now I buy cookies. Or sometimes I buy the cookie dough and bake those! LOL (I'm such a cheater!)


I guess I done have to tell you guys that I bake for hours on end, cookies,gingerbread and cinnamon, mince pies , jam and lemon tarts, rocky road, Christmas cake, big and little muffin size for gifts and what everelse takes my fancy... Every year I swear never again but I always do...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina, that fruitcake of yours was gone the next day!
> 
> I like these socks..... I think I'm going to give them a shot.
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/Default.aspx?TabId=865


Cute socks.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Nice artwork Dissi, you are very clever, keep going on the scarves Alberta they will soon be done.
Well good morning everyone I am finally caught up but it is time to pop off to work, see you later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I just don't bake. I used to bake cookies when my kids were little. But once grown, no more. Now I buy cookies. Or sometimes I buy the cookie dough and bake those! LOL (I'm such a cheater!)
> ...


you keep right on baking. You do a fabulous job! And maybe one day, hahahaha, you can bake for me. I'm great at eating it! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey barb! Feeling better?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Finally got a chance to get on line and say hello. Went swhopping for grandchildren and groceries. I am pooped. Notyhing creative done today and tomorrow he wants to troll for rockfish..bah! I will take a book. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hey barb! Feeling better?


Much better, thank you Tania! We've been like ships in the night. We can't catch up each other!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Bitsey, are Rockfish good eatin'?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Rock fish are also known as stripers....basically a salt water bass


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all....really rough day at work...all i want to do is just sit and knit....but no, my big project i mailed off to the university is back....seems the glue was not quite dry (i thought it was)...and it bled in the shipping process

so i have to get off this computer in a few and begin redoing the whole thing...


seems to be a week of lessons learned the hard way for me..UGH

still have the son's bd cake to make, the tree to trim, the mil to take to do her shopping, hair cut (puleeze...i look like cousin it)...fruit baskets at church....the list goes on and on....

and to top it off...all my kp buddies are busy as bees knitting away and finishing their holiday errands

sorry...just had to vent and do some "poor pitiful me"s

hope you all have had a better day


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, got interrupted. It is a white fish...not fishy tasting and they can get up to 40 lbs. I like the 18 inch ones. The 40 lb fish is hugh. I refuse to clean that fish..for me that is called cut the line...or call you friends have them come and clean it. But we may not go..Miss Bitsey is still hurting so off to the vets we go again...and listen to screaming cat all of the way. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern, you have the same type of day every mom, aunt, grandma has before Christmas. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

poor bits...she is just frustrated...she wants to steal a piece of fish and climb that beautiful tree to eat it!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Southern, you have the same type of day every mom, aunt, grandma has before Christmas. Bits


yeah...i know

hope you get a good report for miss bits...i miss our cats...but until one of us is home more...just don't feel we would be good owners..

we tend to like siamese and himalayans....they get quite mischevious if offended and left alone too long from my experience


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I just need time to re-group and sew this tote that is cut out. So maybe on Saturday I will have the chance. I love Christmas...but I will feel really happy Dec. 27th. They will all be home. I will miss them from afar and knit. Yea!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Rock fish are also known as stripers....basically a salt water bass


ok, now I know what they are!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi barb...how many days to go?

and how's poppy today


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hahahaha is anyone else seeing the ad with the laptop and the feet that keep popping out like its in someones lap and they are bouncing their sandaled feet?....

they should let us design some socks for those feet since it is on our thread,lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi OSG, Poppy is doing much better. He came up for dinner tonight. I'll spoil him with some dessert in just a few minutes! 

This time in one week, I will be packing and repacking!!! LOL We leave at 4:00 AM next Friday!!! SEVEN DAYS TO GO!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I am just GREEN...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It just can't come soon enough,I am cold and I hate being cold.

But once I get there....I want it to go sllooooowwwwww.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

That's how I feel about Christmas break, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It just seems to me after Christmas time slows down. Of course when you are in school, and my hubby was a 7th grade history teacher...the time between New years and easter was forever. Seniors stop working as of "February particularily if they have been accepted to college. We called it the "febs". I am so happy I am retired. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi guys, just having dinner ran around packing and shopping for last minute items. Hope I can get some knitting in, got 2 more rows on that insane entrelac humongous thing I am making, never again. I enjoy knitting entrelac but not forever, like I have been doing.
Alberta, you are near the home stretch! Bits how many more bags are needed? 
I am thrilled that you guys loved the fruit cake, sorry overseaers, I just couldn't mail them overseas, they weight a ton, put will be happy to share the recipe with anyone who wants it.
Going to watch the news and knit. Adios for the moment.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets heading off to my chair to watch a bit of L & O Criminal Intent...blood and guts. Later.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

This is the last tote. I would love the recipe....hubby said it was the very best he has ever had. Bits.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You'll get it in your email-


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You'll get it in your email-


Me too?
Me too?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm working on the sock.....LOL doing the heal flap. So I'm almost done with the Jersey socks! Whhhooooohoooo

Then the pressure is off, I can sit and knit socks and actually enjoy it more! Not that i'm not enjoying it, but I also feel like I have to get it done. Hmmm


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > You'll get it in your email-
> ...


Check your email!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

apparently I can't open wmv files.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I sent you something else... lol... 

You made it very clear you do not bake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for the email...ok, back to the tube.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I sent you something else... lol...
> 
> You made it very clear you do not bake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


but I can't open it!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Dear Mr. Samsung Repairman,

Thank you for calling at 7pm on a worknite to tell me you will be coming in the morning to repair my washing machine that has been awaiting your attention since September.

I am sure that my principal will be happy to find someone to do my early duty at this short notice...and we are only required to give a month's notice to use a personal day.

I am so sorry that there is a Maytag blocking your access to the broken Samsung, but I have two teen athletes and my husband farms. I could not wait any longer and had to buy another machine as the laundramat charges $3.75 a load. I also have a health condition that prevents me from carrying heavy loads long distances.


Sincerely,
OneSouthernGal


Can you ladies tell my day just got even better!?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

poor OSG!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, heading off wll chat in the am. Bitsey... Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite. Say your prayers. Now I lay me down to sleep I pray my soul to keep. Amen Night Night. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Anybody seen Sewbiz lately? I haven't been on much today. Just stopped in for a sec to see what's going on. I have taken a bit of time from my projects to knit a little. After seeing Bonnie's cable scarf I decided to do one but couldn't quite make it reversible. But it is working up nicely. but I can sure tell the difference in yarns. Just a plain old worsted weight. But I keep the good stuff for myself.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi alberta...its been quiet...i think everyone is down to the christmas crunch...as i decided not to knit a lot of gifts this year, i have been around talking mostly to myself, lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi alberta...its been quiet...i think everyone is down to the christmas crunch...as i decided not to knit a lot of gifts this year, i have been around talking mostly to myself, lol


It sure sounds like you are having your share of problems. I live vicariously thru my KP pals. Couldn't we write a book? I put up my tiny "Charlie Brown" tree tonight. After seeing all the beauties I can really get lost in all my friends trees. But my kids will be happy. They want me to have a tree.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

After all this time on here it seems lonesome when we all get so busy we are not here much. I am excited for our Barb and Nina. They will soon be on the way. But the good thing is we will hardly know they are gone..... Have to have faith... They are just a computer click away.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, that just goes to show you how many people love you! They want you to have a very Merry Christmas, tree and all!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i love the smaller trees...one day i want to do one with vintage jewelry and buttons for decorations


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Alberta, that just goes to show you how many people love you! They want you to have a very Merry Christmas, tree and all!!!


I know and I am glad. I sometimes think they do not care at all, but they are here when I need them. Wednesday while I was reading to my seniors my middle son moved furniture for me to make a place to put the tree, and get my couch away from in front of my baseboard heater.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and you have to admit...kp is the most fun since we had penpals back in the day


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Me too, but I didn't have many ornaments, but the most prescious are 3 my son made for me. They are so delicate. Angels. Beautiful.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

my dd wants to start beading ornaments...i plan to encourage her...may mean that in a decade or so i have to get taller ceilings for a bigger tree...or multiple trees tho, lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure is. And now I get Christmas cards. I will hang them tomorrow. And I have a few more coming I am sure.....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

are you going to post a photo..or did i miss it, alberta?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Course I guess you don't get cards if you don't send any. Where did it say we only send a card if you get one?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i need an idea for my cards...that will not put holes in my newly painted walls, cost too much, or pull that fresh paint off...so feel free to share any thoughts you may have


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Course I guess you don't get cards if you don't send any. Where did it say we only send a card if you get one?


funny...i follow the rule about "no white after Labor Day"...but not that one... i just send to all the ones i want...i offer the benefit of the doubt if i don't get one from someone


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course I am. Haven't yet. It isn't a raving beauty, but it was put up with love....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i need an idea for my cards...that will not put holes in my newly painted walls, cost too much, or pull that fresh paint off...so feel free to share any thoughts you may have


they have the most amazing picture hangers ever.. they make the smallest pin hole you will never see it on the wall when you pull out the hanger.. or use tacky clay...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > i need an idea for my cards...that will not put holes in my newly painted walls, cost too much, or pull that fresh paint off...so feel free to share any thoughts you may have
> ...


last christmas i used one of the new ones that is supposed to come off without damaging the walls....and it pulled off about 2 inches of paint/sheetrock.... i am being overly cautious this year ;-)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

but i will come up with something...first i have to get the tree trimmed, lol

tonite was getting the laundry done and out of the way


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

what about blue painter tape?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Of course I am. Haven't yet. It isn't a raving beauty, but it was put up with love....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My son did the angels. Are they not beautiful. Made of cedar....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I can hear you laughing from here. LOLOLOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OSG, there are things that sit on a table or mantel and will hold your cards. I wouldn't put any kind of tape on your brand new paint.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Painter's tape, it never sticks.. ever... the blue one.. 

that tree is adorable.. you need some tinsel or a garland..

The angels are great.. why would we laugh?? it takes skill to cut it out of wood.. precision..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe try the blue painters tape in an inconspicuos place. Leave it for a bit and take it off. It is not supposed to damage paint. But yours is so new....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

no! i love the angels....i know where some see wood, you see a memory more precious than gold...

my dd just came in with her classring!...i am seeing time slipping away...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Painter's tape, it never sticks.. ever... the blue one..
> 
> that tree is adorable.. you need some tinsel or a garland..
> 
> The angels are great.. why would we laugh?? it takes skill to cut it out of wood.. precision..


Oh no, I didn't mean my prescious angels. I meant my funny little tree. Don't get me wrong. I really love it. I think!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Osg, this is only the beginning....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

we are so funny...


i think i have a corkboard....may cover it with wrapping paper and use it leaning CAREFULLY against the wall...or maybe i will get enough cards that i won't need to cover it with paper first


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Osg, this is only the beginning....


i know...(trying not to tear up here)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

gotta go...dd is full of chatter...cant concentrate, lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, are you going to live in Sun City South in FL?
Can you just trade the one in AZ for one in FL?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

not really... not sure yet where in FL... we will see.. just found out that i might be in az a while yet.. but definitely not Sun city ... lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

With all that packing you have been doing, and now you may hang there for awhile. What a jolt...Might you go on your cruise from there? When do you actually go on the cruise? Just curious. I am going to say nighty night. Catch up with you tomorrow. Thanks for veing such a good friend.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We are going from Florida.. going to park the car and stuff in my son's garage..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i need an idea for my cards...that will not put holes in my newly painted walls, cost too much, or pull that fresh paint off...so feel free to share any thoughts you may have


I have the perfect idea I have been doing it since I got married 20+ years ago. I have long lengths of satin ribbon that I re use year after year . I staple the cards to the ribbon and use a sewing pin a the top of the wall to hold it up when you take the pin out you can't see the hole and I re use the hole year after year as well. The cards don't fall over or clutter surfaces and the best thing is they become a decoration and make the room festive. I pin them where ever there is a blank space as I have rellies all over the world as well as friends new and old in Aus I hang up about6-8 strings of cards.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Painter's tape, it never sticks.. ever... the blue one..
> 
> that tree is adorable.. you need some tinsel or a garland..
> 
> The angels are great.. why would we laugh?? it takes skill to cut it out of wood.. precision..


your tree is so sweet Alberta but I agree with Nina add tinsel to give it some bling...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Chris understands it... never wanted to learn to speak. Mia understands some. We speak mostly English. Shame on me... I know! lol
> 
> Mia mostly makes fun of me when I speak spanish to her lol. She starts saying gibberish. However, if someone else talks to her in spanish, like Llajayra, she responds with a blanket statement. Que paso. lol (What happened)
> 
> Same happened with me growing up. Grandpa spoke only Portuguese. We ALL understood him but everyone replied in English and he understood. Same with my Grandma, but she spoke Spanish.


Oh, one of the best gifts you could give them is a second language to be fluent in... My Russian mother only spoke Russian with her mother on the phone... never with us! It was the 60's, during the "cold war", and she hid the fact that she was Russian. Paranoid... But I have always regretted that she could have made us bilingual and didn't. I would LOVE to have been able to speak Russian.

Mom should have known better. She grew up in Shanghai and was fluent in Russian, English, French, and some Chinese dialects. Her step-father used to hire tutors to come and just converse with her in those languages, to keep her fluent. She learned by speaking those languages from early childhood-- the easiest way!.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looks like I'm here alone I have a habit of doing this... I don't have to cook dinner tonight as I am going out for my works Christmas party,we are going to a Teppinaki restaurant where the Japanese chef cooks the food on the BBQ plate in front of you doing all sorts of tricks, It is very entertaining but I usually find you are still hungry later on. But it is all about the socialising anyway.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Finally got a chance to get on line and say hello. Went swhopping for grandchildren and groceries. I am pooped. Notyhing creative done today and tomorrow he wants to troll for rockfish..bah! I will take a book. Bits


Isn't it really cold out on a boat now?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Anybody seen Sewbiz lately? I haven't been on much today. Just stopped in for a sec to see what's going on. I have taken a bit of time from my projects to knit a little. After seeing Bonnie's cable scarf I decided to do one but couldn't quite make it reversible. But it is working up nicely. but I can sure tell the difference in yarns. Just a plain old worsted weight. But I keep the good stuff for myself.


The trick to a reversable cable is to knit the cable part in K1, P1 rib! It will compress to look like stockinette, but will have no wrong side. For the background st, you need to do something that looks the same on both sides, as well, like seed st or garter. It's pretty cool...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi alberta...its been quiet...i think everyone is down to the christmas crunch...as i decided not to knit a lot of gifts this year, i have been around talking mostly to myself, lol


I've been working on my skirt order today... Lots of machine problems. Once I get that worked out, it will be smooth sailing.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody seen Sewbiz lately? I haven't been on much today. Just stopped in for a sec to see what's going on. I have taken a bit of time from my projects to knit a little. After seeing Bonnie's cable scarf I decided to do one but couldn't quite make it reversible. But it is working up nicely. but I can sure tell the difference in yarns. Just a plain old worsted weight. But I keep the good stuff for myself.
> ...


That's very clever!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I still can't get a decent picture of the tree. Too dark without flash and totally washed out with... Here it is, both ways, plus a picture of some of our Nutcrackers. These commemorate the years my kid danced in Ballet Mississippi's Nutcracker. One special year Audrey and Seth both performed the leads of Marie and her brother Fritz, as well as the Nutcracker prince, and Luke performed as a soldier. It was wonderful.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I still can't get a decent picture of the tree. Too dark without flash and totally washed out with... Here it is, both ways, plus a picture of some of our Nutcrackers. These commemorate the years my kid danced in Ballet Mississippi's Nutcracker. One special year Audrey and Seth both performed the leads of Marie and her brother Fritz, as well as the Nutcracker prince, and Luke performed as a soldier. It was wonderful.


your tree is so pretty I had the same problem photographing mine, Everyones trees are so festive.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> My son did the angels. Are they not beautiful. Made of cedar....


'Those are beautiful. I love them. I have a nativity ornament that is similar. I'll try and get a picture of it to show you.

I put some soft stuffed Beanie Baby ornaments on the lower part of the tree because Sophie's tail will wag hard and break any glass that is down there. She keeps stealing the beanie babies off the bottom of the tree and leaving them around the house for us to find! She thinks all stuff toys are hers!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Painter's tape, it never sticks.. ever... the blue one..
> ...


We have an Island Pine that I will bring in for the winter. I don't put lights on it because it's alive, but I do hang small light ornaments on it. I call it my "Dr. Seuss" tree... It's way funnier looking than your Charlie Brown tree, Alberta.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Tracy,

Had to read through about 5 pages to see you were on! Surprising, since we hadn't been talking all that much lately.

I love your strands of cards. Very pretty and doesn't mess up the walls at all.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi hope you are having a good day not too many fights with you sewing machine??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi hope you are having a good day not too many fights with you sewing machine??


Many machine probs! I'm doing pleated cheerleader skirts out of printed plaid lycra spandex. The first skirt I made is for a girl with a 51.5" waistline. Dude. That's a lot of pleats... Poor thing! I am sad for her... There are 7 girls in this group with waistlines of 40" or larger. What is wrong with kids today? Or should I say parents? People need to feed kids the right things and keep them moving!

It's after midnight so I'm going to say 'goodnight' Tracy! Hope you are having a great day...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Goodnight Bonnie I'll catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > i need an idea for my cards...that will not put holes in my newly painted walls, cost too much, or pull that fresh paint off...so feel free to share any thoughts you may have
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Luv it... They look great on you walls!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi hope you are having a good day not too many fights with you sewing machine??
> ...


I know... When we were kids, the bigger kids stood out in the class picture, now the "skinny" ones do

Too much sitting, too much fat, too much hormones in the meat...

And too much exposure to violence on tv and in games

These kids are bigger than the teachers and fight more often every year


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> My son did the angels. Are they not beautiful. Made of cedar....


What do you mean they are not beautiful???? The are the most beautiful! :thumbup: Even more so because they were made from love. Silly woman!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i hope all is well with everyone.sewbiz & alberta's trees look nice. nothing new here. i'm glad so far i'm having a very mild winter.i have so many knitting projects i'd like to do. i found many free patterns on the internet. i found a bargain on some boucle yarn on e-bay. it was a bargain after doing a kind of long search. well i hope everyone has a nice day. i'll let everyone know when i color my hair.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maryrose, good morning. You need to color your hair soon, so you will be extra beautiful for the Holidays


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann. thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning Chicks...no boat today...29 when we got up. Off to the dump today and then sewing. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning whoever is here, and all who will get here soon. Just read Barb's note to MR, about getting hair done before the holiday. I had called my beautician and gotten an appointment for Tuesday. I am feeling frumpy, and want to look good for Christmas performance of our choir. I have been wearing it sort of long, but am now ready for something new.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It is just 7:00 here, and for something different, I am going for coffee and knitting for a little while. Want to get this scarf in the mail, and finish my order today. Don't worry!! I will be checking here from time to time.....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning Alberta! Enjoy your coffee and knitting... Are you going out to knit with a friend? Or solo? I never have a problem going to a restaurant or coffee shop alone... Enjoy my own company and no one yapping at me, sometimes.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning Alberta! Enjoy your coffee and knitting... Are you going out to knit with a friend? Or solo? I never have a problem going to a restaurant or coffee shop alone... Enjoy my own company and no one yapping at me, sometimes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dangnabbit! The busybody of the office is going to leave early today and I didn't bring my knitting! I could have gotten away with knitting most of the afternoon!!!

I'm working on decreasing the gusset stitches. Moving right along. But I will have it done soon. Taking it with me to the doctor in the morning and then off to have my car serviced and I have to wait for it. So knitting is a must! Maybe I'll finish the sock tomorrow and then I can get them all in the mail Monday. That would be perfect!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's gonna be a slow day at work today. Not much going on. I will get all of my filing out of the way. BORING!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning Alberta! Enjoy your coffee and knitting... Are you going out to knit with a friend? Or solo? I never have a problem going to a restaurant or coffee shop alone... Enjoy my own company and no one yapping at me, sometimes.


Bonnie, I will be solo. All my knitting buddies are a far flung bunch (KPers). I don't mind solo, altho I do admit there are times when a shoulder to lean on is good.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Morning Barbara! I hope your rellies appreciate the time you have put into making them socks! What a gift of love... Too bad you don't have some EMERGENCY KNITTING stashed in your car.

Can't believe how soon you will be leaving!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbie girl!! Don't you know it is always a good idea to have some knitting project hanging around somewhere. Your desk drawer, purse, car, even stuffed in a bra, altho that could get a bit lumpy. Giggle!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Alberta! Enjoy your coffee and knitting... Are you going out to knit with a friend? Or solo? I never have a problem going to a restaurant or coffee shop alone... Enjoy my own company and no one yapping at me, sometimes.
> ...


I kind of like shopping and lunching solo. If my daughter lived here we'd have fun doing those things, but since she doesn't I usually prefer going out alone. Hope you have fun! :-D


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb she is gone. sneaks in and out often. I just sent her a note and POOF!! she is gone.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually I have looked into getting a knitting group together at the library. Not a class with lessons, just a place where knitters can get together to share ideas, and maybe just enjoy the company of other knitters/crocheters. Maybe after Christmas I will really get into it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbie girl!! Don't you know it is always a good idea to have some knitting project hanging around somewhere. Your desk drawer, purse, car, even stuffed in a bra, altho that could get a bit lumpy. Giggle!!


  my bras are stuffed enough!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, this won't happen again. I am going to set up an emergency "sock" kit to keep in my car! LOL

and I like going to the Starbucks or the Dunkin Donuts and sitting there by myself with a latte or tea and just knitting. Just me. It's the best lunches ever!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sure!! I have the same problem. I just have to roll them up a bit. Call Mike and have him deliver your knitting bag to you. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would, but Mike is working today. So he won't be around. It's ok, I'm gonna run to the bank to get some cash for our trip, and run some errands. 

Then I will have the afternoon to search for patterns and play with my KP buddies!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good idea Barb. Can't believe that in one week you will be winging your way to Beliz.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Is your replacement ready to take over? I am sure you won't have to worry about it until you get back, I hope you have the most wonderful vacation, lots of rest, and don't pack any worries in your luggage. Fill it with yarn instead


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't show my replacement everything, so a lot will have to be put on hold until I get back. I know it will be a disaster! But, I will straighten it out later. They (boss) is about to find out just how much I really do here. I do things he doesn't even think about and just takes for granted. It will be interesting.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I can't show my replacement everything, so a lot will have to be put on hold until I get back. I know it will be a disaster! But, I will straighten it out later. They (boss) is about to find out just how much I really do here. I do things he doesn't even think about and just takes for granted. It will be interesting.


Yeah, they need that lesson every now and again, LOL...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm just not gonna worry about it until I get back! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good for you Barb. Belize here we come.
Barbara Ann, are you going to get a blog spot like Nina? I have another blog I read that comes from there. I don't know much about the blog spot, but seems like a good idea for those who want to keep in touch.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Tania. What's up for you today?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Miss Tania!

Alberta, I have no idea how to do a blog. I'm a computer idiot! I will just post here regularly and add pics here and there.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning Miss Tania!
> 
> Alberta, I have no idea how to do a blog. I'm a computer idiot! I will just post here regularly and add pics here and there.


Sounds good to me. So anxious for you and Mike to be able to get away for a month. You know our love and best wishes go with you.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait!  I loooove Belize! I'm going to start saving up to go there


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania, have you been there?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

SOMEDAY...Mike and I plan to retire there. All are welcome. I get a bunch of hammocks to hand for us to sleep in!! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

SO... question. 

I have this really beautiful yarn...... hand painted... very expensive. It was an impulse buy a few weeks ago. 

The skein has 700 yards and I think it would be called sports weight or DK?  The content is 52Cotton/48Rayon...


What do I do with it??? :\ Going to post a pic of it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Tania, have you been there?


Not yet! But one day!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Have any of you gone back to the opening of the Resort and see how we have changed? We just went along, forging our wonderful friendships and here we are. A real family!! I am the grandmother, mom, big sister, auntie. Doesn't matter what you call me (within reason), I will always be here. To cheer you on, or just cheer you. I am so happy I found the Resort. Thanks all.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> SO... question.
> 
> I have this really beautiful yarn...... hand painted... very expensive. It was an impulse buy a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Now that is just to pretty! Maybe a light weight caplet?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

The yarn is gorgeous Tania.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barb, by now it must be too late... but you could have run past the house and picked up your knitting? it's not that far from work is it? NOT...

Bon you tree is beautiful, nothing like a real tree to bring the spirit of Christmas into the house!! (did you like that??)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning again. Back from the dump and started sewing and thought I would see what everyone is doing. Tania, whynot save the yarn and maybe find a compliment to it and use in a larger project. Bits...It is beautiful


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

All the trees are so beautiful....love your angels Alberta and I love the lights on your beautiful tree Sewbiz...Ok, back to my sewing machine. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It keeps grabbing my attention! Knit me! Knit me!! hahaha But i keep telling it.... wait til I find something pretty to turn you into! 

LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

ALL of the trees certainly are so pretty! I should have done mine already. Haven't gotten around to it. :\


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If you have 700 yards Tania, then a capelet is too small.. you probably can make a full lace shawl


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

what is the brand of the yarn?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barb, by now it must be too late... but you could have run past the house and picked up your knitting? it's not that far from work is it? NOT...
> 
> Bon you tree is beautiful, nothing like a real tree to bring the spirit of Christmas into the house!! (did you like that??)


It's not too late and I thought about running home to get it. It's on 3-4 miles up the road! LOL

But I do have some errands to run at lunch, so I doubt it. Will see.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/PSilkDKShawl.html


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ya know, to hell with the errands, I"m running home to get my sock, go to the coffee shop and sit quietly for an hour! That's what I'm gonna do. That way too, I will have my knitting here for later this afternoon when no one is around!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/PSilkDKShawl.html


That is sure gorgeous Nina.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/PSilkDKShawl.html


Now that is beautiful. I want to make that one too! I just saved it. LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ya know, to hell with the errands, I"m running home to get my sock, go to the coffee shop and sit quietly for an hour! That's what I'm gonna do. That way too, I will have my knitting here for later this afternoon when no one is around!


Way to go Barb. An executive decision!! :wink:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> SO... question.
> 
> I have this really beautiful yarn...... hand painted... very expensive. It was an impulse buy a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Very pretty yarn, Tania! I wouldn't know what to do either... maybe a shoulder wrap of some sort (simple lace) or a little cardigan for Mini Me... Think how cute that would look on her, over the right little dress.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Have any of you gone back to the opening of the Resort and see how we have changed? We just went along, forging our wonderful friendships and here we are. A real family!! I am the grandmother, mom, big sister, auntie. Doesn't matter what you call me (within reason), I will always be here. To cheer you on, or just cheer you. I am so happy I found the Resort. Thanks all.....


Yeah, we've come a long way, Baby...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bon you tree is beautiful, nothing like a real tree to bring the spirit of Christmas into the house!! (did you like that??)


It sure brings a good smell into the house...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ya know, to hell with the errands, I"m running home to get my sock, go to the coffee shop and sit quietly for an hour! That's what I'm gonna do. That way too, I will have my knitting here for later this afternoon when no one is around!


Cool!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i have a whole list of things i want to made. i'm hoping to knit myself a hat soon. i'm waiting for boucle yarn to come in the mail from e-bay to knit or crochet a sweater. i will still be crocheting my lapgan, i was making some other things.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, chicks, I do have to run to the bank, then home to get my knitting. Then off to the coffee shop to sit and work on my sock. I will catch up with you Ladies later~~


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi tania, very nice yarn. i'll show mine when i get it in the mail.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is cute... gauge is supposed to be about 5 sts per inch tho. Not sure if your yarn is heavy enough, but you could knit the bigger size if you got at least 6 sts per inch. 
http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/pattern-finder/knitting-patterns/knits-for-children/knit-a-girls-shrug-free-pattern-48131


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It only takes about 600 yds for Mia's size...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

my christmas list for my home is very small. i'm hoping to get my mom a joann fabric gift card. (she knits), i also knitted her a towel to hang on in the kitchen. (like the one i made barbara ann), and avon shower gel. that's it. my hubby likes barnes & noble, my son. (i don't know to get him).


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought the pattern would work for Tania's yarn.. it needs 700 yards and it would be beautiful in variegated colors... don't you think? and its dk weight..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> what is the brand of the yarn?


It's "Great Adirondack Yarn Co."

I tried looking for patterns directly from them, but there's nothing really.... gonna check ravelry and see what other's have for it.

I was thinking about the price too..... I feel better about it. When you figure out the price per 100 yards it's way easy. lol I paid $40 for the skein. So it's not so bad. Less than $6 per 100 yards.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

guess what i finished !!! just need to do a crab sts around the whole thing now then block and pix...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/PSilkDKShawl.html


Thanks Nina!!! That is a gorgeous shawl!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ya know, to hell with the errands, I"m running home to get my sock, go to the coffee shop and sit quietly for an hour! That's what I'm gonna do. That way too, I will have my knitting here for later this afternoon when no one is around!


YAY!! lol But are you able to do everything you were supposed to do over the weekend?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> This is cute... gauge is supposed to be about 5 sts per inch tho. Not sure if your yarn is heavy enough, but you could knit the bigger size if you got at least 6 sts per inch.
> http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/pattern-finder/knitting-patterns/knits-for-children/knit-a-girls-shrug-free-pattern-48131


that is so cute! Thanks Bonnie! Do you think I can use cotton for that? I have about 4 balls of

Lana Grossa, Linea Pura. 4.5-5mm I have it in 2 pink, 1 purple and 1 green. Same as a dress I made for Mia. 85% Cotton/15% Cashmere. It feels beautiful and so soft! 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11785-1.html


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> guess what i finished !!! just need to do a crab sts around the whole thing now then block and pix...


you finished your entrelac??? Man that was fast!!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello Resort pals!!
Hope everyone is having a great day!
I am at working. Getting everything done, and watching the clock!! Come on 3 pm!!! LOL

I can hardly wait til the 22 of december. After that day I will not go back to work at either job until after the 2nd of January!! I really need some time off!! Two jobs is exhausting!!
And to all my pals here, I am still seeing the same guy i was telling you about. He continues to be nice and repectful. Had me to Thanksgiving dinner with his family. he also invited me to be his date at his company christmas party.
So that is going well.
My ex-stalker. Continues to make regular calls. He call from different numbers.. so I can't prove its him. He however is not threatening. He is apologizing. He went to court and was ordered to anger management and probation. So some relief.
I continue to keep a journal and make note everytime he calls and what is said, and I also inform the investigator. i keep in touch with my immediate family and let them know of any plans , so they would know if something was off, and I didn't get in touch with them.
I am about to finish my baby blanket and 3/4 of the way done with another, and a couple of scarves and dishclothes.

What does everyone else have on their needles?

Happy knitting,

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> my christmas list for my home is very small. i'm hoping to get my mom a joann fabric gift card. (she knits), i also knitted her a towel to hang on in the kitchen. (like the one i made barbara ann), and avon shower gel. that's it. my hubby likes barnes & noble, my son. (i don't know to get him).


Your Mom will love the towel. I do! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I thought the pattern would work for Tania's yarn.. it needs 700 yards and it would be beautiful in variegated colors... don't you think? and its dk weight..


Well... I wouldn't do it. The yarn is very busy with all the colors, and the shawl has very complex patterning of it's own. They would compete. But that's just my opinion.

Beautiful shawl, tho! I would use a solid or semi-solid.

I'd knit something simpler with that yarn and let the colors be the star.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> guess what i finished !!! just need to do a crab sts around the whole thing now then block and pix...


Yay! Can't wait to see... That really didn't take you all that long, and won't your mom be happy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I ran to the bank, ran home to get the knitting, had an arguement with Mike, and came back to work. Geezzz....MEN! Anyway, I haven't knitted a stitch yet, but I will.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > This is cute... gauge is supposed to be about 5 sts per inch tho. Not sure if your yarn is heavy enough, but you could knit the bigger size if you got at least 6 sts per inch.
> ...


Yeah, it looks perfect for it! The dress is adorable!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Hello Resort pals!!
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> I am at working. Getting everything done, and watching the clock!! Come on 3 pm!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Hi Myra,
Good to hear from you... Be careful with that stalker guy. It's a good thing you are reporting all the calls to the investigator. They should be able to impress upon him NOT to call anymore. Perhaps some jail time?

Glad the other B.F. is nice and respectful. That's why I like long courtships, like years. If they are faking it to win you over, they can't possibly keep it up that long!

I am knitting a reversable cable scarf, not what I want to knit but my son asked for it. When I get done with the Christmas stuff I want to finish one sweater I started and start on another one I have the yarn and pattern for. This one:
http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/83-fall-2010-patterns/698-halletts-ledge-by-elinor-brown


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Myra,
I also have a scarf on the needles for a special child. And a sock on some DPN's. I have been busy making fleece scarves since Thanksgiving. I have to fringe 4 and part of the orders are done. Then 6 more to go. Lucky I have a little time before Christmas. I haven't done anything for me. I plan to knit a hat for myself. It is getting cold here, and we had a small amount of snow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, did you all know the resort is on page one of Active Topics? Is that normal? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, that sweater is beautiful. Looks complicated, all those cables. I see so many patterns that I love, but I feel my skill level is still beginner.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, you will never know where your skill level is unless you jump in and try. All cables are are a combination of stitches you twist every so many rows. Try it on something simple. A dish cloth or hat. They are a bit slow at first, but remember the first time you tried DPN's? You likely thought you had 8 needles in your hand. But if you think you only use 2 at a time the light bulb goes on.. Go for it. Give it a try. All knitting is a few knits and a few purls.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Myra, long time... Good to hear you are still with that man.. sounds like he might be a keeper.. that would be great for you!!

Bonnie, how come you are always right about the knitting dilemmas we have?? I guess you are right about the colors interfering with the pattern..

Tania, I put the weight of the yarn and type of yarn into Ravelry's search and came up with that.. 

It took me about a month or so to knit it.. how is that not a long time??? Felt like forever.. now over the weekend I need to crab sts it and block it.. I was told to wet it down completely.. I wish I had those blocking wires, life would be easier.. this thing is huge!!!! 

Stay tuned ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, after it is blocked I do hope you will share it with us in a pic.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

silly, of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am ready for a new avatar. I get my hair done on Tuesday, and I think I will get a picture while it still looks good. Then I will update the avatar.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Everyone is knitting and I am jealous! Just finished all of the machine quilting and the last cutting. Tomorrow the easy part...sewing. Ok, off to my book waiting for delivery of doors. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

here is something useful. i am waiting on hold forever for my mom's phone service again!!!!!!!!!!!! and decided to scroll patterns on ravelry...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/oct/18/make-crochet-apple-jacket


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You are kidding!?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do u really think i am serious? i thought you knew me better!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Doesn't everybody need jackets for their apples. Especially if they are cold from the fridge....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

there u go!!! they could have used nicer apples!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You two are too much. My doors are being delivered as we speak. Later. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i'm still here off & on. i won't be on for the rest of the day. got to get laundry done at the laundermat. (it's not a real lot.) i have some other things to do when i have the car.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Doo5rs are here. Tomorrow two lovely carpenters working very hard. Going to make sauce for the pasta tonight for dinner. Later


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina I have the wire, come get them and you can use them!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> here is something useful. i am waiting on hold forever for my mom's phone service again!!!!!!!!!!!! and decided to scroll patterns on ravelry...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/oct/18/make-crochet-apple-jacket


WTF? :shock:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i will be right there barb


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> i will be right there barb


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sauce is simmering on the stove..just dunked a chunck of french bread into it. Ym. I had better stay away. What are you two doing?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

still fighting with verizon!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

taking my whole day and very frustrating


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought that was all straightened out.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, I thought you had taken care of that in October? Or the princess came back? Or Verizon never fixed it. Bits

After the doors and sauce made(cannot get to machine..so tomorrow) I cast on for my next sock. Will work on that in the am. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay! Bitsey is turning into a sock diva like me!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> mcrunk said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Resort pals!!
> ...


Beautiful!! Can't wait to see it.
I am well. I usually keep up better than I have bneen!! Shame on me.
I am putting up my tree this evening and drinking some hot chocolate. Listening to some good Christmas/holiday music. That's the plan anyway!! So I am outa here(work) til Monday.
I will be back this evening!

Big Hug to you all{{{}}}}

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

alright chicklets, I'm sneaking out early. Gotta go to the grocery store and pick something up for dinner. Hmmmm...what to have.

Chat later~


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barb, you will never know where your skill level is unless you jump in and try. All cables are are a combination of stitches you twist every so many rows. Try it on something simple. A dish cloth or hat. They are a bit slow at first, but remember the first time you tried DPN's? You likely thought you had 8 needles in your hand. But if you think you only use 2 at a time the light bulb goes on.. Go for it. Give it a try. All knitting is a few knits and a few purls.


I agree, just jump in and try, Barb. All knitting instruction is just one stitch and one line at a time. It builds. You can probably do a lot more than you think, and if you get stuck can't you ask someone at Webs to help you?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, how come you are always right about the knitting dilemmas we have?? I guess you are right about the colors interfering with the pattern..


Usually because I've "been there, done that..." LOL. The colors thing is purely my opinion.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Everyone is knitting and I am jealous! Just finished all of the machine quilting and the last cutting. Tomorrow the easy part...sewing. Ok, off to my book waiting for delivery of doors. Bits


I'm not knitting. I have been bent over the table cutting out waist gussets to size for hours. I'm going to make the waists first and have them ready to sew on the skirts when I get them sewn and pleated. I WISH I was knitting! Plus a quilting magazine came in the mail and I would love to just sit by the fire and look at it. Gotta get the work done first...

I got something nice in the mail from Nina today! :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, if I did nothing else, I would buy myself a cutting table. Bought one about 15 years ago at Joanns. No bending over and it closes up to be one foot waide. Go the pic of my dining room table...over to the right folded up is the cutting table. When I bought mine they were 149.00 I used a 50% coupon and 15% employee discount and got it. Now they have them for sale for $59.99. A great buy. I even wrap my presents on the table. It is as high as your kitchen counters. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> here is something useful. i am waiting on hold forever for my mom's phone service again!!!!!!!!!!!! and decided to scroll patterns on ravelry...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/oct/18/make-crochet-apple-jacket


I've seen them. Aren't they the stupidest things ever? Now we can add them to our cozy collections...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I thought that was all straightened out.


Sorry, went to clean the kitchen.. everything I wanted to do today is now all messed up..

My mom's second number was never installed.. and the customer service idiots lied to me and gave me a totally different date of when it will happen.. so I had to straighten it all out... I hate these companies...

Now she has a new problem... God bless her... her bill for one phone line and 2 weeks of serivce is $90 ... how does that make any sense???

Going out for a while.. be back later...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, if I did nothing else, I would buy myself a cutting table. Bought one about 15 years ago at Joanns. No bending over and it closes up to be one foot waide. Go the pic of my dining room table...over to the right folded up is the cutting table. When I bought mine they were 149.00 I used a 50% coupon and 15% employee discount and got it. Now they have them for sale for $59.99. A great buy. I even wrap my presents on the table. It is as high as your kitchen counters. Bits


Bits, I have one exactly like yours. I use it to store stuff in. I work from huge heavy rolls of like 25 yards of 60" wide fabric. Those little tables are inadequate. I had a huge one custom made to my specs at my workshop in my old job. It was the same width as my fabrics and had a three roll rack on one end that I could just pull the fabric from. It was covered in formica, so it wouldn't snag the fabrics. It was so heavy three men had to carry it in! When I moved out it had to be left there and the owner never could get anyone to come pick it up and take it away! I think it's still in the building I rented.

Now I use the dining room table, which is also a big heavy rosewood table. One foot higher would be nice. I just take breaks and stretch when I have a lot of cutting.

I used to love my cutting days in the workshop-- when I cut out big orders. Cutting was more fun than sewing, for me.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

well ladybug no 2 is finished up to the neck, just sleeves collar and bands to do tommoro, and then knit 20 odd bobbles to attatch to the skirt....

this is why I havent been around much, this cardi has to be ready for wednesdays last postal day for xmas 

then Im really going to try these socks...i will probably still be cursing the yarn into the new year!

Went to the docs this morning, to be told I need to go onto insulin because my tablets are just not controlling my glucose levels, got to go back on tuesday for a check up and prescription


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> well ladybug no 2 is finished up to the neck, just sleeves collar and bands to do tommoro, and then knit 20 odd bobbles to attatch to the skirt....
> 
> this is why I havent been around much, this cardi has to be ready for wednesdays last postal day for xmas
> 
> ...


Hi Jo,
I'm sorry you are having to start on insulin... :-( Take care of yourself.

Will you show us the ladybug when you finish? Or is this the same as one you showed us earlier?

I have to say your box under my tree has really been calling to me! I don't know how long I can hold out, now that it's here...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay Bonnie. Since you have all that cutting to do for that order may I suggest putting the table up on some kind of blocks when you are cutting. My first thought was cement blocks. I know!!! They are heavy. Maybe you could hire a school boy when you need them lifted. Or there are a lot of people who work by the hour. Maybe sonething could be worked out. That is only 8 inches, but a better height. But you can contact someone who could make you blocks the proper heights. I know you may need to use the table for meals. I haven't gotten all the wrinkles ironed out but it was a thought.

Justa thought, from a friend.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to go out for a bit. I will check back in a little while to catch up with all of you. Dissi, I am so sorry about the insulin thing. There are some pretty good ones now. I wish you well. I am on the oral meds and so far all is well. But you are proof that things can change in an instant. And since I feel so well I am not always as good about diet and proper meals as I should be. God Bless you. Keep us posted.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Bonnie, pls pretty pls open it...The ladybug im doing now is the same as the one before but a size 20" as the baby isnt 1 until march, but my mom wants them to match for christmas dinner  strange request, as they live in san martin, cali lol

I hadnt even noticed my blood levels rise, Im not drinking any more than normal, trips to the loo are the same as before, but I guess I am sleeping a little more in the day than before. I just cant tolerate the metformin, even in the slow release form, so insulin it is, the nurse showed me the needle today, and its smaller than the one i prick my finger with to test my blood, just worried about lifespan now, especially after what happened with barb's sister, although i do keep an eye on my feet, and if i get anything that doesnt look normal, i go straight to the docs as i know how important this is...still a bit worried about the injection


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Okay Bonnie. Since you have all that cutting to do for that order may I suggest putting the table up on some kind of blocks when you are cutting. My first thought was cement blocks. I know!!! They are heavy. Maybe you could hire a school boy when you need them lifted. Or there are a lot of people who work by the hour. Maybe sonething could be worked out. That is only 8 inches, but a better height. But you can contact someone who could make you blocks the proper heights. I know you may need to use the table for meals. I haven't gotten all the wrinkles ironed out but it was a thought.
> 
> Justa thought, from a friend.


Oh Alberta, you are a sweet friend but you made me laugh! I don't need to hire a boy to carry cinderblocks for me! I am a weightlifter! I have plenty of muscle so don't worry about me. And failing that, have you seen my husband? The husband who puts 500 lbs on his shoulders and squat presses it? And where in the world would I find a school boy to hire way out here in the woods? Hope you don't mind my having a chuckle at your expense. It's hard to acurately envision each other's lives just from what we read on here, I know...You are too cute.

My dining table is fine... Way to heavy to set up on something that would make it unstable. And I wouldn't want to scratch my oak floors, either. It's all fine, as long as I take breaks and stretch and bend backwards every so often. I don't do this 24/7...

Back when I lived in Hawaii I had an old wooden kitchen table I used for cutting, and I had 4 empty paint cans that I turned upside down and set under the legs to make it higher... so I do know what you are talking about.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Alberta! Enjoy your coffee and knitting... Are you going out to knit with a friend? Or solo? I never have a problem going to a restaurant or coffee shop alone... Enjoy my own company and no one yapping at me, sometimes.
> ...


Morning all! I am also happy to go to a coffee shop by myself I always have a book of my ereadrer on me or I just like to watch the world go by...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


I also find I have little patience for shopping with my girlfriends it drives me nuts and I never get done what I want to , with my girls is fine I have them trained!!!!lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dissi said:


> Bonnie, pls pretty pls open it...The ladybug im doing now is the same as the one before but a size 20" as the baby isnt 1 until march, but my mom wants them to match for christmas dinner  strange request, as they live in san martin, cali lol
> 
> I hadnt even noticed my blood levels rise, Im not drinking any more than normal, trips to the loo are the same as before, but I guess I am sleeping a little more in the day than before. I just cant tolerate the metformin, even in the slow release form, so insulin it is, the nurse showed me the needle today, and its smaller than the one i prick my finger with to test my blood, just worried about lifespan now, especially after what happened with barb's sister, although i do keep an eye on my feet, and if i get anything that doesnt look normal, i go straight to the docs as i know how important this is...still a bit worried about the injection


Jo, don't judge your insulin issues against my sister's. karen never really took care of her sugar issues. She still doesn't if you ask me. My Dad was on insulin for many many years. Although he didn't have a long life span, it was not because of his sugar that he died. He had a stroke and heart failure. So do as your doctor tells you and pay attention to your body. You will be fine.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, I got your beautiful Christmas card today. Thank you!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> SO... question.
> 
> I have this really beautiful yarn...... hand painted... very expensive. It was an impulse buy a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


What beautiful colours maybe something light and lacy???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/PSilkDKShawl.html


I have this pattern saved to favourites already isn't it gorgeous.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> This is cute... gauge is supposed to be about 5 sts per inch tho. Not sure if your yarn is heavy enough, but you could knit the bigger size if you got at least 6 sts per inch.
> http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/pattern-finder/knitting-patterns/knits-for-children/knit-a-girls-shrug-free-pattern-48131


cute!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Hello Resort pals!!
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> I am at working. Getting everything done, and watching the clock!! Come on 3 pm!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Good girl! glad you are having a great time but still keeping safe.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, that sweater is beautiful. Looks complicated, all those cables. I see so many patterns that I love, but I feel my skill level is still beginner.


Barb if you can do socks you can do all these other patterns remember one stitch at a time.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> silly, of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wouldnt have it any other way


Can't wait....


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok sweet ladies, bath and bed for me, hope you all have a lovely afternoon/evening/morning


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> here is something useful. i am waiting on hold forever for my mom's phone service again!!!!!!!!!!!! and decided to scroll patterns on ravelry...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/oct/18/make-crochet-apple-jacket


My first though was imagine it in the bottom of a school bag with rotton apple in it!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

dissi said:


> Bonnie, pls pretty pls open it...The ladybug im doing now is the same as the one before but a size 20" as the baby isnt 1 until march, but my mom wants them to match for christmas dinner  strange request, as they live in san martin, cali lol
> 
> I hadnt even noticed my blood levels rise, Im not drinking any more than normal, trips to the loo are the same as before, but I guess I am sleeping a little more in the day than before. I just cant tolerate the metformin, even in the slow release form, so insulin it is, the nurse showed me the needle today, and its smaller than the one i prick my finger with to test my blood, just worried about lifespan now, especially after what happened with barb's sister, although i do keep an eye on my feet, and if i get anything that doesnt look normal, i go straight to the docs as i know how important this is...still a bit worried about the injection


Take care dissi...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Tracy, just waiting for the water to boil. Yes Barb could do that sweater, if she has the patience...takes alot longer than socks, hats, scarves, and baby cocoons. And it is a bigger project to tote around. I think that is why I have taken such a liking to socks..small portable and finished more quickly than a sweater. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes Tracy I could see that. No, I can not get into knitting stuff like that for what...so I can say I did? weird.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yes Tracy I could see that. No, I can not get into knitting stuff like that for what...so I can say I did? weird.[/qu
> 
> I think some people just get bored!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Lord, help me if they get that bored to waste yarn on that. Yikes. I quess I just don't have that much time to do that. I have so many more socks to knit. I love knitting socks. I hope I love the second pair just as much.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok chicks off to dinner...water is boiling for the pasta. Later.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Okay Bonnie. Since you have all that cutting to do for that order may I suggest putting the table up on some kind of blocks when you are cutting. My first thought was cement blocks. I know!!! They are heavy. Maybe you could hire a school boy when you need them lifted. Or there are a lot of people who work by the hour. Maybe sonething could be worked out. That is only 8 inches, but a better height. But you can contact someone who could make you blocks the proper heights. I know you may need to use the table for meals. I haven't gotten all the wrinkles ironed out but it was a thought.
> 
> Justa thought, from a friend.


We wanted our bed higher so we went to home depot and had them cut a post.. 4x6x8ft. From that 8 ft piece of wood we cut 8 6inch pieces and 4 pieces that were 12 inches long.. and someone held the posts of the bed up while i positioned the blocks of wood.. and they are holding very nicely. and 18inch drop bed skirt and you dont even know it's there.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Jo I know nothing about diabetes, I guess I am lucky.. all the men on my mother's side of the family (5 brothers) had diabetes all were in good shape and none were overweight yet they still had diabetes.. but none died from it.. 

Alberta, I too just came back from the POBox and there was this beautiful red envelope.. thank you so much for the lovely card!!! See, it arrived before we headed out.. next Sunday is the day we leave...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

all my local cards finally done ready to drop in the post box!! Now I need to start doing some christmas shopping!! Have not done a thing I will start having nightmares soon if I don't.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > here is something useful. i am waiting on hold forever for my mom's phone service again!!!!!!!!!!!! and decided to scroll patterns on ravelry...
> ...


HAAAAAAAA!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Tracy, just waiting for the water to boil. Yes Barb could do that sweater, if she has the patience...takes alot longer than socks, hats, scarves, and baby cocoons. And it is a bigger project to tote around. I think that is why I have taken such a liking to socks..small portable and finished more quickly than a sweater. Bits


If you are not knitting it in one piece, it's not much bigger than a sock! Just a front or a sleeve isn't real big. It's portable. Besides she has a very big knitting bag now. :mrgreen:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

We had a tree at church that had paper ornaments on it. Each one had a list on it with sex. age, and a few wishes. So that is what I just went shopping for. A little 6 year old girl who wanted Barbie stuff, My Little Pony things, games, puzzles, books. I did pretty well. Around 35.00 and I got Barbie, a game, My Little Pony, a piggy bank, some Barbie accessories, and some Pony accessories. The list was just suggestions so I don't feel bad that I didn't get puzzles or books. With the price of stuff I am sure glad I don't have to Christmas shop for children now. Usually get "family" presents, or bake something.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> We wanted our bed higher so we went to home depot and had them cut a post.. 4x6x8ft. From that 8 ft piece of wood we cut 8 6inch pieces and 4 pieces that were 12 inches long.. and someone held the posts of the bed up while i positioned the blocks of wood.. and they are holding very nicely. and 18inch drop bed skirt and you dont even know it's there.


oooh my... better not get too rambunctious in bed and fall off your posts!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> We had a tree at church that had paper ornaments on it. Each one had a list on it with sex. age, and a few wishes. So that is what I just went shopping for. A little 6 year old girl who wanted Barbie stuff, My Little Pony things, games, puzzles, books. I did pretty well. Around 35.00 and I got Barbie, a game, My Little Pony, a piggy bank, some Barbie accessories, and some Pony accessories. The list was just suggestions so I don't feel bad that I didn't get puzzles or books. With the price of stuff I am sure glad I don't have to Christmas shop for children now. Usually get "family" presents, or bake something.


That sounds like an Angel Tree... for children who's parents are in prison. Good for you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And now... for my SWAP BOX! Jo really wanted me to open it and I was so tempted with it under the tree, so I went ahead. WOW! So much stuff I had to take two pictures to get it all in. Jo sent a big box packed full of goodies... Take a look!!

THANK YOU so much Jo, and Merry Christmas!! I love everything! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is a blown glass ornament Jo sent me... it didn't show up well in the previous picture. So pretty! It's a Christmas tree inside an egg shaped glass.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, sewbiz what a wonderful swap. You will love those ginger nuts. They are wonderful. And look at all of that yarn....what wonderful wools. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, sewbiz what a wonderful swap. You will love those ginger nuts. They are wonderful. And look at all of that yarn....what wonderful wools. Bits


She spoiled me rotten, didn't she?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Looks like we are alone, Bitsey... and I'm going to go eat. Check back in later!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Go enjoy your dinner. And yes, we are alone. I think Christmas is keeping folks busy. Well, tomorrow since my sewing machine is blocked in, oh, doggone it, I quess I will just have to start my next pair of socks. Cast it on today. Knitting tomorrow. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Go enjoy your dinner. And yes, we are alone. I think Christmas is keeping folks busy. Well, tomorrow since my sewing machine is blocked in, oh, doggone it, I quess I will just have to start my next pair of socks. Cast it on today. Knitting tomorrow. Bits


Ah... poor you. Such torture. ;-)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, isn't it awful...such torture.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, it is 9:30 on the east coast. Heading to my chair and then bed.  Chat in the am.. sleep tight, and don't let the bed bugs bite. Say your prayers. Bits Now I lay me down to sleep, I pray the Lord my soul to keep, if I should die before I wake, I pray the Lord my soul to take.
Gosh if you think about it that is a scary prayer for little ones to say and yet I remember saying it. Oh, heavens to betsy. Good night sweet dears.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

just popped in to say goodnight. Busy knitting tonight, now so tired. I got a lot done on my sock, hope to finish it this weekend.

goodnight chicks with sticks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

me too! crocheting a single sts around the shawl and then crab sts.. then I will block it tomorrow and hopefully be done with it on Monday or Tuesday.. whoo hoo.. socks and scarves here i come...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good night, all... I sewed until 9:30 pm and now have made a nice cup of orange, mango and cinnamon tea from Jo... I'm trying to go slow on the ginger nuts but oh how I love them! I think I may need to bake some gingerbread this Christmas. Won't my sons be surprised if I make a gingerbread house like we had when they were little? Something to sit on the table that they can pick at... Yum. 

Hubby is up watching westerns so I think I'll go in there and knit with him a while. There's a fire, and the warm and cozy tree... feels so Christmasy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> me too! crocheting a single sts around the shawl and then crab sts.. then I will block it tomorrow and hopefully be done with it on Monday or Tuesday.. whoo hoo.. socks and scarves here i come...


Can't wait to see your creation... Is this the first big thing you have made for your mum? Does she know she's getting it? Oh, I hope it's a surprise...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all....

well, raced home to be here for the repairman, baked a cherry tart and a chocolate birthday cake for my son...as well as roast, potato cassarole, corn on the cob, salad, and rolls for the birthday supper, coordinated tomorrow's youth church trip...ran down to the church to make sure the donations they are taking would fit into one vehicle...coordinated plans for taking my milto do her shopping tomorrow...planned a supper date with the dh and friends tomorrow nite...and almost finished my christmas cards....

i. 

am.

tired.


(and he could not fix the washer....)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so sorry about your report dissi...but will just pray hard that you can get off the insulin soon...

it is very hard this time of year i know

so much stress and temptation


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > me too! crocheting a single sts around the shawl and then crab sts.. then I will block it tomorrow and hopefully be done with it on Monday or Tuesday.. whoo hoo.. socks and scarves here i come...
> ...


Nothing is ever a surprise for my Mom...

I was visiting and she mentioned that she saw this beautiful shawl on this woman that looked like basket but it was one piece, not woven.. I just so happened to be looking at entrelac about a week before so I asked and showed her some pix and she said.. that was it.. can you make it for me.. 
How could I ever say no???? and she wanted beige...

The only other thing I ever made for her was, I redid a scarf my SIL made for her, it was totally stiff and no way she could wear it.. so I frogged it and redid it on larger needles so that it would be softer and pliable.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Nothing is ever a surprise for my Mom...
> 
> I was visiting and she mentioned that she saw this beautiful shawl on this woman that looked like basket but it was one piece, not woven.. I just so happened to be looking at entrelac about a week before so I asked and showed her some pix and she said.. that was it.. can you make it for me..
> How could I ever say no???? and she wanted beige...
> ...


I'm sure she is going to LOVE it! Show us!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i will just putting a crab sts n it.. and want to block it first.. gonna finish it tonight, then block in the AM. I was told to wet the whole thing.. but I think it will weight a ton and totally stretch out crazy.. so I will pin it and then spray the dickens out of it... unless, Bonnie, you think I should do something else???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess I am opening the resort today. According to my Buddy list everyone is either sleeping or busy. I got up at 4 A.M.

Bonnie, that ornament is luscious. And it made such a long trip to come live at your house. And altho I know you are a busy athletic girl how could I have guessed all you shared with us. On here you sound like all the rest of us. Believe me in my heart we are all young, healthy, exuberant chickies who are beautiful inside and out and we are all a size 10. That ought to start your day off on the right foot. All have a wonderful day. I have 3-1/2 scarves to fringe. CU all later.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

6:15!! 17 scarves ready for delivery. Praise God. My hand is pretty sore, but they are done. I tried fringing them with a rotary cutter, but cut into threads, so got out some scissors and did the deed. Still have 6 to go for someone else. But won't start them until Monday or so. Playing cards with son and DIL this afternoon. And we are ordering pizza delivered. I need a break, and haven't had pizza for a very long timr. Every time Barb goes out for pizza my mouth waters. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning!! 

What a beautiful swap Sewbiz! How awesome is dissi!! 

Alberta, im so happy youre done! Soon youll be able to make yourself some pretty things.  do you like the vintage yarn? I have more if you like...

Have a beautiful day everyone.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

alberta! Doesn't it feel sooooo good to be able to check something off your to do list!

i had 9 evaluations this week...every time i finished a report and checked that name off my list I felt like i had lost a pound off my shoulders, lol

did you post photos? did i miss it?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wow sewbiz...another great swap!

i love that rusty color yarn...and the wool...i wonder what you will create?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Guess I am opening the resort today. According to my Buddy list everyone is either sleeping or busy. I got up at 4 A.M.
> 
> Bonnie, that ornament is luscious. And it made such a long trip to come live at your house. And altho I know you are a busy athletic girl how could I have guessed all you shared with us. On here you sound like all the rest of us. Believe me in my heart we are all young, healthy, exuberant chickies who are beautiful inside and out and we are all a size 10. That ought to start your day off on the right foot. All have a wonderful day. I have 3-1/2 scarves to fringe. CU all later.


 :thumbup: I am a size 10. :mrgreen:

But I'm off to the doctor to have my fill put back in my band. I've gained 10 lbs. since I was since with that bug. So I'm having the band tightened back up, so I can loose those 10 and back into my size 8!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> 6:15!! 17 scarves ready for delivery. Praise God. My hand is pretty sore, but they are done. I tried fringing them with a rotary cutter, but cut into threads, so got out some scissors and did the deed. Still have 6 to go for someone else. But won't start them until Monday or so. Playing cards with son and DIL this afternoon. And we are ordering pizza delivered. I need a break, and haven't had pizza for a very long timr. Every time Barb goes out for pizza my mouth waters. LOL


After my fill, I won't be eating much pizza. Too difficult for me to get down. :-( Yes, I will miss it. BUT I don't miss being fat. :wink:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> alberta! Doesn't it feel sooooo good to be able to check something off your to do list!
> 
> i had 9 evaluations this week...every time i finished a report and checked that name off my list I felt like i had lost a pound off my shoulders, lol
> 
> did you post photos? did i miss it?


No pics since Bonnie posted her swap gift. And it is awesome!
Waiting for pics of Alberta's work and Nina's work.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> i will just putting a crab sts n it.. and want to block it first.. gonna finish it tonight, then block in the AM. I was told to wet the whole thing.. but I think it will weight a ton and totally stretch out crazy.. so I will pin it and then spray the dickens out of it... unless, Bonnie, you think I should do something else???


No, that's exactly how I would do a big piece like that. Just spray... What was the fiber, again? Was is wool? This method will work well for wool. If you soaked it you would then have to get most of the water out by rolling in a towel (and stepping on it, probably!) and that will distort it really bad and you'll just have to pat it all back in place to block it, a big P.I.T.A... Don't soak it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, Good morning chicks with sticks. I'm off and running. see you later~


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> And altho I know you are a busy athletic girl how could I have guessed all you shared with us. On here you sound like all the rest of us. Believe me in my heart we are all young, healthy, exuberant chickies who are beautiful inside and out and we are all a size 10. That ought to start your day off on the right foot. All have a wonderful day. I have 3-1/2 scarves to fringe. CU all later.


I _am_ like all the rest of you, just work out like a maniac, too... Alberta, if you were here I'd get you enrolled in my Silver Sneakers class! Everybody is 65+ and lots of them have never been in a group exercise program before Silver Sneakers! You would love it-- lots of fun, movement and friends! They say it does so much for them... In fact, if there is a YMCA in your area, they probably offer this class. All the YMCAs have it, nationwide. It originates from Chandler, AZ.

And... GOOD MORNING!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> No pics since Bonnie posted her swap gift. And it is awesome!
> Waiting for pics of Alberta's work and Nina's work.


I would love to see Alberta's scarves too. Can't quite envision them...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks. Workman here so going to start knitting soon. As soon as work starts and folks stop wandering around. In the mid-40's here..chilly morning. And Miss Bitsey has to go back to the vets...she is hopping around on three feet and the meds do very little for her. Later chicklets. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Some of my work


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Alberta, wow that is alot of scarves. Are you doing this for some organization? They are bright and cheery. Well, my house is very noisy..lots of banging. Back to the first rowof my socks...hate the first two rows. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Someone ordered 17 to give to her employees. I have them done. I love the colorful way they look. Every one is different. She wanted one for a man so it has gold, black and white. And 2 for the people who walk her dogs while she is at work. They are in a doggy paw print.Anyway I am very glad to have them done.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I couldnt cast on the sleeve to my cardi in the round(just couldnt get it to work!) so now im knitting them on straight needles...just taking a break, the kids are playing game of life on the wii...jewel is curled up besides me, dusty is asleep in raichelles computer chair and the baby is out causing havoc in the neighbourhood!

Good morning peeps


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually looked for a class nearby. No luck. I did a search, and came up with a few videos on youtube. Looks like it would feel Sooooo good.



Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > And altho I know you are a busy athletic girl how could I have guessed all you shared with us. On here you sound like all the rest of us. Believe me in my heart we are all young, healthy, exuberant chickies who are beautiful inside and out and we are all a size 10. That ought to start your day off on the right foot. All have a wonderful day. I have 3-1/2 scarves to fringe. CU all later.
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

good morning everyone..

Alberta I love the rubber duckie one!! Not that I don't love the rest... 

and I WAS (past tense) a size 6 not that long ago..and at some point in my life worked out like Bonnie, a maniac. Then I met Kal and the first thing we did together was go on a cruise ..... lol no way I wasn't eating and pigging out.. and that was the end of it...slowly inched up... UGH but great fun.. can't deny that!!! And it's nice not to have to get up at 5:30 to get to the gym by 6am...

How lucky (well yes and no lucky) are you Barb that you can go to the Dr. and have them open and close your need for food!!!!! It is so tempting, but I am not a candidate unless I gain another 50 pounds or so!!! But the vegan diet is suppose to help.. I made a vegan Corn chowder for last night and it was as good as the real thing I used to make in my restaurant... SO there!!!!!!!!! (actually, I couldn't believe it came out so good!!) I cheated a while back and had the best clam chowder in a long time.. and that just made me want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I tried to do a single crochet first around that massive shawl and as I was coming around the stretch to the end realized I wouldn't have enough for the crab sts so I had to rip it out and now I am only doing a crab sts at the edge.. almost done.. wasted 2 hours work.. oh well... 

It's Plymouth Mushishi.. 95% wool 5% silk...beautiful stuff.. perfect for my mom...

So there is my story for the morning... 

Over and out for now!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you see this deal?? I have "Fit your knits" and learned alot about how to take the right measurements..

Have been thinking about getting others... and this is a good deal...

http://www.craftsy.com/classes/cat/knitting

It's buy one at $29 and get one free


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey knitting...sorry you had to rip out. Do you think you need these courses? And yea...got 3 rows done on my sock. tyring to get use to this yarn...it is the Nashua..nice yarn, but the first one I did had some stretch to it. I will work it out. This is one of those self-patterning yarns. Hubby is going to watch the Army/Navy game..so it is knitting for me. Bits Show a pic of the shawl...please. And do not discuss weight....I am about 25 lbs overweight. But such is life.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just went to look. Where does it say bogo? I am not so interested in fitting, but a couple others caught my eye. Socks and something else. Don't remember what.



knittingneedles said:


> Did you see this deal?? I have "Fit your knits" and learned alot about how to take the right measurements..
> 
> Have been thinking about getting others... and this is a good deal...
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

They have this course on Lace Knitting where they teach you charts.. they have this course on socks which teaches both lace and color knitting (don't remember what you call it) and charts.. I wanted fit your knits because the patterns for sweaters I do always look horrendous on me and I end up giving them away.. too short usually and the waist is in the wrong place etc.. so this tell me how to alter the pattern.. Trouble is.. I don't want to make sweaters right now. .I want to get socks down.. (as soon as I finish this insanity!!!) and it's a great gift to give someone who wants to learn.. thinking of getting the socks or lace and giving the basic knit lab to my DIL.. she says she wants to learn.. this will allow her to learn on her own pace whenever she wants... so that's why I was thinking of it.. 

Now I am just waiting for our expert knitter to chime in with her opinion of these classes and if they are worth it.. 

But usually they cost $50 and now they are 1/2 off plus get one free.. so not a bad deal, that's for sure...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey knitting...sorry you had to rip out. Do you think you need these courses? And yea...got 3 rows done on my sock. tyring to get use to this yarn...it is the Nashua..nice yarn, but the first one I did had some stretch to it. I will work it out. This is one of those self-patterning yarns. Hubby is going to watch the Army/Navy game..so it is knitting for me. Bits Show a pic of the shawl...please. And do not discuss weight....I am about 25 lbs overweight. But such is life.


Bitsey, I meant the statement as a joke. Little did I know that one of us is a size 10 and one was at one time. Then came the cruises. Deliver me from the temptations of buffets. Do you know we eat more on a buffet than we would otherwise? In my case especially a Chinese buffet. 
I was bigger than a 10 when I was 10.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I sent you, Alberta and Susan an email with the link.. anyone one else want it.. just let me know..

I want to finish the damn thing... then pix... you already have seen the WIP... so now patience will get you the finished shawl....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes Nina, it was the lace knitting and the sock knitting. If it is BOGO. But as you say, see what Bonnie has to say about them. Did you look at one of the samples? I did. Seemed very clear and visual. Are they downloads or do they send us discs?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No you keep logging on to the site and it opens where you left off.. and you can click onto any part you want to review.. and you can comment and ask questions and then the teach answers you... there is course material you can print out..

I got "fit your knits" about 2 to 3 months ago and I have no problem going back and forth with it whenever I need it..

Its also helped me figure out how large I should make this shawl ... 

Bonnie makes these gorgeous sweaters in no time with no hassle and I am struggling along with this insane shawl of mine!!!!! lol This shawl will become my legacy!!!! or something!!! Never to be forgotten!!! lolololololololol!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am playing our favorite Christmas music as we speak.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> No you keep logging on to the site and it opens where you left off.. and you can click onto any part you want to review.. and you can comment and ask questions and then the teach answers you... there is course material you can print out..
> 
> I got "fit your knits" about 2 to 3 months ago and I have no problem going back and forth with it whenever I need it..
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am playing our favorite Christmas music as we speak.


Great, I am happy you are enjoying it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Knitting you certainly did not hurt my feelings talking about weight. My hubby says I am ruebenesque..how is that for love. It is probably misspelled. Ok, chicks I have three rows going for no. 4....later.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sock question....This is the firsty time I have used this yarn, this is the Nashua..best foot forward. The first socks I made were with Ella Rae and that yarn had a bit of elastic in it. Will these socks I am working on now tighten up after being washed? I am trying to knit tightly..but they seem loose. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, Knitting you certainly did not hurt my feelings talking about weight. My hubby says I am ruebenesque..how is that for love. It is probably misspelled. Ok, chicks I have three rows going for no. 4....later.


Bits, I heard that one before (ruebenesque) !!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Some of my work


Oh, thank you for the great photos! The scarves remind me of flower leis in Hawaii... I have never seen any like that... is this your idea or are they a trend in your area? Very cute!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my work
> ...


It was a program a year ago in our quilt guild. I loved putting them together. They are so warm. and cuddly.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

All that work these young men are doing and only two doors installed...4 more to go. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ok ladies here is my mom's rauna pinned down and ready for a good soak. I used every thin knitting needle I could find to pin it down otherwise it would have taken me another 4 hours!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

the pix dont look quite right...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

She will love it Nina. You must be an expert on entrelac, you have done a lot of it. Is that some self patterning yarn or two color knitting?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

self patterning and who knew it would come out like that?? not me, that's for sure.. 

I never did entrelac before.. lol not sure when the next time I will be doing it again!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol...... 

But I have to say.. it really was alot of fun!!! I would do way smaller projects from now on....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is beautiful. So what do you have to do? Spray it with water?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Did you see this deal?? I have "Fit your knits" and learned alot about how to take the right measurements..
> 
> Have been thinking about getting others... and this is a good deal...
> 
> ...


The Mastering Lace one looks like *exactly what all of you laceknitter wannabees needs* to learn to knit lace from charts. I watched the preview and it looks good.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I like the sock one. Sewbiz, I have started my second pair of socks and I am using the Nashua. I used the Ella Rae on the first pair and that had some elastic in it. Will this nashua kind of tighten up after it is knitted. because I am trying to knit it tight and it seems awfully loose. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I like the sock one. Sewbiz, I have started my second pair of socks and I am using the Nashua. I used the Ella Rae on the first pair and that had some elastic in it. Will this nashua kind of tighten up after it is knitted. because I am trying to knit it tight and it seems awfully loose. Bits


I wouldn't count on it tightening up. If it's too loose you might need smaller needles.

You guys know how to knit socks. There isn't that much to it. I don't think you should spend the bucks on a sock class, just my opinion. Especially when there are tons of videos online.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Done!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just watched one of the videos and it said the classes were all 100% satisfaction guaranteed, so you don't have anything to lose, I guess.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, it is starting to close up on the ends. I am using a 2.75 mm which is like a 1 1/2 us. That is the smallest addi I have. But like I said it is starting to tighten on the ends. I was getting worried and next time I go to my lys I will see if they have a 2.5mm or a 2mm.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Done!!!!


Wow, Barb... and love in every stitch! What fabulous gifts...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, those socks are beautiful. At the rate you are going I would go to webs and get 3 more balls of sock yarn. You are speedy. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, it is starting to close up on the ends. I am using a 2.75 mm which is like a 1 1/2 us. That is the smallest addi I have. But like I said it is starting to tighten on the ends. I was getting worried and next time I go to my lys I will see if they have a 2.5mm or a 2mm.


I use zero or 1, and wrap the yarn around my left pinky for some extra tension because I am a rather loose-ish continental knitter.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey knitting...sorry you had to rip out. Do you think you need these courses? And yea...got 3 rows done on my sock. tyring to get use to this yarn...it is the Nashua..nice yarn, but the first one I did had some stretch to it. I will work it out. This is one of those self-patterning yarns. Hubby is going to watch the Army/Navy game..so it is knitting for me. Bits Show a pic of the shawl...please. And do not discuss weight....I am about 25 lbs overweight. But such is life.
> ...


I was bigger than a 10 when I was 10 too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Nina, the ruana came out great. The colors are so pretty and it looks like something you can wear different ways. Your mom will just love it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am playing our favorite Christmas music as we speak.


I had it playing in the car all day! I think the cd played through twice in full!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm really not all that fast with the socks. It took me from the end of October to today to finish the 5 pair. Well, I did some other knitting in between.

Nina, that shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, Bits, I have sprayed it down with tons of water and a little conditioner in the water..

Barb.. wowowwowowow the socks are great.. really nice..

So happy you like the CD.. our overseaers will have to wait until they get their packages...they just live too far away...

Thanks Bon.. I sure hope she will, if not she can send it back and I will F**n wear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is starting to close up on the ends. I am using a 2.75 mm which is like a 1 1/2 us. That is the smallest addi I have. But like I said it is starting to tighten on the ends. I was getting worried and next time I go to my lys I will see if they have a 2.5mm or a 2mm.
> ...


I too knit loose, so I do my socks on a size 0, sometimes a 1. The next pair I have to make are for my stepdaughter Nicole. Very large feet and large calfs. I will use the size 1's. The yarn she picked out at Rhinebeck is a little thicker too. So I think it will work out just perfect. Casting those on tonight.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i love your socks. very nice! i'm not a faster knitter either. but i realize as long as we keep knitting, they eventually get done. (quickly we hope)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, your entrelic afghan looks nice! i like the pastel colors. it must take awhile to knit all the squares together.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, your tree & ornaments look nice! your quilting projects look very nice too. after, i'm going to start working on my kitchen curtains or apron, i'm deciding which to do first. i need new aprons, the ones i have are getting worn out. i spend a lot of time in the kitchen. always cooking something & washing dishes.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i hope all you ladies are doing okay. my husband has to buy another computor moniter, the moniter on one of his computors wore out. so we share the one computor for now. i made broccoli/cheese soup for dinner. my son will like it but my hubby hates it, so i made sure i made the soup while he's working nights this week. (he's at work right now). sooo, i better get knitting my sock & sewing later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, your entrelic afghan looks nice! i like the pastel colors. it must take awhile to knit all the squares together.


Yeah, knitting squares together is a real pain in the A$$. I just don't know how you do it Nina! :twisted:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, your tree & ornaments look nice! your quilting projects look very nice too. after, i'm going to start working on my kitchen curtains or apron, i'm deciding which to do first. i need new aprons, the ones i have are getting worn out. i spend a lot of time in the kitchen. always cooking something & washing dishes.


Maryrose, get those guys to help out in the kitchen!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i hope all you ladies are doing okay. my husband has to buy another computor moniter, the moniter on one of his computors wore out. so we share the one computor for now. i made broccoli/cheese soup for dinner. my son will like it but my hubby hates it, so i made sure i made the soup while he's working nights this week. (he's at work right now). sooo, i better get knitting my sock & sewing later.


I hated sharing a computer with Mike. So I got my own! :thumbup: And I won't let anyone use it either. Although Mike does set things up for me since I am not so computer savvy. :hunf:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all!
Nina your shawl looks great! Colours are really beautiful your mum with love it.
Alberta you have been so busy so many cheerful scarves!!And Barb great socks, you all make me feel slack as I have barely picked up my needles for a couple of weeks now.
Bonnie your swap package is wonderful, well done Dissi.
Wow now I have caught up, I still haven't done any christmas shopping but today I plan to write some lists as I am just going round in circles.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

All the workmen just left. Lordy it's a long day with people in your house even though you know them. The doors are hung and tomorrow the trim and the two bathrooms. Not going to pain until after Christmas....t6hat is what January is for.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like you are busy Bitsey did the workmen leave a mess or did you manage to get tidy ones?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tracy you have not started? Heavens girl I am finished except for getting 4 more gifts and I am done. Then I have to wrap. Well, now that the doors are out of the dining room ..tomorrow is a sewing day.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Actually they are very neat. They clean up after themselves. I will hide tomorrow in the sewing/dining room and work on the tote.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm done my shopping too. I just have a few to wrap and it's done. I will wrap those tomorrow. I also want to finish my packing tomorrow. Monday I ship the socks to NJ.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I only have hubby, the girls ,FIL and a few gifts for friends kids so I can probably sort it in a day If I get organised, I have never been this disorganised.
Did you all recieve my cards?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes I got your card and I am late...monday cards will go out.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That's pretty good it only took just over a week for them to get to the US.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got your card Tracy. Love love love it!! It's hanging on the door in my living room


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't gotten it yet.. and probably wont.. because you sent it to my house address !!! BAH HUMBUG!!!! 

But you probably will get it back...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I haven't gotten it yet.. and probably wont.. because you sent it to my house address !!! BAH HUMBUG!!!!
> 
> But you probably will get it back...


Don't worry something will turn up somewhere... sometime... just when you least expect it!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina's local postoffice is totally Loco!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

gotta go dinner on the table. Back in a bit!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, dinner is over! Tea time. Knitting the next sock, moving right along here!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I got Christmas cards!!! 

Thank you Tracy!! Its so funny my mom says who is that from? I said my friend in Australia. She says Ooh really?! Lol 

Thank you Bonnie!!! We looooove our first homemade ornament! So cute!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta! Thats a lot of cute scarves!!  They look so cheerful and toasty!

Nina that ruana is so pretty! Definitely learned a cool skill there. Shes going to love it.

Barb! All those socks! My goodness! Youre a pro!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I only have hubby, the girls ,FIL and a few gifts for friends kids so I can probably sort it in a day If I get organised, I have never been this disorganised.
> Did you all recieve my cards?


I did!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gifts... I haven't bought any except the hat for my son-in-law. It went in the box to England with the quilt and sweater. We all agreed on 'no gifts' this year, because the kids just can't afford it and would never let us give them gifts without gifting back. I made Audrey the sweater and started the quilt back months ago when we thought they would be here this Christmas. I told her I was sending something but didn't want any gifts back, so we will see if she lives up to that.

I would love to buy some stuff for the boys, but then they would feel bad that they didn't have gifts to give, so I won't. I will buy candy and some small stuff to put in their stockings, tho. Stockings don't count. I have to stuff my own stocking, too.  

It's really freeing not to have to get out in the rat race and chase after gifts. I like it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like not having to join the rat race too. I did buy Nicole a few things when I took Karen to the Bon-Ton at midnight on Black Friday. That was enough for me. Other than a few things I've picked up at lunch time for the kids in Belize, I only had to get 2 gift cards. One for Nicole and the other for her boyfriend. That's it.

Bonnie don't feel bad about filling your own stocking. At least you know you will like what you get! I don't even get one! No gifts for me this year (other than our swap) as Mike and I don't exchange.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie don't feel bad about filling your own stocking. At least you know you will like what you get! I don't even get one! No gifts for me this year (other than our swap) as Mike and I don't exchange.


Well, if you weren't about to leave for the tropics, I'd send you something!

It's kind of silly to fill my own stocking, but it's really just so I'll have stuff to pull out as everyone else is. They would feel bad if I didn't. (But obviously, not bad enough to buy something to put in there... LOL.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I hope I don't bore you, but I thought I'd post some pics of our long walk in the woods today. Sophie loves to go!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

awesome pics! The three of you make a great little family! I'm so glad you found Sophie and kept her.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...

All i can say is "Thank God Above for M. Buble!"

I have just been on the annual Christmas shopping trip with the mil and sil....

i bought 1 gift...my mil was about to buy a purse she liked, and i grabbed it out of her hand and paid for it...

Normally this is a fun trip...but i feel awful..head was killing me due to lack of sleep i think...and this year the budget is just tight...

my sil on the other hand is blessed this year...i don't begrudge her...i just wasnt doing a great job of keeping up


I will say this tho....all the high end stores we visited made me feel rather smug....and rather foolish at the same time...because the ponchos, shawls, scarves, and shrugs were all things i could have easily knit...and they were EVERyWHERE this year...and although some were made with nice yarn...most were made from really cheap yarn with high price tags...the first year i say i am only knitting for me!

ugh!!

but i felt much better when i got home and found a card from canada in my box! Thank you Alberta!

My son, daughter, and niece want to know where the next one is coming from...they love the swaps and cards "we" keep getting...they feel like they are part of our little family too, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

love the photos sewbiz!

you make such a cute little family...sophie knew what she was about...choosing you too


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG, Alberta does not live in Canada. Sorry!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OSG, Alberta does not live in Canada. Sorry!


well thats what i thought...but ds had the envelope...lordy..i pay too much for tuition for that child not to know his geography...going to look now... :roll: :roll:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

....he must have just read her first name on the label, lol

in his defense...he was racing out the door to the winter dance, hehehehe

poor baby...had to go with his sister and girl cousin...he was a little put out because they were taking so long to get all dolled up


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey I don't live in Canada. Just lowly little Illinois. But glad you got the card.



onesoutherngal said:


> hi all...
> 
> All i can say is "Thank God Above for M. Buble!"
> 
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hey I don't live in Canada. Just lowly little Illinois. But glad you got the card. In his defense Alberta is in Canada, I think....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

need i say i am so busy i don't know up from down?

and now i have to go finish school work...so that maybe i will have time to knit tomorrow...

good news is...i did buy some more yarn today!...

and hopefully i will get my cards posted on MOnday too


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and no bits....the tree STILL isnt trimmed....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm taking the ornament that Bonnie sent me and the two little stockings that Nina sent me to Belize. They are packed. They will be my Christmas decorations in the apartment we are renting. Nice thing is that Caye Caulker is having a "Christmas Parade" on Sunday while we are there. Apparently it's a "big" event for them. They decorate the golf carts, dress up, the whole nine yards. Sounds like a lot fun.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> awesome pics! The three of you make a great little family! I'm so glad you found Sophie and kept her.


Thank you, me too. Our boys just love her, too. Luke said he looks forward to seeing her when he comes home from work every day. A good dog is such a great de-stresser.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi all...
> 
> All i can say is "Thank God Above for M. Buble!"
> 
> ...


Canada?? Alberta lives in Illinois...

And I thought your family wasn't doing gifts this year??? Wasn't it the SIL who laid down that law, after you'd already started buying gifts?

I'm so happy we aren't buying gifts. True freedom.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> love the photos sewbiz!
> 
> you make such a cute little family...sophie knew what she was about...choosing you too


Thanks, we love her. She's a great doggie.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicklets..took a while to read everyone's posts. I love it everyone is so happy. Tomorrow back to sewing. I am heading off dear ones. to my chair and then to bed. My lovely workmen will be here at 8:15. In my house..I do not care how early outside but inside..yikes. Get this sorry old self out of bed early. Tomorrow. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm taking the ornament that Bonnie sent me and the two little stockings that Nina sent me to Belize. They are packed. They will be my Christmas decorations in the apartment we are renting. Nice thing is that Caye Caulker is having a "Christmas Parade" on Sunday while we are there. Apparently it's a "big" event for them. They decorate the golf carts, dress up, the whole nine yards. Sounds like a lot fun.


Oh, that will be cool... I was wondering what they did for Christmas. Your assignment is to find out and report back!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > hi all...
> ...


taking a break from schoolwork...

yes sewbiz...you remembered...and i am just trying not to go there...

also trying not to feel pressured into keeping up with the jones' as our kids are so close to the same age

:roll:

truth be told, even tho our gift budget is lower this year
(you know me..every dollar has a name before we get it, and i stick to that)

...i really miss buying for everyone...i guess i really do enjoy the giving more, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

anyone...do you have a link to an EASY circle vest,...

i really looked at some today, trying to deconstruct it in my mind...

i will look for one myself, so you don't have to...i just wondered if any of you have actually knitted one and knew a pattern that was easy, thus would work up quickly as i learned...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> anyone...do you have a link to an EASY circle vest,...
> 
> i really looked at some today, trying to deconstruct it in my mind...
> 
> i will look for one myself, so you don't have to...i just wondered if any of you have actually knitted one and knew a pattern that was easy, thus would work up quickly as i learned...


I knit one years ago... before there were so many patterns for these. It was super easy. As far as I remember it was knitted as a long rectangle but it was how you sewed the seams that made it "circular". I can't remember what it was called tho... If I find it I will let you know.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here it is... Circular Shrug. Hope this is what you mean... It's very easy, just do as the instructions say.
http://momcast.blogspot.com/2006/01/craftster-circular-shrug.html


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks....that is exactly what i want...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

finally done with the writing part of my project...will print cut and paste photos tomorrow...

and will use glue stick this time!

i hate having to do a project twice

tomorrow i have to help assemble fruit baskets after church...

so much to do...so little time...

and my dh came in and asked, "when are you going to decorate the tree?"

i said, "as soon as you can help me"


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here it is... Circular Shrug. Hope this is what you mean... It's very easy, just do as the instructions say.
> http://momcast.blogspot.com/2006/01/craftster-circular-shrug.html


what is a good yarn that will wear and wash well for this? any suggestions? I rarely do sweaters, so I am not sure what will be best...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> ok ladies here is my mom's rauna pinned down and ready for a good soak. I used every thin knitting needle I could find to pin it down otherwise it would have taken me another 4 hours!!


wow....just WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

how do you give that away??? :shock:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's for my Mother.. of course I would give it away... She gave me life, didn't she? And taught me whatever I know..(more or less!!)

But thanks


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It's for my Mother.. of course I would give it away... She gave me life, didn't she? And taught me whatever I know..(more or less!!)
> 
> But thanks


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm taking the ornament that Bonnie sent me and the two little stockings that Nina sent me to Belize. They are packed. They will be my Christmas decorations in the apartment we are renting. Nice thing is that Caye Caulker is having a "Christmas Parade" on Sunday while we are there. Apparently it's a "big" event for them. They decorate the golf carts, dress up, the whole nine yards. Sounds like a lot fun.
> ...


 :thumbup: I'm on it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here it is... Circular Shrug. Hope this is what you mean... It's very easy, just do as the instructions say.
> http://momcast.blogspot.com/2006/01/craftster-circular-shrug.html


I saved the pattern. Looks interesting and easy. Hmmm


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. Today is laundry day. Then of course anything I have to be washed on Thursday night will get done then. I don't want to leave dirty laundry for month! EEWWWW!!! 

Also gonna try to finish my packing. So on Friday morning, it's just throwing last minute stuff in the case. We have to leave the house at 4:00 AM!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And gift wrapping. I have to finish that today. Not that I have much, but I just don't like to wrap gifts. I think it's a nuisance.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, when the workers get there, take your knitting out to the boat and hide!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Are you crazy woman??? It is freezing out there...no way. I am hiding in the sewing/dining room. Besides...the boat does not have a bathroom. nb Today is a se4wing day. All the materials removed from room and able to get to my machine. And Good morning to everyone. Chilly day here in Virginia. Later chicklets. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Some lady in the classifieds is selling the Araucania yarn in the pima cotton for 8.00 per hank. I told her I have some purchased at Tuesdays and the tag on mine says $5.99. That isn't right....at least I don't think it is. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> finally done with the writing part of my project...will print cut and paste photos tomorrow...
> 
> and will use glue stick this time!
> 
> ...


Do something different this year: Assign dh to put all the lights on the tree, and the two kids to put the ornaments on. Mom can't do it all...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> And gift wrapping. I have to finish that today. Not that I have much, but I just don't like to wrap gifts. I think it's a nuisance.


You could always stuff one sock inside the other, add a couple of candies, and tie a bow around the top! Ha! :lol:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I copied the pattern for the Moebius scarf. Anybody tell me if the beginning is hard. Now I guess I know what happens when I twist a joining. But I have spent so much time trying NOT to twist I am not sure I can do it. Help!!
Oh, good morning everybody.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is... Circular Shrug. Hope this is what you mean... It's very easy, just do as the instructions say.
> ...


Where do I begin? There are so many out there... Why don't you use wool and then just never (or rarely) wash it? It's going to be worn on top of something else, while you are NOT sweating, so the only way it will get dirty enough to wash is if you spill something on it.

I used some long repeat self-striping wool with subtle color differences for mine. Will post a picture below so you can see how it works up in the striping yarns. I don't remember what the name of my yarn was, but it's not being made any more. I got it on closeout.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Some lady in the classifieds is selling the Araucania yarn in the pima cotton for 8.00 per hank. I told her I have some purchased at Tuesdays and the tag on mine says $5.99. That isn't right....at least I don't think it is. Bits


No, it's not right. Too many birds on this list are buying the cheap yarn and then reselling here at a profit... taking advantage of some of the members who don't have those shops near them or can't get out.

BUYER BEWARE...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


its beautiful bonnie...i am making this for my daughter..(i am too busty to wear it)...so that's why i am needing a yarn that wears well....

:roll:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Are you crazy woman??? It is freezing out there...no way. I am hiding in the sewing/dining room. Besides...the boat does not have a bathroom. nb Today is a se4wing day. All the materials removed from room and able to get to my machine. And Good morning to everyone. Chilly day here in Virginia. Later chicklets. Bits


....can you believe my brother and his wife are having to sand and refinish the floors in half their house...their first christmas together...(plumbing flood)

she had the most gorgeous tree and decorations for him last year..but was really planning to go all out this year...

lol...now she is hanging plastic sheets instead of garland..but she has such a positive attitude about it...she just said rent two of those sanders and teach me how to use one so we can get this done :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I copied the pattern for the Moebius scarf. Anybody tell me if the beginning is hard. Now I guess I know what happens when I twist a joining. But I have spent so much time trying NOT to twist I am not sure I can do it. Help!!
> Oh, good morning everybody.


Which scarf, AlbertaCanada? :lol: I'm sure you can do it...

And, Good Morning to you, too! We are playing hooky from church today. The pastor is on this "scold the church" kick and I don't want to hear it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I copied the pattern for the Moebius scarf. Anybody tell me if the beginning is hard. Now I guess I know what happens when I twist a joining. But I have spent so much time trying NOT to twist I am not sure I can do it. Help!!
> Oh, good morning everybody.


alberta..i watched a youtube video to learn how...it is really easy..and i admit the first scarf ...my first round was too loose and did not "hide" that you start in the middle and kit outwards...

i will try to find the link for you....

I will say this.. i find i like to knit them with stich patterns that alternate k and p...so that both sides look the same...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> its beautiful bonnie...i am making this for my daughter..(i am too busty to wear it)...so that's why i am needing a yarn that wears well....
> 
> :roll:


THanks, the yarn was really gorgeous. Surf around at WEBS...
Check out Plymouth Encore if you want machine washable.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > I copied the pattern for the Moebius scarf. Anybody tell me if the beginning is hard. Now I guess I know what happens when I twist a joining. But I have spent so much time trying NOT to twist I am not sure I can do it. Help!!
> ...


try this one


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks sewbiz...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just looked quickly at WEBS... Lamb's Pride would be pretty, or Malabrigo. Both of those are hand wash wools. Malabrigo Rios is a machine washable version and comes in some gorgeous multis.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

k...bookmarked this page so i can look it up later...(you know we can be quite chatty some days)

some of us can't play hooky today, lol

gotta go make baskets : )


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

UUUgggggghhhhhh!!!!

I'm having trouble getting all of my stuff in the suit cases!!!! Large bag is over weight by about 4 lbs, and the carry on (second carryon) I can't zip up!! Guess the only bag going is the one I bought from Bonnie and that has my knitting in it. Oh Well, I can see it now. Naked under a palm tree knitting!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cascade 220 is a good yarn too.. but I loved Plymouth Encore but I love both of these yarns. They feel really good when you work them.. and both come in great colors.. and both are washable.. look for washable wool ... or just get Red Heart and say... WTF!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Cascade 220 is a good yarn too.. but I loved Plymouth Encore but I love both of these yarns. They feel really good when you work them.. and both come in great colors.. and both are washable.. look for washable wool ... or just get Red Heart and say... WTF!!!!!


Cascade 220 comes in regular wool and superwash. The superwash is in round balls and the regular is in hanks, so you won't get them mixed up.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> UUUgggggghhhhhh!!!!
> 
> I'm having trouble getting all of my stuff in the suit cases!!!! Large bag is over weight by about 4 lbs, and the carry on (second carryon) I can't zip up!! Guess the only bag going is the one I bought from Bonnie and that has my knitting in it. Oh Well, I can see it now. Naked under a palm tree knitting!!!!!


Are you packing shampoos and soaps and such? You can buy that when you get there. (You prob. already were planning to do that.) So would an extra bag be about $25 or $50 to take? Might be worth it for such a long stay... Then you could bring more yarn.

I'm glad my bag is going... It never dreamed it would get to travel the world! :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to take the shampoo and soap out of the bag. A few other items too. I will have to get them when we are there. Mike wanted to take them to save money thinking they are cheaper here, but by the time I pay for the extra weight on the case, it's cheaper to buy there.

We are already taking 2 extra cases. Full of text books for the High School.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm going to take the shampoo and soap out of the bag. A few other items too. I will have to get them when we are there. Mike wanted to take them to save money thinking they are cheaper here, but by the time I pay for the extra weight on the case, it's cheaper to buy there.
> 
> We are already taking 2 extra cases. Full of text books for the High School.


Wow. That's got to be heavy... What are you going to fill them with, for the trip back? Coconuts? :XD:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Plus shampoo is always risky that it might leak out into your bag.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, since you are leaving in a few days. why could you not ship to yourself without duty.....Check it out.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I would love to have your problem, Barb!! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Precious. I just love it when someone other than me injects humor. Right on!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> Precious. I just love it when someone other than me injects humor. Right on!


 :?: :?:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We will pack the smaller bags inside the bigger ones coming back. We will have less to lug back, no books, no gifts. I'll make it work. It just has to. That's all there is to it!! LOL


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hooray! ladybug now just needs collar bands and bobbles....just need a rest from black! started a aran flecked cardi for a friends son...just a plain ss with a single cable up the front back and sleeves....nice to work with wool for a change 

I dont wrap my presents anymore, dd #1 does that, unless they are hers then dd #2 wraps them lol

I cant believe your off so soon Barb....

Oh my christmas cards from Bonnie and Barb are here  Thank you so much bonnie, the ornament is now on my tree!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

But hey, all the wrapping is done! Whoohoo! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Hooray! ladybug now just needs collar bands and bobbles....just need a rest from black! started a aran flecked cardi for a friends son...just a plain ss with a single cable up the front back and sleeves....nice to work with wool for a change
> 
> I dont wrap my presents anymore, dd #1 does that, unless they are hers then dd #2 wraps them lol
> 
> ...


Hi Jo,
You are welcome! Glad it finally made it to you...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, nothing new here. i made my broccolli/cheese soup, now i'm going to make beef/vegtable soup. my hubby just went to work. he has to work every other weekend. (we need the money anyway). i'll be busy for the rest of the day, hanging my laundry up, making soup, vacuuming, and hopefully an hour nap. i want to relax and knit, crochet, & cross stitch tonite. i didn't get to my sewing yet. i need more material. i'm going to use a 40% off coupon next week for some material.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am poope4d. I am going to sit in my chair for a while and try to knit some. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well...the baskets are done...now to finish the project...


and then maybe i will get to knit a little!

barb...its lighter to carry money, lol....

just chunk everything but the yarn and live like the natives when you get there


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry I jumped off so quick, I thought I was bring paged. I have everything ready to go on the tote bag...pockets sew, zippers in the gussett..tomorrow ready to slap together. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey southern...how is your sock coming?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

mike would NOT appreciate us right now, would he? hehehehe (evil laugh here)....


or then again ... maybe he would? don't know how the natives there dress ;0


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey southern...how is your sock coming?


sloooooooooowwwwwly


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

really gotta go work now...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got back and am way behind, but the scarf I like is a lacy moebius scarf by Cat Bordhi. I don't know where it was but I copied it and have some very nice yarn I would like to do it in. Have you done the Moebius? It looks like a twisted scarf. I can send you the copy if that would help.



Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > I copied the pattern for the Moebius scarf. Anybody tell me if the beginning is hard. Now I guess I know what happens when I twist a joining. But I have spent so much time trying NOT to twist I am not sure I can do it. Help!!
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, nothing new here. i made my broccolli/cheese soup, now i'm going to make beef/vegtable soup. my hubby just went to work. he has to work every other weekend. (we need the money anyway). i'll be busy for the rest of the day, hanging my laundry up, making soup, vacuuming, and hopefully an hour nap. i want to relax and knit, crochet, & cross stitch tonite. i didn't get to my sewing yet. i need more material. i'm going to use a 40% off coupon next week for some material.


Sounds like you had a very productive day, Maryrose... I was going to sew today but haven't even started yet. Hubby wanted to go to the gym, so we went for an hour. The dog was cooped up while we were gone (2 hours with travel time) so we took her out for a walk in the woods. I usually do that, but after going yesterday, hubby wanted to come along today, too. It is so good for him to get out and tromp around in the woods. Good for his breathing and cardio-vascular health. So we have gotten our exercise, and so has Sophie... now I can sew or knit.

I was going to peruse the internet first, and see what kind of things I could make with some of the yarn Jo sent me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Just got back and am way behind, but the scarf I like is a lacy moebius scarf by Cat Bordhi. I don't know where it was but I copied it and have some very nice yarn I would like to do it in. Have you done the Moebius? It looks like a twisted scarf. I can send you the copy if that would help.


I'll ask you about it later, if I get a chance to try one. They are pretty. I'll wait to see yours!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, chicks have been on the sewing machine all day and stopped to knit a few rows. I think Sewbiz you were right. I need a smaller needle, so tomorrow off to my lys for a smaller needle, but a call firs.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I thought of another yarn that would make a gorgeous circular shrug: Marble or Marble Chunky by James C. Brett. It's washable acrylic but feels nice. I am wearing some house socks made from Marble, _as we speak..._


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz when you wear house socks do you put anything on the bottom to keep from slipping?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey helpers, how long do you think a child's scarf should be? A pretty small child. I have this scarf in a cable pattern. I am tryin to use up a leftover scrap. But I am afraid if I keep going it will get too long. I will fringe it with maybe 3" fringe each end. Oh BTW it is 32" now. So with fringe it will be about 38".


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...popping in for a minute...

check this out...http://inamerica.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/11/a-perfect-fit-for-those-with-down-syndrome/?hpt=hp_c3

i have students i will pass this on to


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz when you wear house socks do you put anything on the bottom to keep from slipping?


No. They aren't that slippery. Don't believe what you hear...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi all...popping in for a minute...
> 
> check this out...http://inamerica.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/11/a-perfect-fit-for-those-with-down-syndrome/?hpt=hp_c3
> 
> i have students i will pass this on to


That is fabulous!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

isnt it tho?

working at the junior high...i soooooooo get this!

i hope she is very successful...and will do my part to spread the word about her company


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hey helpers, how long do you think a child's scarf should be? A pretty small child. I have this scarf in a cable pattern. I am tryin to use up a leftover scrap. But I am afraid if I keep going it will get too long. I will fringe it with maybe 3" fringe each end. Oh BTW it is 32" now. So with fringe it will be about 38".


Not sure... maybe 40? I've heard some concern voiced over putting scarves on small children... not safe? Maybe a short scarf with a button would be better for a young child.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, not having children right now I would never have thought of any danger. So, now I might just keep on amd give it to the mitten tree at church. There are hats, mittens and scarves. Now I have to think of something for my little child......


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Or sew it up the back and make it a hood. That would work. Maybe a little more length with pockets. Hmmmm!! And add a pompom.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

or shorten it, and make it a cowl?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, how's the weather in your areas? it got cold where i am. since i'm on oil heat, i have to conserve. my hubby set the thermostat at 68 degrees. i have my electric heaters on & i'm still cold.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi maryrose...it's cold enought here that we have the wood heater going...

we had to put in a wood heater a few years ago to help offset our heating costs...

it is def'ly sweater and afghan weather here


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wood heat is great. We used wood heat in warrenton for about28 years. But now that we are on the water and older carrying in wood grows old quickly....we use propane heat cheaper than electric but more than oil. But we survive. Plus we dress warmly and turn the heat way down at night. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Wood heat is great. We used wood heat in warrenton for about28 years. But now that we are on the water and older carrying in wood grows old quickly....we use propane heat cheaper than electric but more than oil. But we survive. Plus we dress warmly and turn the heat way down at night. Bits


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

we still have two teens at home to help

will have to rethink it in a few years :wink:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, oh yes, i have a bed-fleece jacket on. i buy my clothes from "woman within" website. they are reasonably priced & have my sizes. (i'm a 18) or large. but they make them bigger than the stores. i have so many projects to do, lapgan that i showed on the resort, sewing aprons & kit. curtains, knitting my hubby's socks. i have plenty to do.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

every time i think i am through with this project...i see something else i think i need to do..grrrrr


must get it posted tomorrow or i will miss the deadline...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, are you working on your socks?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Or sew it up the back and make it a hood. That would work. Maybe a little more length with pockets. Hmmmm!! And add a pompom.


That sounds cute.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, how's the weather in your areas? it got cold where i am. since i'm on oil heat, i have to conserve. my hubby set the thermostat at 68 degrees. i have my electric heaters on & i'm still cold.


Me too... we were able to buy a really great used fireplace insert recently, so for the first time our wood usage is efficient! We are heating with firewood as much as we can. It's way too expensive to heat this house any other way. If we can keep a good hot fire going, the heater doesn't kick on much at all. But I am always still cold!

Today, out walking the dog in the woods, I wore the neck warmer OSG gave me, inside my jacket. Really helped keep me warm! I also wore some gloves I knit out of sock yarn, and gloves just don't cut it for keeping your fingers warm. I need to knit myself some warm mittens! And maybe a hat to match... There's a novel idea.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Wood heat is great. We used wood heat in warrenton for about28 years. But now that we are on the water and older carrying in wood grows old quickly....we use propane heat cheaper than electric but more than oil. But we survive. Plus we dress warmly and turn the heat way down at night. Bits


Yeah, I'm wearing a heavy wool outerwear sweater jacket over my shirt, in the house. It's comfortable with this on. I LOVE wool. It's so insulating.

Did you know that wool will continue to hold in your body heat and insulate you even when it is WET? It's the best thing to make hunting socks out of, as it will keep feet warm even if they just slogged through water... Nothing is like wool, the Wonder Fiber! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, that is another knitting project i'm hoping to do: knit a pr. of warm gloves.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well, i just got my beef-cube/vegtable soup going while listening to nina's christmas CD. very nice songs! i took an hour nap from 4-5 p.m. i feel a lot better. (i don't always need a nap, but today i did). i won't have to cook dinner tomorrow.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, here I am, no one missed me.. OH well..

I took out a batch of yarn from the stash i was going to take with me. I realized after some research that there are so many more stores with yarn all along the way.. So I removed about 6 skeins.. figured if I really run out (not likely) I can pick up something..

OK, spent the day cleaning.. washing windows and curtains, getting ready for the snowbirds.. 

Went out for dinner, it was great.. a new Vietnamese Restaurant in the neighborhood. Had some amazing Vegan Pho.. YUM! 

Now I am watching TV and writing to you!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Howdy Nina,

Bet it feels good to get that cleaning behind you. I did miss you, but now I'm heading for the fireplace and my son's scarf to knit on...

Tootles, and goodnight!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

night everyone too!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i thought you were going to florida?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

talking about yarn online, we all know there's 1000's just on the internet.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sunday a week from today...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoop whoop! 

Going to post office tomorrow!

Project complete

Cards addressed

I feel twenty tons lighter!

AND dh found my dads present we forgot we bought a while back! One more thing off my list, lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick hello, I know you are all asleep! Everyone seems busy. I am still trying to get my head around Christmas shopping! I even got my needles out this afternoon, I am making those Little Christmas trees that Debolina posted a link to months ago. They are fun to knit.I still haven't heard what is happening with my job hopefully soon as I only have a week to organise everything if they are transfering me.
How exciting for you Barb and Nina not long now and you will be off on your travels..
OSG it does feel good to get on top of things, I feel alot calmer this week that I did this time last week. Even though I am unorganised I know it really won't take long once I set my mind to it.
We used to have a woodfire when we first bought our house but it wasn't a good one and only heated the loungeroom really well while you froze in the rest of the house and the wood was really expensive. We pulled it out years ago and have air conditioning, but I must admit nothing is nicer than sitting in front of the fire watching the flames dance, maybe that is why I love candles so much.Hopefully i will catch up with you tomorrow, Have a great day!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning Tracy. Whats going on with your job? Did they even ask if you want to be transferred?

Hope your knitters block goes away. You knit beautifully


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning beautiful ladies!
I didit! I did it! I did it!
I managed in the last few days to get all my shopping done! My house is spotless from top to bottom, the wrapping is done, and the menus are planned and shopped for!
All that is left is to finish 5 projects, and I will be totally done.
Also got all my baking finished. 9 different types of cookies, 15 dozen of each.
I've kept up with y'all on my phone, but it is such a pain to type on.
I'm working on the Bobble and Eyelet cowl in the winter issue of Interweave Knits. It is just giving me fits and I have no idea why. I had to frog it back about 9 rows or so,twice last night.
Ah well, I will perservere! 
Take care all!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: Well Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. I am exhausted and the day has not yet begun. 

Mike and I have packed and repacked more times than I can count. Everytime I pack a case, he figures he's got a better way. I gave up. Here is what HAS TO GO, you fit it in the cases. The cases are heavy and we have to use 2 extra as we are lugging 21 spanish text books with us for the high school. Crazy crazy crazy. Is it Friday yet????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Barb, where did you get the Spanish text books? What a great gift you are taking. You will be so stressed by Friday. Try to relax as much as you can, It won't be much fun if you have to take a couple days to relax. I want you to have the best, most restful, renewing trip and come back ready to go whereever life will take you. And it is great that we won't even have to miss you. You will be in the Resort with us. Won't skip a beat. Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We ordered the text books from a company who sells them. One of the teachers/administrators at the school told us where to get them and which ones they needed. They arrived on Thursday, so all is good.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Again, thank you Nina for the music...listening now as I head out to work


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you ever contacted a high school? They order new books and might recycle the old ones. Or do you have to have new ones?



Barbara Ann said:


> We ordered the text books from a company who sells them. One of the teachers/administrators at the school told us where to get them and which ones they needed. They arrived on Thursday, so all is good.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

These are used ones. In very good condition.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Barbara, what an awesome thing to do. Would packing them in boxes be easier?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No, actually packing them in suit cases and distributing the weight is better. This way we only pay for one extra bag.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Wonderful thing you are doing barb!

Deb... I am jealous... Wish I could hire you to help me catch up!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bagh!! Mondays!!! :/


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Bagh!! Mondays!!! :/


I agree!! But only 4 days till Friday!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, that is another knitting project i'm hoping to do: knit a pr. of warm gloves.


Mittens are a lot warmer, Maryrose...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. And sorry to have missed you Tracy. I think everyone retired early last night. I hope you are not being transferred. I know you don't want to change centers.

We had a pretty active weekend so today I'm planning on staying put and making some headway with my skirt order. I want it done and gone by the end of the week. So many pleats!

Then maybe I'll think about Christmas. Our tree looks pretty lonely with no gifts under it, so I may relent and buy one thing each for my guys to open. Everyone needs clothes...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Bagh!! Mondays!!! :/


Good morning Tania! Hope this ends up being a good week for you. Are the kids excited about Christmas?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Bonnie, Thanks. 

Not yet. Chris got a lot of birthday goodies so he's still high on that. Plus he went to the Big time boxing match last week at the Garden and a Giants game last weekend too.... both were a pretty penny. He has to come down from that cloud. So I'll be taking it easy this Christmas. Mia just loves all the lights and santas and snowmen everyone has put up. I'm going to take it easy for her too....  We get her stuff often. I will wrap up things for both and try to make them think about the Christmas meaning.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb! you've got one foot here and one foot there!!  I'm so excited for you! WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies!
> I didit! I did it! I did it!
> I managed in the last few days to get all my shopping done! My house is spotless from top to bottom, the wrapping is done, and the menus are planned and shopped for!
> All that is left is to finish 5 projects, and I will be totally done.
> ...


Wow, Deb, you are SuperWoman! I did the math on your cookies and that's 1620 cookies! What in the world are you going to do with so many? Give as gifts? What kind did you bake?

And you still have 5 knitting projects to finish between now and Christmas? In two weeks? SuperWoman...

I just have the one scarf I thought I'd try and finish and give my son for Christmas. But it's only about a foot long so far... not going to make it, probably.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Bonnie, Thanks.
> 
> Not yet. Chris got a lot of birthday goodies so he's still high on that. Plus he went to the Big time boxing match last week at the Garden and a Giants game last weekend too.... both were a pretty penny. He has to come down from that cloud. So I'll be taking it easy this Christmas. Mia just loves all the lights and santas and snowmen everyone has put up. I'm going to take it easy for her too....  We get her stuff often. I will wrap up things for both and try to make them think about the Christmas meaning.


You are a great mom... When my kids were little we would give a gift to Jesus, like send money for a family to buy animals to live on, through Samaritans' Purse. The kids loved deciding what kind of animals to buy-- rabbits, chickens, a goat... for another family across the world. We would do a birthday cake for Jesus too. If you don't keep their focus on the real meaning of what Christmas is, they get so distracted by all the razzle dazzle.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

... And the "me, me, me" of it...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh I know. I don't like when I hear kids complain about Christmas gifts..... 

Thankfully Chris isn't the type of kid to worry about name brand, or where we bought or how much something cost. He says as long as he looks good it doesn't matter. And he wants me to make him hats now  WOOHOO!! I guess he see's how much everyone else likes what I've made. He wants to join in the fun. I'm so happy!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So.... I was just on the Main section. Someone wrote something about falling asleep while knitting. I hadn't mentioned anything cause I was embarrased and thought that work and kids just have me pooped! But I've been falling asleep while I'm knitting. I mean often! My eyes start to go first.... lol I fight it. ANd i start winking...... then I'm completely out!! Like I said over there...... Head back, mouth open! I"m completely out!! Don't know what to do about it???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So.... I was just on the Main section. Someone wrote something about falling asleep while knitting. I hadn't mentioned anything cause I was embarrased and thought that work and kids just have me pooped! But I've been falling asleep while I'm knitting. I mean often! My eyes start to go first.... lol I fight it. ANd i start winking...... then I'm completely out!! Like I said over there...... Head back, mouth open! I"m completely out!! Don't know what to do about it???


I do that too... In fact, because I usually knit at night, I often knit myself to sleep. I find myself barely able to keep my eyes open and it's really hard to make it to the end of the row. It's because knitting is so relaxing and repetitive. Like hypnosis...

You are not alone!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OK! I'm glad I'm not alone! The kids wake me up every so often... Chris says Mom you really have to quit knitting!! Mia says Momma Momma  So cute LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

good morning to you all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies. Training session for today is over! Whoohoo!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I told the guy if there is any question or he's not sure about something, put it in a folder and set it aside. It will wait until I get back!! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Where IS everyone??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Where IS everyone??


That's what I was wondering...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

packing and cleaning and working on moms errands!!!! lol...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive had a quiet day...just sitting and listening to music and trying to finish wip's.

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> debidoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning beautiful ladies!
> ...


HA! Not even close!
The cookies are for neighbors gifts, and of course Santa (ie: DH!) LOL!
The projects are nothing crazy, just a couple hats, in bulky weight yarns, and scarves to accompany them. Nothing to complicated at all.
I started the cookies, in a sense, a couple weeks ago. I make as much of the dough ahead of time as possible, and freeze it. Even cut out cookies can be rolled and cut, frozen flat on the sheets, placed in freezer zip top bags, and simply taken out and baked as needed, really makes it easy to look good, when the time comes.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Bonnie, Thanks.
> 
> Not yet. Chris got a lot of birthday goodies so he's still high on that. Plus he went to the Big time boxing match last week at the Garden and a Giants game last weekend too.... both were a pretty penny. He has to come down from that cloud. So I'll be taking it easy this Christmas. Mia just loves all the lights and santas and snowmen everyone has put up. I'm going to take it easy for her too....  We get her stuff often. I will wrap up things for both and try to make them think about the Christmas meaning.


Same here... Dd just got her class ring this week, & son had a nice BD ... So they will have 3 small gifts a piece to open Christmas and their stockings...

But as our pasted said yesterday...we NEED so little to WANT so much...

They made fruit baskets yesterday ( another mom and I helped)... And did shoeboxes... And went with the pasted and his wife to take a donation to the orphanage... So they "get" it this year...

I am happy ... Yet sad ... To see my kiddos growing up: )


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Pastor ( iPhone grrrrr)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I"m around. I've been in and out. Taking care of things here and tying up loose ends.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets, busy day here...had to go and buy a smaller needle for these socks...so rip out later. Did all the cards and mailed them, now to finish up making a fruit salad. later. chicklets. Bits

PS I think tomorrow will be here and just have a sewing day. A quiet day....all presents accounted. for.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, goodness, finished up the fruit salad. what a relief to sit and not have to do anything. Gosh, Barb, I am going to miss you. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, goodness, finished up the fruit salad. what a relief to sit and not have to do anything. Gosh, Barb, I am going to miss you. Bits


No you are not! I will be around the Resort. I'm taking you with me :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i hope all is well with with you all! my hubby fixed the thermostat. it finally got warmer in my home. we're keeping it at 65 degees. i still have my electric heaters on low. it's colder at nite it seems. but we're okay now.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor MaryRose, first you got flooded out in your old house, then you move and are cold. I send you warm thoughts.Put on an extra sweater, or wrap an afghan around you. I know what it is to be cold. Not now, but when I had babies we were very poor and you should have seen how I bundled up my babies.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sweetie, are you driving cross country? And do you have a place to live? Worry, worry, worry!! That's how it is with famuily.



knittingneedles said:


> packing and cleaning and working on moms errands!!!! lol...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, we're okay now. my husband had to fix the thermostat. it's working good now.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nobody's home, so I will sign out also. Going to a benefit dinner for a young cancer victim. Then to church for choir practice for Christmas cantata. Next Sunday. Not much time to get ready. 
Talk about a busy time. Christmas caroling Christmas Eve on a hay wagon. I sure hope it isn't too cold. Then New years Eve a party at the church. And going to one son's for Eve, and another son early Christmas day, and later in the day another son. What a happy time! Back later. Have a great evening.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, do I get a new bathing suit for this trip? Just kidding. Staying home tomorrow and sewing...then at 2:45 going to get my hair cut a touch....Not colored tried that twice....too much work....something else to think about. Plus I earned every single grey hair on my head...I wear that as a badge of honor. I won over 4 kids. Wow...and they are upstanding ladies and men...can't say young my son is 43. Bits Later chicklets...dinner calls


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey bits, im still the baby in my family, and Im 40! I dont like being called old, my kids laughed when i turned 30 and cried because my mother forgot my birthday, but i spent this one with my older brother and his family and it made up for all the ones in between


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Honestly Dissi..hubby and I do not feel old. He is 70 we feel as though we are 40 years old. Attitude is the same. Physically, well, I do not go waterskiing...too many things might break. But other than that we are young. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets dinner is over going to watch a movie with hubby...be back later. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sweetie, are you driving cross country? And do you have a place to live? Worry, worry, worry!! That's how it is with famuily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we are driving cross country and then staying with my son until the cruise... then we will worry when we get back... thanks for the worry...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dissi said:


> Hey bits, im still the baby in my family, and Im 40! I dont like being called old, my kids laughed when i turned 30 and cried because my mother forgot my birthday, but i spent this one with my older brother and his family and it made up for all the ones in between


I am still the baby and I am 55... you never stop being the baby.. I forgot my daughter;s 23rd birthday and she has yet to let me forget it.. even though she doesnt say anything... my guilt is all over me!!!! lol and she is the baby too..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...we were able to deliver about a third of the baskets before having to come home so the kids could study for exams


now to eat a bite and work on one of my wip's


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not the baby in my family. I'm the second oldest. My brother being the first. But all of my sisters (4 sisters) are younger than me. I'll be 53 in just 3 weeks time. I don't feel 53. Like Bitsey, I feel younger. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Barb, do I get a new bathing suit for this trip? Just kidding. Staying home tomorrow and sewing...then at 2:45 going to get my hair cut a touch....Not colored tried that twice....too much work....something else to think about. Plus I earned every single grey hair on my head...I wear that as a badge of honor. I won over 4 kids. Wow...and they are upstanding ladies and men...can't say young my son is 43. Bits Later chicklets...dinner calls


Yes Bits, a new suite and don't forget the sun block!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i see you were born on jan. 1st---new year's day!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes I was! I'm a New Years Baby. And my youngest sister Karen, 12 years later, born New years eve. December 31.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Yes I was! I'm a New Years Baby. And my youngest sister Karen, 12 years later, born New years eve. December 31.


how kool is that :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok, here is one for our quilters and bag ladies: )

http://mypatchwork.wordpress.com/2011/11/26/snow-top-christmas-tree-made-with-fabric-scraps-tutorial/

hope it works...really like these, myself


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Very pretty, but too much work. Good night sweet peas. In the am Bitsey


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, the tree i just saw looks nice, but i would keep the colors from the bottom going to the top.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi onesoutherngal, the tree i just saw looks nice, but i would keep the colors from the bottom going to the top.


Lol... I would choose totally different colors! ... But like the idea

Speaking of colors... I huts finished pretty pink scarf I think will go to my boss... And started a lime green... After christmas, we will all be starting to look towards spring...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay iPhone...I wanted to type just not huts! Stop correcting me! Grrrrr....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

My iPhone and I share a love/hate relationship!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Trasara... If you are out there tonite... I have thought about you all day... The thought of changing schools is so stressful... But if it happens, you will fall in love with your new kids too... The rest will fall into place...prayers for you!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm here I have just caught up checked facebook and my emails so I can come play for a bit. I am still waiting to hear what is going on, I didn't ask for a transfer I have no choice but It is complicated ( another person not me) so I have to wait!!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Understand more than I can say here... Change is in the air for me as well...


Posted my cards today... Let me know when you get yours... I am curious as to how long it will take

By the way... I used your idea... But so far only resort cards to hang! Usually I get bunches....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i love greens, lime green, regular green, etc. are you knitting anything else in green?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Cards have been slow here too, it was like this last year too.
Now the girls are older they don't bring lots home from school either.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Green is my favourite colour as well.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Just this chunky lime green scarflet ... Similar to one I gave sewbiz


Stumbled on a sale... And I had coupons

So. Two quick gifts... I can finish one in about three hours or less


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you ladies seen the scarves made from strips ofvarious yarns cut into the same length. Knotted in three to four random spots, and selling for 20$ or so?


They are getting really popular here...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Quick and easy! but where is the enjoyment of knitting???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> ok, here is one for our quilters and bag ladies: )
> 
> http://mypatchwork.wordpress.com/2011/11/26/snow-top-christmas-tree-made-with-fabric-scraps-tutorial/
> 
> hope it works...really like these, myself


I love the fabrics they used in that tree! It's so pretty, and you could take it apart after Christmas and still use the big squares of fabric for something else. They are only folded and pinned.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbiz, I loved it too; )


And Tracy... That's what I thought... Also, I would snag those loose threads on everything!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Green is my favourite colour as well.


Me too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Finally finished sewing for the day. I had a long frustrating day with these skirts and lots of setbacks. But the skirts are finally starting to go faster. I knew it would pay off if I only got the right combination of materials, machinery and procedure. I hope I have enough material to cut them all out! It's looking doubtful.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Have you ladies seen the scarves made from strips ofvarious yarns cut into the same length. Knotted in three to four random spots, and selling for 20$ or so?
> 
> They are getting really popular here...


Where are these scarves? They aren't ringing a bell...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ladies seen the scarves made from strips ofvarious yarns cut into the same length. Knotted in three to four random spots, and selling for 20$ or so?
> ...


Will try to find a link...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/76275206/crochet-scarf-confetti-skinny-pippy?ref=cat_gallery_35

Similar to this... Only no sewing, knitting, or crocheting at all... Just tied into a knot near each end and in the center


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/76275206/crochet-scarf-confetti-skinny-pippy?ref=cat_gallery_35
> 
> Similar to this... Only no sewing, knitting, or crocheting at all... Just tied into a knot near each end and in the center


I haven't seen a soul wearing anything like that. They look more like yarn necklaces than scarves. The one you linked to looks like it was finger knitted, just big loops pulled through other loops, like a crochet chain.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I wouldn't wear anything like that.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I am seeing them in Yazoo.. May be a local is making them


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

They are selling them in downtown marketplace for twenty.. Was shopping there yesterday


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I dont think i would like to wear one of those either :S

I have succombed to the ribbon yarn, although I did find a lys with it on sale for £5 a ball, and im on my second scarf...i dont like the ribbon, but the effect is pretty and i think its something that my mom could wear in Cali no problem 

ok off to cook breakfast, sausages and scrambled eggs


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> I wouldn't wear anything like that.


Me either. I don't think they look very nice. Just my opinion. :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. Another day, another dollar as they say. That's about all it adds up to too!

Anyway, did I tell you? ONLY 3 DAYS TO GO! I think I'm getting excited.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think you are forgiven for being excited Barb! I am up late waiting for DD to finish work I have just made her about 5 dozen Cinnamon Christmas cookies for her friends at school she thought it would be a cheap way to give all her friends a pressie and a Christmas party she is going to. Funny how it is cheap for her but took up some of my knitting time , my trees are coming along nicely just one more piece to knit and I can start assembling.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Tracy and barb... Lol I am eating warm chocolate chip cookies for breakfast ....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope to see a pix of your trees; )


Barb... Did you finally get the packing completed?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Tracy... If my dd and ds come home again and say they have yet another party with gifts to go to I am going to scream!

People used to plan parties in advance, so you had time to prepare... We have had two impromptu parties this week pop up... 

One wants a 20$ "nice" gift and a 10$ dirty santa gift... And if course BOTH of my kids are invited...and the other wants chips & dip and a 15$ ornament ...

Yes I am venting....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

It is very hard to find gifts in our small town that are not replicated... And I dont have time to drive an hour to Jackson


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Both my girls have part time jobs so they get to pay for that stuff themselves but it is usually me that does the running around.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wow the rain finally stopped today but then started again a couple of hours ago I think I will be praying to the gods that it stops by morning as I don't think I can take another day with 56 kids shut in the centre...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I would love to stay and play but I have just picked up DD and it is nearly midnight I will be hopeless tomorrow if I stay up any later.Being tired and noisy kids can make for one very looooonnnngggg day! Goodnight have a great day everyone.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ouch! Bless you and the kids!

Here's another cute link... Won't help me now but may be something for next year

http://www.simplynotable.com/2011/its-the-balm-sock/


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning!
You know, while I personally wouldn't wear those scarves, I think my sons gfs would love them!
Well today will be a crazy one. Mom has an appt with her hematological oncologist at 9, an MRI at 11, and then she ,I, and Dh will be going to see dad. Then this afternoon at 4 Dh and I are finally closing on the rental house we are selling! Y'all have an amazing day!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hope to see a pix of your trees; )
> 
> Barb... Did you finally get the packing completed?


 :shock: Not quite. But Mike says nothing to worry about, he's got it covered. So I'm not worrying! :mrgreen:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Always say that my favorite color is green because it is the color of money. LOLOLOL



Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Green is my favourite colour as well.
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

With the sizes you have to make I don't wonder.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Finally finished sewing for the day. I had a long frustrating day with these skirts and lots of setbacks. But the skirts are finally starting to go faster. I knew it would pay off if I only got the right combination of materials, machinery and procedure. I hope I have enough material to cut them all out! It's looking doubtful.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks, to day is a day of sewing and hope to finish this tote then hair appt. Tomorrow...tomorrow Miss Bitsey back to vets. I dread...a screaming drive in and out. Bits

Also, I had to rip out the sock I started and will restart..after this tote.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Always say that my favorite color is green because it is the color of money. LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I finished a sock last night and started it's mate. I'm trying to finish this pair before we leave, not sure if I"m gonna make it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I think you are forgiven for being excited Barb! I am up late waiting for DD to finish work I have just made her about 5 dozen Cinnamon Christmas cookies for her friends at school she thought it would be a cheap way to give all her friends a pressie and a Christmas party she is going to. Funny how it is cheap for her but took up some of my knitting time , my trees are coming along nicely just one more piece to knit and I can start assembling.


Yeah, 'Mom can do it!'...

We'll be wanting to see those trees when you are done!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Tracy... If my dd and ds come home again and say they have yet another party with gifts to go to I am going to scream!
> 
> People used to plan parties in advance, so you had time to prepare... We have had two impromptu parties this week pop up...
> 
> ...


Where does one find a $15 ornament? The Ritz Carleton gift shop?

Let them come up with their own gifts, maybe? Or not go? Who knows what you paid, anyway... I wouldn't spend that much. And there's always the option of not participating in the gift swap part of the party... just going 'sans gift'.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Good morning!
> You know, while I personally wouldn't wear those scarves, I think my sons gfs would love them!
> Well today will be a crazy one. Mom has an appt with her hematological oncologist at 9, an MRI at 11, and then she ,I, and Dh will be going to see dad. Then this afternoon at 4 Dh and I are finally closing on the rental house we are selling! Y'all have an amazing day!


Hope all goes well with your parents today, and congrats on the sale! I know that's a relief...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I finished a sock last night and started it's mate. I'm trying to finish this pair before we leave, not sure if I"m gonna make it.


You'll need some airplane knitting too...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I finished a sock last night and started it's mate. I'm trying to finish this pair before we leave, not sure if I"m gonna make it.
> ...


I've got plenty of airplane and airport knitting in my tote! Don't worry about that!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

there is going to be echo around here...you leave on the 15th and Nina leaves on the 17th. The rest of us poor chicks will wander around like lost chicklets.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, we will have to rename ourselves the lost resort until they return.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, we will have to rename ourselves the lost resort until they return.


Sort of like getting shipwrecked on Gulligans Island eh?

I want to be Maryanne!!!! LOL!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hope all goes well with your parents today, and congrats on the sale! I know that's a relief...


It's a huge one! I will never, and may I repeat never, own another rental house! A storage facility yes, commercial property, yes, but never a residential rental!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Do you investigate your rentors before they are allowed to rent?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> there is going to be echo around here...you leave on the 15th and Nina leaves on the 17th. The rest of us poor chicks will wander around like lost chicklets.


I leave on the 16th, but you won't miss me. I will have my laptop. Nina is the one we will be missing. She will blog, but it won't be the same.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Do you investigate your rentors before they are allowed to rent?


Mike and I also have rental properties. We do investigate our tenants before lease signing.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think an investigation and a good sum for security deposit helps to stop damage and theft.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am sitting here eating chocolate and chatting instead of sewing,. I'm bad.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

We did, even had a proffesional management service for awhile. I'm honestly just so sick of the repairs. This particular house was 8 years old,had a new roof and all new floors done 3 years ago. These last tenents moved in right after. They had awesome references, but still managed to trash the floors, put 7 holes in walls,look like fist holes, and not pay rent for the last 4 months. Like I said, never again.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am sitting here eating chocolate and chatting instead of sewing,. I'm bad.


No, your allowing your creative muscles some time to regenerate!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm eating Jordan Almonds! And chatting. Instead of working! LOL

We rent mostly to college students. So we check the students history with the school as well as the police, and of course insist that the parents co-sign. If a parent won't co-sign, we won't rent. And we have the parents checked out too. We also get first, last, and security. Each equal to one months rent. And sometimes the damages still go over the security amount! Not always, but it has a few time. But we make sure we charge a pretty penny for the apartments.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, took a minute and re-cast on for my sock on 2.5mm needles....us 1. Let's hope this gets rid of the loosy-goosy feeling to the sock. It felt as if I would put it on and they would slide down to my ankles I also got a 0 in case this persists.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everyone.. I have been trying weed myself off the internet.. working on the last bits of packing up the stuff.. got to do the rest of the bathroom stuff and start the dreaded kitchen..

Alberta, Kal says the same thing... Green is favorite color of money.

Debi we have had rentals forever.. We have a lease that we call the "Ball Busting Lease" and it basically makes the tenant liable for everything.. and they sign it like good little puppies..

In Vegas (where we had most of them) the law is on the landlords side and because of that, it used to be that you can evict someone within 10 days of not paying the rent..Each state has different laws.. The states on the East coast are the worst.. they are tenant states and let the tenant stew as long as they like. And sometimes, Bits it doesnt matter how much you get as a deposit.. it doesnt cover the damage.. 

I just want to live on a quiet island (out of the USA, sorry) without renters or anyone that might bother me while I knit away...and once a year take a long cruise to some exotic places.. then I will be a happy camper!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, took a minute and re-cast on for my sock on 2.5mm needles....us 1. Let's hope this gets rid of the loosy-goosy feeling to the sock. It felt as if I would put it on and they would slide down to my ankles I also got a 0 in case this persists.


I opened the sock I did too... I had holes by the heel, I was doing short row heel and forgot to wrap and M1 and ended up with holes.. so I frogged the sucker and will start again... ONE DAY my socks will be perfect.. I did do one perfect pair, that my son told me, my DIL won't take them off!!!!! So I guess that's a good sign...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The problem with islands that small and tropical...no knitting shops and the fabrics are usually for drapes or curtains. Bits...ok,. enough chatting off to lunch and then to finish tote.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want the island life. And that's what super size suit cases are for. I will fill it with yarn and supplies!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I like the life I have. I love my house...I do not want to live a primitive lifestyle.....not primitive but comfortable that is what I like....being comfortable. The children are 2.5 hours away. They can come and visit, but then they go home. ..I have a knitting shop close by and other shops an hour away. no islands for me...heck I don't even get in the water. so no bathing suit either. Ok, stop it...you are luring me to the resort...I need to be working. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well good for you, bits... sounds like you got it made..

Well, Barb and I have similar mindsets... and the life on an island (depending on the island) is not primitive at all.. it's laid back.. and running out of yarn is just an excuse for a shopping trip to the mainland.. and I don't know any kids who wouldn't love to know they have a room right off the beach anytime they want it!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, finished the dreaded handles....easy peasy rest of the way. What everyone went into hiding because I said I did not want to live on an island? Yikes.

Off to start sock...let's see if this size needle works. The reast of you...come out and play.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, that is true. What island? The Keys?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to live on Caye Caulker in Belize. That's where we are going. While there on this trip, we are seriously looking at property. Yes, money in hand if need be.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Look at all of the islands...and why not on the main one?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just love the lifestyle and the people on Caye Caulker. It's small. Simple life. Yet just a quick boat ride if you need something you can't get on the island. Most stuff you can get. No shopping malls, no traffic. Ride a bike or walk to get around. Unless you hire a taxi (golf cart). It's just beautiful. The people are beautiful.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, the first three rows of the sock give me a headache....after that I am good as gold.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That sounds nice. Be back...hair appointment


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You are such a beauty queen! 

My hair appointment isn't until the end of January.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Right....If I could have any transplant...it would be hair transplant...it is thin, fine and a pain.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone!  

Hope you're all enjoying your day! 

Been really busy here at work today.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i was visiting my mom this late morning. i showed her all my knitting/crochet projects i'm doing. she gave me one of her scarves she knitted. a muti-colored one. i'll show it later. she liked the sheep i made.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i wish you well on your up-coming vacation.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Always say that my favorite color is green because it is the color of money. LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our money is all different colours but the $100 is green....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick good morning to you all! Am up a little earlier today as DD's HSC results were posted online at 6am and she did alot better than we were expecting after some of the problems she had earlier this year, so glad it is all over now and she can move on to the next adventure...Off to the shower will pop back when I have breaky..


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara & jo, i did send out your cards this past friday. i hope you get them soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Tracy and Maryrose.

Tania, work for me is totally different. I'm bored. But I don't feel like doing anything either so it's ok. I just can't wait till Thurdsay afternoon....then I'm done for a month!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm jealooooouuuussss!! Take me with you.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/190765-hand-exercises-for-knitters/

Check this out. I never thought about it, but something to think about. I guess anything we need is on the net if we know where to liik.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> http://www.livestrong.com/article/190765-hand-exercises-for-knitters/
> 
> Check this out. I never thought about it, but something to think about. I guess anything we need is on the net if we know where to liik.


 :thumbup: I just did the exercises. My hands and knuckles where cracking! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm jealooooouuuussss!! Take me with you.


I am! Virtually! :XD:


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy Tuesday Everybody!! 

I will probably not get to get on tomorrow.
Having a set of veneers and 2 root canals at 7 in the AM!! LOL
I told them that I better not leave there looking funky!!

Hate to mess up the family photo!! Hahahaha

Happy Knitting Everyone!!

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Happy Tuesday Everybody!!
> 
> I will probably not get to get on tomorrow.
> Having a set of veneers and 2 root canals at 7 in the AM!! LOL
> ...


 :shock: OUCH!

Hope it is painless for you Myra.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> mcrunk said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tuesday Everybody!!
> ...


Hahahaha Me too

I will say this dentist has done a few root canals on me and I have never felt this first pain, even without gas!! (Thank goodness) 
So I will be getting the root canals and Temporary veneers tomorrow, the permanent veneers afterthe first of the year!

Merry Christmas to me!! (From Me) 

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You deserve it. I get my implant on the 27th of January. Then I will have a tooth finally in a space I've had since I was a kid! That's why I had to have the bone grafting done. So now the jaw is ready! Whooohooo!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all!

tania and maryrose...i opened the box and found your cards today: )

thank you both...

tania...your envelop looked like it took an adventure on the way here..but such a pretty card was inside, looking as if you simply handed it to me

mr...i love the little green wreath!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i'm glad you like it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey ladies...i have a question/poll...


how big do you like your cowls?

i have some leftover yarns...and a concept in my head...just not sure the size i want to make it


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What do you mean...How big do you like your cowls?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I mean circumference

Just curious about how long you like them


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Big collared sweaters? That type


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

This may be a gift...

I like mine shorter... My mom likes really long...

Just seeing what's most popular
Among you guys.. Because I don't know this lady's preference


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Big collared sweaters? That type


The scarves that people call cowls...

Moebious without the twist


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like them long enough to rest easily on my chest. Not long like a scarf, but not so short it's wrapped around the neck like a scarf either.

Did I make sense????


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes...

Any others?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Grrrrr... Caught a virus on my laptop visiting kp... Be careful clicking on pattern links ladies


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi all!
> 
> tania and maryrose...i opened the box and found your cards today: )
> 
> ...


Yay! Youre welcome. Hmmmm... Did you receive the stitch markers?

Everyone had stitch markers in their xmas cards!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!!!!! Tootsie rolls have arrived!!!!! Yum, I'll be back later, Thanks sooooo much Barb.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

No stitch markers.... ; (

I am glad you thought of me tho!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wondering about the tootsie rolls.. it was sent about 2 weeks or more before I sent my package out to you, tracy. I took out my winter jacket and found a tootsie roll in the pocket.. and said.. wow, tracy didn't mention the tootsie rolls yet.. wonder if she got them... ok then... i expect you will get your package next year then!!!! thank God there isn't anything perishable in it...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi nina...it's going to just be too quiet without you... I may just have to hide in your luggage and tag along


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

try.. I'll post a pic of my luggage when it is all said and done!!! you can't hide that much luggage!!!!! lol... but you can always sneak another case in...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> No stitch markers.... ; (
> 
> I am glad you thought of me tho!


OH NO! ='(


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > No stitch markers.... ; (
> ...


 :-( Yup... Me too


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> try.. I'll post a pic of my luggage when it is all said and done!!! you can't hide that much luggage!!!!! lol... but you can always sneak another case in...


 :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We are very lucky that there isn't a weight issue on the ship and we can bring as much as we like.. which is why we drive cross country.. No way can I bring just a suitcase for such a long trip.. and the weather will be all over the place.. but if you want to stow away in a suitcase, be my guest..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's funny Barb sent the tootsie rolls 2 days before Bitsey sent my swap package and that arrived a couple of weeks ago. The things I have mailed to the states has taken about 2 weeks.So who knows.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Alberta your card was waiting for me when I got home.I love getting mail that isn't advertising or bills.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looks tootsie rolls and pops...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

As they would never make it through the various mail services I am sending you all virtual Christmas cinnamon cookies...So get out your containers of cinnamon and sniff while looking at these cookies lol...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow those are great cookies, going to bed now.. talk tomorrow... nite nite..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I couldnt resist! Had to have one of your wonderful cinnamon cookies with my coffee. Thank you so much. You are a great cooker.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

haha thats what the kids at work call me the cooker!!! The babies call me trolley as they learn their food is there when I bring the trolley and tracy just starts with the same sound. It warms my heart when they say my name for the first time... by the way no calories /kilojules in these cookies.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning ladies.
OSG, I like my cowls about mid chest.
Those cookies look awesome, very nice!
Well, we got the results of Moms latest CTscan yesterday. Her Dr. was as nice as could be, but he looked like he wanted to cry. She has 4 new tumors, the cancer has spread to her right lung, and one more lymph node. The first round of chemo and rad got rid of it in the 5 lymph nodes, but it has come back, and increased. The main tumor in her left lung, is still the same size it was in August, not that it matters at this point.
She had another MRI yesterday as well, for her brain. She had 4 tumors on her brain stem in June, had the Gamma Knife treatment in July, and as of August one was gone two were the same and one had grown. We will see next week what all is going on there.
So not good news at all. With treatment, that the Dr doesn't feel good that she can tolerate, we may get another year, without maybe 6 months. I have no idea what to tell her. I just want to go away and not deal with it. But that isn't going to happen.
Sorry for the book this morning.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Dear, dear Deb. I am so sorry to hear the news. Is your mom suffering? Does she know the prognosis yet? I lost my mom a long time ago, but it still makes me sad. She had bladder cancer, but I don't think she succumbed to the cancer. I think the diagnosis just caused her to give up the will to live. I pray for your mom, your family, the doctors who treat her. Pull together, and love her as much as you can.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh deb! Sending you a huge ((((( hug))))).

This makes my soul hurt for you and your family...

But we will continue to pray for healing and pain free days filled with joy and special moments for you all!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

She knows, but to be honest, the tumors on her brain stem have so effected her memory, that I don't know if this morning she will remember. She isn't in any pain, she has trouble breathing from time to time, but refuses to use her oxygen. I just don't know what to do. On one hand she tells me to stop making her feel feeble,(when I try to get her to use the oxygen, or help her with laundry and such), on the other, whenever she gets up, just to clean her cat box or take the laundry to the washer, her lips turn blue and she can't breathe. I really have no idea what I'm supposed to be doing here.
I do know that I am having a pity party, and it needs to stop.
It is what it is, and only God knows what is going to happen, So I just need to let it go, and let Him take it over.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That is the attitude you need. Let go and let God. As long as she feels able to do things she has the will she needs. I think (as hard as it is) it is best to let her do what she can. She will spend her time feeling capable, and useful. You have to try to see it from her perspective. God be with you and your mom and all the family.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> As they would never make it through the various mail services I am sending you all virtual Christmas cinnamon cookies...So get out your containers of cinnamon and sniff while looking at these cookies lol...


 :thumbup: My mouth is watering!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Debi, so so sorry to hear about your Mom. I totally get how hard it is. Letting my Dad go was one of the hardest, if not the hardest thing I had to do. And I stayed with him holding his hand while he took his last breath. Heart breaking to say the least. I don't want to influence you into any decision making, but I don't think I would put Mom through treatment if the Doc is say she may not tolorate it. Maybe getting 6 months of good life compaired to 12 months of hell is better. Not my choice I know, but just food for thought. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Gods Speed.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> That is the attitude you need. Let go and let God. As long as she feels able to do things she has the will she needs. I think (as hard as it is) it is best to let her do what she can. She will spend her time feeling capable, and useful. You have to try to see it from her perspective. God be with you and your mom and all the family.


Allow her as much dignity and joy as possible :thumbup:


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Alberta and Maryrose, your cards arrived in this morning mail...the little green wreath is sitting on my tree  everytime I look at my tree, i see the warmth of my family (you ladies!) and I just sit and smile, kids wonder what it going on lol

Debi, all I can say, is do what you think best...Im sure I speak for all us resorters, when I say I will support you no matter what you decide. Im always here to lend a shoulder ear or whatever you may need both on the board and in my inbox xxx


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH Debi, My dad died of Bladder Cancer too (like Alberta's mom) I am petrified of the day I have to let my Mom go.. SO just like the rest of us, I feel for you and your grief.. It's a terrible thing to have to go thru.. IMHO your Mom should be dictating what she wants and doesn't want..and there are support groups that can be very helpful, that can probably help you cope with the situation.. And has the Dr. mentioned Hospice? And you never know... many people got diagnoses of 6 months to a year and then pull thru for many years after. So we all pray with you for the miracle that can help your Mom... May she not have any pain to go with this.. And of course, we at the resort, will be thinking and praying for you and your Mom.. Be well and God Bless you both...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Got a message from Sewbiz.. she said her mother board fried and so will not be online anytime soon.. and asked that none of you worry about her, and that she is well, just out of a computer at the moment.. I am sure she will be up and running shortly... Give her a few days before y'all start to worry!!!!

I posted a new post last night at wheresnina.wordpress.com have you checked it out yet? Did you all get email alerts???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey there OSG, your card arrived today and thank you so much for the thoughtful ptcture frame and stitch marker. I have more cards but the most precious are the ones from friends on KP. Have a good afternoon.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good afternoon all, Deb so sorry to hear about your mom. My prayers are with you. 

Sorry to hear about Sewbiz......no email alert. will check your blog. I am off got to get back to work. Been workng all am. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Tracy, how did you like Tootsie rolls and pops?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Got a message from Sewbiz.. she said her mother board fried and so will not be online anytime soon.. and asked that none of you worry about her, and that she is well, just out of a computer at the moment.. I am sure she will be up and running shortly... Give her a few days before y'all start to worry!!!!
> 
> I posted a new post last night at wheresnina.wordpress.com have you checked it out yet? Did you all get email alerts???


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I did, I did!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Deb, you need support also for what you are going through. Are there any support groups there? Ask the doctor, the hospital social worker. We are all with you and praying for you as well as Mom. There are support groups that can give you the tools you need to help Mom and care for yourself. You can vent ANY time you need to. There is almost always someone here to listen.



debidoodle said:


> She knows, but to be honest, the tumors on her brain stem have so effected her memory, that I don't know if this morning she will remember. She isn't in any pain, she has trouble breathing from time to time, but refuses to use her oxygen. I just don't know what to do. On one hand she tells me to stop making her feel feeble,(when I try to get her to use the oxygen, or help her with laundry and such), on the other, whenever she gets up, just to clean her cat box or take the laundry to the washer, her lips turn blue and she can't breathe. I really have no idea what I'm supposed to be doing here.
> I do know that I am having a pity party, and it needs to stop.
> It is what it is, and only God knows what is going to happen, So I just need to let it go, and let Him take it over.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, our Christmas Party here at work is done and over. It's a lot of work for me, but so worth seeing everyone enjoy my efforts. Food was fantastic. Tree is/was pretty. Tons of gifts under the tree that I got to pass out. And I got a few gifts too! 

Now I just want to go home! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay Barbara Ann, only one more day of slavery and you fly off for a month. Stay calm, and sweet. I think tomorrow will be even harder for you. Just keep thinking of warm breezes, golden sunshine and palm trees. Keep thinking good peaceful thoughts.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

dissi said:


> Alberta and Maryrose, your cards arrived in this morning mail...the little green wreath is sitting on my tree  everytime I look at my tree, i see the warmth of my family (you ladies!) and I just sit and smile, kids wonder what it going on lol
> 
> Debi, all I can say, is do what you think best...Im sure I speak for all us resorters, when I say I will support you no matter what you decide. Im always here to lend a shoulder ear or whatever you may need both on the board and in my inbox xxx


 :thumbup: She said it for me too


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Got a message from Sewbiz.. she said her mother board fried and so will not be online anytime soon.. and asked that none of you worry about her, and that she is well, just out of a computer at the moment.. I am sure she will be up and running shortly... Give her a few days before y'all start to worry!!!!
> 
> I posted a new post last night at wheresnina.wordpress.com have you checked it out yet? Did you all get email alerts???


Reduced to phone... Clicked on pattern link and got a weird virus disguised as a antivirus you must purchase to get rid of... Da da da da da...

Will keep up as much as possible

Alberta... Just my addition to the thAnk you'sfor being so helpful in the swap


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You are so welcome. I appreciate all you have done for me. I didn't do it for any kind of recognition. At the time I just wanted everyone to get what they deserved. You are all too kind. TYVM!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i hope everyone's hanging in there. i know some of you, like deb, it having a rough time with sick folks. this month is flying fast. unbelievable! i'm glad the winter is very mild so far. usually jan/feb/march is when we get a good snow. but who knows with the weather patterns now-a-days.have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick good morning to you all!
Deb I am really feeling for you here, My mum had the same thing they fouund a tumor on her lung and the leisions were already growing in her brain she had chemo that got rid of the tumor in the lung but the leisions in the brain kept growing then she had radiation and she suffered really badly through that and said she would never do it again but with in 10 months of being diaognosed she died she was only 49 but she made all the choices about her treatments and in the end chose to be sedated til she died. It is a very strange time and the world carries on around you but please take care of yourself as well and remember there is pretty much always someone her at the resort that you can chat with about anything, YOU are NOT alone!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Got a message from Sewbiz.. she said her mother board fried and so will not be online anytime soon.. and asked that none of you worry about her, and that she is well, just out of a computer at the moment.. I am sure she will be up and running shortly... Give her a few days before y'all start to worry!!!!
> 
> I posted a new post last night at wheresnina.wordpress.com have you checked it out yet? Did you all get email alerts???


I didn't! I didn't!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Deb. I'm sorry to hear you're going through something so difficult. Am here too, even just for you to vent or talk about anything you like. Be sure to take care of yourself too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Message from Bonnie (Sewbiz) says to thank both Angela and Maryrose for the cards and surprises.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I also would like to thank Debi for the lovely card. Thanks!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i'm glad she got the cards okay. i hope she's okay.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the card deb; ) it's hanging with the rest of my kp cards!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey..... Anyone heard from Jo? Or did I miss her posts?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Got a message from Sewbiz.. she said her mother board fried and so will not be online anytime soon.. and asked that none of you worry about her, and that she is well, just out of a computer at the moment.. I am sure she will be up and running shortly... Give her a few days before y'all start to worry!!!!
> ...


Well check out the blog and I think you have to subscribe to it. .then you will get updates when I blog...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I think we have the packing done. I hope. Now just have to wait for 4:00 AM Friday morning. Then we are on our way!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, really missing my buddies here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna go work on my sock. I was hoping to finish this pair before we leave, but I don't think so. I will take it along if need be.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks.

xoxoxoxox


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight Barb, sorry I missed chatting...hope to catch you tomorrow afternoon...will be gone all day tomorrow. Bits It is going to be lonesome around here.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah well... The Christmas break ins are starting... Two ladies in our community hit this week.. 

Maybe I need to ask santa for another pup...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So I just wrapped 3 scarves... Now I am Contemplating what to pick up next... Current wip? Or dive into my stash?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight Southern...heading off into the night. Chat with you in the am. Have a good night. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am just about finished with a scarf, first lace, simple but still awful! Gonna do a baby blanket next, while we drive. Dusty light Pink with brown border gonna do a seed sts for the body, not sure about the border yet. What do you think? Its a alpaca blend.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi, that was a quick catch up! Quiet here today.
Well another day at work and still don't know if I am staying or going it is starting to do my head in.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If I ws u, just ignore it all and do your thing! It will either happen or not.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Blanket sounds pretty...

Tracy, I know... Too bad you and I couldn't just open our own place so we could tell everyone else where to go.... But imagine how our students would sound... Between your accent and mine, lol

The purple poncho now hasanother inch....but only because I did not have to get up to reach it... Really tired... Going to bed soon


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's just if I am going I only have next week to pack all my resources, Have all the budget and paperwork upto date as well as do my job If I'm not going that paperwork doesn't need to be done right now also I usually do all the cleaning first day back but that will also have to be done next week and signed off on, as well as having all the allergies documented in detail( all the quirks) to hand over to the new cook and explain to the parents that the person they trust won't be there. Not to mention say good bye to all my babies..I'm a list person can't stand not knowing.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm actually quite happy to go or stay at this point, just need to plan.
Is the baby blanket for your daughters friend Nina?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes it is trac, can't u ask the higher uppers if u r moving or not?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They are waiting for the other person to get back to them about whether she will move.

Can you crochet a blanket on the border?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought about it maybe once the base is finished, I will figure it out.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I want to make it like the one I saw on the purl bee, called baby bulky blanket


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

So you have something in mind as inspiration.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Check it out


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The edge in the picture suits the blanket as it is quite chunky crochet may look odd.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Want to chat??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cant right this second.. doing 2 things at once... a bit later


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That's ok, but I have to take DD to band in an hour.Maybe tomorrow. 
So how all your cleaning all done now?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you got it.. tomorrow.. its a date

The guy (cleaning person) just finished.. he did a great job.. I was dreading scrubbing the bathrooms... ugh.. didn't want to at all...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

now all i have to do is the kitchen.. and the carpet guys come tomrorrow..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just think after this no cleaning or housework for months!!!How long will it take to drive to Florida?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and then I can chill over the weekend .. change sheets sunday morning last laundry and off we go..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It can take 4 or 5 days if you don't really stop but we r expecting it to be about a week. I will blog it when I can. And add some pix of the drive so you can see some fo the usa


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Cool! I visited your blog earlier.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Have to go now I'll catch up with you tomorrow, Happy Kitchen cleaning!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thx have a good evening


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning all! Missing you immensely! Been busy out pf my mind and some things are going on in the family. We are on extra duty right now.

Im catching up! I'll be on later.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning all!
Thanks for all the encourgement and good wishes yesterday, I just get a bit overwhelmed at times.
The Hubster is amazing at helping out, I married a keeper for sure. Between him and our kids, I have no idea what I would do with out them.
Today is a new day, and I have decided not tothink about all this until after the holidays, me and Scarlett O'Hara! I'll think about it tomorrow! LOL!
Today dd and are going on our annual Christmas shopping spree. I don't have any shopping left, niether does she, but it is tradition, and so into the breach we go! Should be fun, and a headache :thumbup: . Just what I need to keep my brain otherwise occupied.
Angela, I got your card yesterday, so cute! Love the picture. But the stitch marker was missing. The clasp was there, along with a bead, but it looked like it tore through the envelope somehow and broke. Sorry, I bet it was gorgeous!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry! The ones city sent me were missing from the card too. 

I guess we both learned how NOT to send them

Since my beads were kinda flat.. I hoped taping them down would work

City had hers in a folded card and they did not make it...

. Again... So sorry


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

No worries!!! I'm a firm believer in the thought of a gift. I simply appreciate the fact that you thought of me. ((hugs))


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicklets...I am off to BJ's about 65 miles away. Need to pick up last minute stuff. Be back later. It is after Christmas that I relax. Hope everyone has a great day. A little warmer on the east coast. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. 

We have less than 24 hours to get ready for our big adventure to Belize. I hope you are all packed and ready to go. I AM! 

I'm bugging out of work early (no surprise there!) and going home to do laundry and such so it's not just sitting there for month (EWWWWW!)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi bits! And barb... 75 degrees here... Everyone shedding their Christmas sweaters, lol

Barb... Sooooooo green


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW I hope the good weather holds up as we drive cross country... I hate when it's cold outside, as we drive, you can't just jump out of the car without making sure your jacket is close...

Barb, countdown has begun!!!!! Less than 24 hours now!!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

:thumbup: I'm all set to go! I could use a vacation, and either Belieze or Florida sounds good! Which one of you is sidetracking to Texas to come get me? :mrgreen:
It is Florida, right knitting? :shock:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Going thru Dallas... Sorry.. maybe on the way back!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicklets back from BJ's spent some dough on munchies for Christmas day. Yea...going to be a much all day and night. No sit down dinner for me...only for the babies. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

It seems very quiet here today  Just been vegging out, knitting and watching Harry Potter box set...

i have just the last bit of a collar and the bobbles to complete bug #2 and they will be winging their way to cali hopefully by saturday morning...

Next week will seem like a mad rush for me...shopping nearly all week, and laundry, I hate having baskets full, but DD #2 and DS never bring theirs down until its overflowing...

Have a wonderful afternoon/evening/morning..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, Dissi at least they are bringing them down. I had a rule also, if you do not bring me your dirty clothes you get to wear them as they are. A couple of times my son had to wear dirty uniform pants to school. Eventually they learn. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Susan and Deb, your cards arrived today. Thank you so much.. Always happy to get cards but when they are from good friends they are special. I think we are all super busy as not much chatter going on here. Same page has goodnights and good mornings. Talk to you all later sometime.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all! Busy, busy, busy at work! Cannot wait til tomorrow!

No more work... Let the playing begin(& for me that is shopping and knitting

Hope you are all enjoying some good yarn and fine food


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Chicks with Sticks. Well, we are packed, the car is loaded with suitcases waiting to go to the airport. 

OK, gonna go do some knitting. Will try to catch you all tomorrow in between flights!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Have a great time Barb xxx will be thinking of you tommoro and hoping you have a wonderful and safe journey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, You are going to be missed..I am selfish...I do not want you to go. You should stay here and celebrate Christmas with us. I am mean...I do not want you to go and have fun without us....It is going to be so lonely...you and Nina...It was the same feeling when the first childleft for college...it was lonsesome even though there were three other children. Well, have a safe journey. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits! Beautiful card! It arrived today


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And it saved you... Your last post made me feel like the unwanted stepchild... Lol

I will miss them too... But since they are living my dream I can't begrudge them the adventure


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Off to the purple poncho...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, you've got nice looking teens. (on your christmas card) i'm going to have a nice time sat. my hubby's off this weekend & we're going to joann's, michael's & hopefully AC crafts took around. and do a tiny bit of x-mas shopping. and have take-out hoagies for dinner.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i hope you have a nice time barbara ann.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Wish I could go shopping with you mr! We would have a blast
My dh is processing venison in my kitchen... So I settled for soup and crackers tonite

( no complaints... His last deerburger was quite tasty)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i had my dinner. pork bbq sparibs in the crock pot.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello all you chickies. I just delivered all the scarves, and now her idea for next year are knitted slippers. I am looking for pattern for a very old pattern with a tie with pompoms. Any help with a pattern or two and a yarn suggestion would be greatly appreciated. I have seen them, and they are a very old pattern.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

A... Wish I could help you... But no laptop;(. Be careful going to links... Saw on another thread someone else got the same virus...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And I had a good CURRENT antivirus


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

How many sets will it be? I can't get thru a pair of socks before getting bored!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, darling chicklets...heading in to my chair and then to bed. Tomorrow I am home all day. I am so happy. I absolutely love each and every one of you all, but you know what happens when one child leaves...house feels empty, even though you have a whole mess of those children at home...and we are losing two...oh, lordy, we will all have to work very hard while these babies are gone to keep the home happy. Tomorrow my sweet peas. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tomorrow....finish the tote and wrapping....and wrapping and wrapping...I am the head elf. later chicklets. speaking of ...I am going to look for some chicklets. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy wrapping bits!

I have been following hobby lobby's name tag competition on Facebook

It is inspiring me for next year.... May be a way to use up some bits and pieces


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i'm still here off and on.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok ... Just curious.. How many pets live at the resort?

I know sewbiz has her new pup... Bits has Little Bits

I have Deuce (rescued coonhound) & Annie ( goat who thinks she is a dog)

I am not going to count the piggies

....????everyone else???


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i can't have any pets. my hubby's allergic to animals really bad.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have 1 cat called Sassy and a heap of goldfish.


Afternoon all!!! Well it is official I am in a new centre January 9th already packed most of my resources not leaving them behind after all my hard work...
Tania a big thank you!!! to you I got your card and your beautiful stich markers they are so pretty too nice to keep in my knitting bag.
Wow Barb it really is getting close now!! Have a wonderful trip and be safe!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here are my beautiful stitch markers.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hello all you chickies. I just delivered all the scarves, and now her idea for next year are knitted slippers. I am looking for pattern for a very old pattern with a tie with pompoms. Any help with a pattern or two and a yarn suggestion would be greatly appreciated. I have seen them, and they are a very old pattern.


http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4943

This is a pattern with a pom pom and looks easy enough..

Hi guys, hope all is well.. in the middle of reading every post I missed..

I will be on sporadically from now on.. But during my drive I will pop in whenever I can... sharing a computer with DH.. so that will be a pain...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://mosierfarms.blogspot.com/2011/01/rounded-heel-knitted-slipper-pattern.html

http://www.pinkslipperproject.org/ on the right there is PDFs for both knitting and crocheting..

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/updated-parkspin-slippers

http://www.10000greatideas.com/idea.php?idea=1087&sid=3

http://www.piece-by-piece.net/Knit/my_grandmother_slippers.htm

Just to start!! Going to be.. have to get rid of the bits and pieces that are still around... Carpet is beautiful..nothing like a good shampoo!!!!

Night all


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ok ... Just curious.. How many pets live at the resort?
> 
> I know sewbiz has her new pup... Bits has Little Bits
> 
> ...


I have 3 dogs and 2 birds. 5 kids, and a husband.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's way too early to be up but we are here at the airport waiting to catch the first leg of our trip to Miami. From there we fly in to Belize City. Grab a taxi to take us to a Water Taxi which will take us to our little island Caye Caulker!

WE ARE ON THE WAY!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I have three fur babies, all cats..

Jewel, so named as she has a bright red patch of fur on her head, dusty, who started off as stardust, as she has a star on the back of her neck and we thought she was a he, and scousie, named after my american mom, who comes from Liverpool


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Be safe Barb but have a ball!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all!

Wishing our adventurers safe travels!

Hope you are blessed in your move trasara!

Looks like we are blessed with lots of small companions... Seriously considering asking dh for a new pup... Something small for indoors... That's why I asked... Any suggestions ?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning!
Barb, you take care and have a wonderful time!
The stitch markers are beautiful! :thumbup: 
As far as pets, well, we have three dogs of our's, then mom has one. We have 8 cats, and mom has 5. We also have 42 laying hens, three horses, and an insane Roo named Elvis.
Finally finished the scarf I was having so much trouble with, I love it! Off it goes to Ohio, to my middle sons gf today. Just one more scarf and two fish hats left. No worries, I should have them done by either Monday or Tuesday.
DD and I spent yesterday shopping, didn't get much as I really was done, but beefed up dh's gifts. He loves to cook breakfast, omlets mainly. So I got him an really nice heavy omlete pan, his own "guy" spatula and whisk, and his very own "manly" mixing bowl. Kind of silly really, but I think he'll like it. Also a full length duster for him to wear either on the bike, or the horses.
Well, off to the shower reall quick!
Take care all!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Deb ... Great gifts... You really thought about him and it shows in your choices


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Looks like we are blessed with lots of small companions... Seriously considering asking dh for a new pup... Something small for indoors... That's why I asked... Any suggestions ?


My two little dogs are Pekingese! Absolutly adore them! Never have I seen a little dog with such a happy "big dog" personality. They are an awesome breed!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And Lordy be! Your feed bills are as bad as ours!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Cute! Cute! Cute!

But lots of grooming ? 

I need low maintenance


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL! Probably!
We used to have five Boer X goats, and a couple hogs. But children grow and they stopped showing. Soon enough I will have my alpacas and sheep to add to the mix. BTW, please forgive the "boys " slightly ratty appearence, they had just come in from working the chicken coop, and chasing the cats outside! LOL!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicklets...Barb, be safe and have fun and happy knitting. Ok, off to start todays work. Later chicks. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Cute! Cute! Cute!
> 
> But lots of grooming ?
> 
> I need low maintenance


Not bad at all. They get bathed when they need one, about once every two weeks, They like to sit with you at night, very loyal, so brushing is done in spurts, maybe an hour a week total, just to keep any matting on thier legs and ears at bay. They love to chase and run outside. Bogie is a real "farm dog". He thinks he is a Pyrnees like our Buddy, so he's a working man. The only problem with them is thier weight, need to watch the snacks as they get real fat real quick!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

. They are adorable...

I did not want to get an inside dog until I retired... But we are having so many break-ins that I want some extra ears in the house at nite


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern...try security co. we have it and it works wonderfully...takes care of our house whether or not we are here. Plus you have their smoke alarms in the house. So if no one is at home and the smoke alarm goes off they hear it and send help. Bits...There are lots of security companies check them out.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good morning children.. I too had pets... but no more.. with all this traveling it wouldn't be fair to put the poor guy in a kennel (and way too expensive) and too much to ask from a friend to babysit.. So to be fair to the dogs we don't have anymore.. The last doggie I had was Murphy he was a white miniature poodle..I swear he was human. Had him for over 17 years.. before that we had a slew of other dogs (bichon,golden, mutts) and a couple of cats. 
My friend has 2 border collies and her daughter has 2 pekis..and I live precariously thru them... if I am not traveling and another friend is, I babysit her yorkie...but goats, pigs, sheep, alpaca, nah.. not our thing at all.. should have been born on a farm, but instead it was the city.. would love to have fresh eggs every morning.. how grand is that!!! 
Can't wait for Sunday morning... then we head out on our cross country adventure.. hopefully will be able to get online at least once a day! will post pix.. 
Barb should be almost there.. the lucky dog!! balmy breezes coming off the blue crystal clear waters of the Caribbean.. while she sits on the powdery sandy beaches knitting away..with a Margarita not too far away!!! What a life!!! Too many Margaritas and can you imagine what her stitches will look like??? lol..

See ya guys later.. got to run to the post office and last minute things (got to get some snacks for the road trip!!)..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It is still morning so good morning my friends. Looked over the slipper suggestions but will still go to 'ravelry to see what they have. I won't start until after Christmas. Just got back from getting everything i needed for my cookie baking today and tomorrow. Nothing like last minute, but cookie sale isn't 'til Sunday after church and I would have been tempted to eat my fill, SSSOOOOO!! Nina, your description of Barb in Beliz was right on. And you will begin your trip on Sunday. I am not exactly jealous, and how can I miss you when you will be in touch as you can. You have a very destinctive avatar so will always look for you. And always open your blog email first. To heck with the other stuff. Talk to you later.

Oh, and I am petless. 2nd floor apartments and 80 years old do not go well together. I love them, but I couldn't take very good care of one. The lady across the hall from me has a dog she thinks is human and always tells him "Say hello to Grandma Alberta" LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks...had to rip out one side of the tote and nw getting ready to re-sew. If I thought about everyone going away to frolic in the sun I would toss this tote in the trash...so cannot think until I have finished. Enjoy baking Alberta..and think like this you have us the lady across the hall does not have anyone except her pooch. Later Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

My Mother doted on her dog...she too thought they (three in my lifetime) Tina, Bess and Jack...she would bring them best beef and lamb home from work (she was a waitress until my Father died)

Im not jealous of anyone who gets to travel...I have my own trip planned for next August, although I will be on the wrong side of the country (damn!) I plan on coming to see you in 2013, or as many of you as I can afford!

I wouldnt want to be anywhere else but here with my kids, Im still the first up on christmas morning....just to see their faces...and I know they are grown up...but I dont care, no one here to impress! Just me and the kids


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> It is still morning so good morning my friends. Looked over the slipper suggestions but will still go to 'ravelry to see what they have. I won't start until after Christmas. Just got back from getting everything i needed for my cookie baking today and tomorrow. Nothing like last minute, but cookie sale isn't 'til Sunday after church and I would have been tempted to eat my fill, SSSOOOOO!! Nina, your description of Barb in Beliz was right on. And you will begin your trip on Sunday. I am not exactly jealous, and how can I miss you when you will be in touch as you can. You have a very destinctive avatar so will always look for you. And always open your blog email first. To heck with the other stuff. Talk to you later.
> 
> Oh, and I am petless. 2nd floor apartments and 80 years old do not go well together. I love them, but I couldn't take very good care of one. The lady across the hall from me has a dog she thinks is human and always tells him "Say hello to Grandma Alberta" LOL


Alberta, sweetie, where did you think I got those patterns from ???? Ravelry of course.. always look there first... since they bring them all together with pix.. I like the format for the patterns on Ravelry.. makes it easy..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina you are back. Well, on the down side of this tote...be back in 15 minutes. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No wonder you found the patterns so fast. I found one I want to do and thank you so much


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

There is not much reason to keep coming back here as we are too busy to answer each other. It has been one and a half hours since my last post. So I am going to sign off and maybe check in a few hours. I am sad to say it isn't much fun talking to myself. Hope after the holidays things get back to normal. Miss you all so much.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hello from Best Buy!! We are negotiating on a new computer right now-- this one I'm typing on. It's pretty cool-- touch screen, towerless! See you all soon!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Southern got your card today, thank you so much and that little stitch marker is so pretty...between you and Tania....I have so many...thank you and your children are beautiful and handsome. Bits

Sewbiz, so happy to hear from you...you were missed.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks...almost 9 pm here on the east...I think everyone is tired from their long days this time of year. Heading for my chair...will check in later. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, I think I am heading to bed shortly. I am exhausted. Have a good night and I will chat in the am. Sleep tight. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I abandoned you all today... Really bad day with the sjogrens... I honestly did not know for sure if it was the s's or the flu until this afternoon it was so bad

But whoop whoop! Off from work for two weeks!

Time to regroup and just play!

And I am so overdue some play time


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone hear if Barb landed safely?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks... seed stitch and moss stitch I believe, is the same thing... and that's exactly what I am doing... thanks good to know... that I think the same as a serious knitter!! Alberta!!

Time for bed.. night everyone..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and I sent a PM to the admin.. I started getting emails that had the ad all over our site... not good.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Alberta moss stitch is what we call seed stitch over here. I see what you are thinking Nina as it is quite firm when done but it is still such a nice stitch holds its shape well.
Hi everyone I have finally gotten into my christmas shopping DD #1 sorted now just need to focus on DD#2 and shop for food, clean house, tidy garden, pack up and transfer jobs, host lunch for 7 friends do Christmas baking and then it is Christmas. I will thoroghly enjoy my 2 weeks off work... Before it all starts again.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did I mention I love Christmas hahaha!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Large threads like this one put a strain on the database, so I have to lock this topic. Sorry.

You can find the follow up thread here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49366-1.html


----------

